# 1



## avr3

.


----------



## HHHH

2?


----------



## Cognac0113

LOL.


----------



## lvt

Another thread about big G-shock on small / girly wrist ?


----------



## LUW

That or _"I want to buy my first G-Shock"_ thread.


----------



## Crater

Let's stick to the topic guys...



6


----------



## lvt

avr3 said:


> .


Pic or it didn't happen


----------



## eee

This . wants to say hello


----------



## CCCP




----------



## rthiry303

lol what on earth is this

oh, and btw 10. hahahaha.


----------



## rcorreale

11 reporting in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenWatch

Here's to the 1st dozen!!


----------



## Joakim Agren

This is a sign a really bad sign...:rodekaart









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Crater

People, you need to take number before this topic gets sent to the bin :-d

Hurry while you still can |>


----------



## Cognac0113

How long before the moderators step in and stop this unfathomable mayhem? lol


----------



## azpops

OK, let's see who's going to be the "Thread Killer" in this thread!


Oh, btw, Mod's don't count whoever locks this thread!


----------



## JonL

I love to COUNT! 17 ... ha ha ha ha


----------



## azpops

avr3, thanks for the laugh! I think you're on to something!

But since your thread is kind'ah off the wall. I wouldn't ask Pops for a snack, cause if you did, you make get something like this ..



not really something you were asking for! .... :-d ......... 









Calvin


----------



## lvt

OMG, I forgot to count, shall we start from zero ?


----------



## LUW

Are we there yet?


----------



## azpops

lvt said:


> OMG, *I forgot to count, shall we start from zero ?*


I don't think it really matters! .... It's kind'ah like *not* using two screw drivers when trying to unscrew a lug bar!









Calvin


----------



## Cognac0113

avr3 said:


> .


.. says hi to .


----------



## watchmego3000

Invicta.


----------



## Mitch100

I remember a mysteriously titled thread from a few years ago and it turned into one of the funniest ever.

It was set against a background that the forum had a very prolific poster at that time, Mansrow, who was very funny and still posts occasionally. The thread is definitely worth a look.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/post-test-157972.html

Mitch


----------



## CCCP




----------



## Crater

We have the best moderators on the whole internet, leaving thread like this open and letting fun going on lol :-!



Edit: almost forgot the number... 26 here


----------



## CCCP

Mitch100 said:


> I remember a mysteriously titled thread from a few years ago and it turned into one of the funniest ever.


Then you missed the Non-Sequitur f71 post... 8k posts on 800+ pages before it was shut down ;-)

...and we're at 27 now :-d


----------



## Cognac0113




----------



## Sengyoku

29...hit super-combo 

Sent from the 'droid.


----------



## Sjors

Mitch100 said:


> I remember a mysteriously titled thread from a few years ago and it turned into one of the funniest ever.
> 
> It was set against a background that the forum had a very prolific poster at that time, Mansrow, who was very funny and still posts occasionally. The thread is definitely worth a look.
> 
> Mitch


There was that other one too Mitch...


----------



## azpops

THis thread is reminding me of that "In-Bread" cat. ...



But whatever's going on here, ... REMEMBER!

SAVE A COW AN ....



OK, I'm tired now so I'm gonna ...











Anonymous Jr.


----------



## ElectricDan

OK, I'm in. 

32


----------



## GShockMe

(Edit) 33!

Welcome to the forum, avr3. 

Is this the most reply debut thread in a short time ever?


----------



## starscream

34!


----------



## Crater

35

People who haven't posted in this topic don't realize the importance of it... when this topic will be gone, everyone will be talking about it and you could say ''I posted in the 1 topic, you know...'' :-d


----------



## azpops

Crater said:


> 35
> 
> People who haven't posted in this topic don't realize the importance of it... when this topic will be gone, everyone will be talking about it and you could say ''I posted in the 1 topic, you know...'' :-d


Yeah if this thread doesn't just up and disappears! ... lol


----------



## LUW

What people haven't realized so far is that the number of the post is in the upper right corner of your post







.

So instead of posting the post number (and some don't even get _that_ right







), we should post something really meaningful, like for instance:

Polo!​


----------



## Bosox

LUW said:


> That or _"I want to buy my first G-Shock"_ thread.


Lol love these...reminds me of a few years ago when I my timex busted and I googled "tough watch" the rest is history...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Crater

But it all started with a number.... we should stay on topic and follow the rules :-d


----------



## Fer Guzman

#40


----------



## Sjors




----------



## jer_

dw-5000c


----------



## James142

3.14 (There's no end to it)


----------



## LUW

I like pie.
Come to think of it, it's been decades (literally!) since I had a good pumpkin pie







.


----------



## JonL




----------



## StephenWatch




----------



## starscream

I just rented Pain & Gain on iTunes.. off to watch it now! later guys!


----------



## Sjors

Strange conversation I had the other day while gaming...


----------



## riffraff

49


----------



## Chrisek

50.









Special edition.

sent with aloha


----------



## azpops




----------



## rthiry303

Why do I feel like I'm on 4chan?


----------



## MDPlatts




----------



## GShockMe

I like meme..


----------



## Tedzone

While we're posting non-casio stuff........My youngest kid and my dog Jack


----------



## greg1491

Got a pic of this little guy in my back yard yesterday. May as well post it in this thread.


----------



## Toothbras

Interesting


----------



## AJN

Post 56....00KG-3
My new one and first G 








(Drats I missed 56. So close! )


----------



## LUW

1994:


----------



## doc_aa

Subscribing?... Before somebody kills it !!! Oh #60 o|


----------



## jbg7474

Alright, I'm in. I was hoping for 69, but 61 will do.


----------



## trainerKEN




----------



## BREAKWATER

My favorite G's are green, I also built this 1937 Arnold Schwinn bicycle last night, it rides awesome.


----------



## Cognac0113

64 bottles standing on the wall...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

azpops said:


> avr3, thanks for the laugh! I think you're on to something!
> 
> But since your thread is kind'ah off the wall. I wouldn't ask Pops for a snack, cause if you did, you make get something like this ..
> 
> 
> 
> not really something you were asking for! .... :-d .........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin


I knew that Calvin will show up at some point  Always making me happy seeing this cute fella!


----------



## rthiry303

66, which also happens to be the number of 'likes' that this topic has. Neat.


----------



## Crater

LOL this is still going, love it :-d

Numbers got all mixed up, I think I'm 67 now...



LUW, were you wearing g-shock on that photo in 1994 or were you still in non g-shock world?


----------



## doc_aa

# 68










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tse_tse

Number 69!!!


----------



## azpops




----------



## Crater

azpops said:


>


You're* :-d


----------



## CCCP

sqr(log(10000)*(2*int(π))^2)


----------



## LUW

Crater said:


> LUW, were you wearing g-shock on that photo in 1994 or were you still in non g-shock world?


Though my DW-5600 was my only watch at the time, I didn't use it because I did lots of single track back then and was afraid of it catching on branches or something, so I didn't wear it on bike rides.
The noob...


----------



## MandoBear

sqrt(-1)

Or did I imagine that one...?


----------



## Cognac0113

avr3 where are you????


----------



## Sjors

Cheers,

Sjors

Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## Crater

This is a bit awkward...


----------



## Cognac0113

Crater said:


> This is a bit awkward...


haha i can't stop laughing at this. it's real funny. I'm sure everyone of us had THIS happen before! lol.


----------



## JonL




----------



## Jeff_C

I have 14.37. Whats the best G Shock for me?


----------



## Crater

Cognac0113 said:


> haha i can't stop laughing at this. it's real funny. I'm sure everyone of us had THIS happen before! lol.


Wait... there's more :-d


----------



## watchma

A simple request.

This is no attempt to limit debate. The size of casio g shock watches has (mostly) been debated in a mature manner here for years with little contention. There might be disagreement but it is seldom if ever one finds a member deliberately trying to rile others. 

However, of late cheeky 'casio' threads entitled "1" seem to have migrated here from some other Forum.

This thread (sarcastically) used '1' in the title. By reply #2 (that quick) a number 2 had been typed in

Reply #6 (that quick again) a number 6 had been posted - I think it's fair to conclude the intention was to stir things. 

I have no intention to spark even one more issue-ridden comment regarding numbers - enough already! It is a simple request to keep deliberately contentious number related threads away from this forum. If you cannot contain yourself please post your 'personal issues' with your so-called number threads in the Public Forum and kindly leave this forum to the casio gshock bunch

.... and on.......
:roll:

 
In closing:










​


----------



## LUW

:..:


----------



## Milos

LUW, what in everybody's name is THAT^^^^


----------



## LUW

Definitively not what you're thinking! Care to hazard a guess?


----------



## watchma

Some kind of paint/varnish/lacquer/bitumen/black custard that has built up a skin on it , and you've used a brush to 'scrape' the skin, and it left a mark


----------



## Toothbras

watchma said:


> A simple request.
> 
> This is no attempt to limit debate. The size of casio g shock watches has (mostly) been debated in a mature manner here for years with little contention. There might be disagreement but it is seldom if ever one finds a member deliberately trying to rile others.
> 
> However, of late cheeky 'casio' threads entitled "1" seem to have migrated here from some other Forum.
> 
> This thread (sarcastically) used '1' in the title. By reply #2 (that quick) a number 2 had been typed in
> 
> Reply #6 (that quick again) a number 6 had been posted - I think it's fair to conclude the intention was to stir things.
> 
> I have no intention to spark even one more issue-ridden comment regarding numbers - enough already! It is a simple request to keep deliberately contentious number related threads away from this forum. If you cannot contain yourself please post your 'personal issues' with your so-called number threads in the Public Forum and kindly leave this forum to the casio gshock bunch
> 
> .... and on.......
> :roll:
> 
> 
> In closing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Please try to refrain from posting a pic of someone eating popcorn, that is the most offensive image of all!!!!


----------



## Crater

I would guess it's a glass of cola with an ice cube.... but then again, the ice cube has a weird shape to it.

So probably not?


----------



## Joakim Agren

LUW said:


> :..:


You sir are a Coke Addict!:rodekaart









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## pritch

#90!

Boldy going where no thread has gone before! :-!










Speaking of which, I picked up another Issue #1 of Star Trek Starships magazine today which features this very decent replica of 1701-D for just £1.99










I'm going on a hunt for more tomorrow!


----------



## Milos

I also thought it some paint or oil with a brush/broom of some sort, but then again it could be just Coke 


LUW said:


> Definitively not what you're thinking! Care to hazard a guess?


----------



## starscream

cool vid, was shown at STW2013.. did not want to make a new thread, so here it is:


----------



## starscream

another cool vid:


----------



## Marrin

Ninety-four is:

The atomic number of plutonium, an actinide. The designation of American Interstate 94, a freeway that runs from Montana to Michigan. STS-94 Space Shuttle Columbia launched July 1, 1997 The code for international direct dial phone calls to Sri Lanka. Part of the model number of AN-94, a Russian assault rifle. M-94, a piece of cryptographic equipment used by the United States army in use from 1922-1943. The number of Haydn's Surprise Symphony (Symphony No. 94). Used as a nonsense number in various contexts by the British satire magazine Private Eye. Most commonly, spoof articles end halfway through an intriguing sentence with "(continued p. 94)". The magazine never extends to 94 pages: this was originally a reference to the enormous size of some Sunday newspapers. Each February, Respiratory Health Association of Metropolitan Chicago hosts Hustle Up the Hancock, a race up 94 floors of the John Hancock Center in Chicago to raise more than $1 million for lung disease research and programs." The 94th Fighter Squadron is a squadron of the United States Air Force, currently part of the 1st Operations Group of the 1st Fighter Wing, and stationed at Langley Air Force Base in Virginia The 94th Infantry Division was a unit of the United States Army in World War II, activated: September 15, 1942. Saab 94 was the model number Saab unofficially used for the first generation Saab Sonett Form I-94 is the form used to declare to US Customs Officers by international travelers the items in their possession, purpose of visit, etc... The number of the French department Val-de-Marne The lifespan by year number of The Kingdom of Great Britain


----------



## starscream

Marrin said:


> 93 is the twenty-eighth distinct semiprime [1] and the ninth of the form (3.q). [2] It is the first number in the third triplet of consecutive semiprimes, 93, 94, and 95. [3] Since its two prime factors, 3 and 31 are both Gaussian primes, this means that 93 is a Blum integer. [4]
> 
> 93 is a repdigit in base 5 (333). [5] It is a lucky number [6] a cake number, [7]
> 
> and an idoneal number. [8]
> 
> There are 93 different cyclic Gilbreath permutations on 11 elements, [9]
> 
> and therefore there are 93 different real periodic points of order 11 on the[10]
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


except you're no.94!! lol


----------



## Marrin

starscream1017 said:


> except you're no.94!! lol




I was 93 as i was posting

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MandoBear

Marrin said:


> I was 93 as i was posting
> 
> Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


Dang! And all that research went out of the window...


----------



## Cognac0113

98 bottles stranding on the wall


----------



## MDPlatts

Smart watches: Casio set to confront G-Shock of the new









Kazuo Kashio, president of Casio: 'Suddenly, everyone's discovered the wrist. We've known for a long time it's prime real estate. We're prepared.' Photo: Ko Sasaki/The New York Times

Clunky? Perhaps. Geeky? Absolutely. But for three decades Casio Computer's G-Shock line of digital watches has dominated a small, yet lucrative, market.

The geeky-watch niche is drawing interest from some of the biggest names in technology. Apple trademarked "iWatch" in several countries this year, which has fuelled speculation that it is working on a wristwatch that would link with a smartphone. Samsung Electronics is expected to unveil a watch in early September that can make phone calls, play video games and send emails.

Last month, Sony revamped its Smartwatch, which communicates with smartphones and lets users play games or check Facebook by tapping their wrists. And a flurry of startups, like Pebble, are coming out with timepieces that claim to redefine what goes on the wrist.

"Suddenly, everyone's discovered the wrist," Kazuo Kashio, Casio's 84-year-old chief executive, said in an interview at the company's Tokyo headquarters. "We've known for a long time it's prime real estate. We're prepared."

The spike in interest in wearable computing devices is shaking up the digital watch industry, catapulting a sleepy business to the cutting edge of personal technology. In the process, established digital watchmakers like Casio are finding that they must contend with new competitors.

But that is nothing new for Casio, a company with $US3.06 billion in annual revenue that also makes compact cameras, musical instruments and calculators. For instance, the introduction of the smartphone, which has a better camera in every iteration, has knocked the makers of compact cameras for a loop.

Minolta exited cameras in 2006, selling its camera technology to Sony. This year, Olympus and Fujifilm each said they would drop lower-end models after plunging sales. Even heavyweights like Canon and Nikon have seen sales fall in their point-and-shoot models.

Shipments of digital cameras fell 43 per cent in the first half of 2013 from a year earlier, according to the Camera and Imaging Products Association.

Casio has taken a beating, too. Last year, it broke even, but analysts say its focus on lower-end, thin cameras means it will continue to lose market share. This makes the company's watch business even more important.

Sales in digital watches account for 85 per cent of Casio's operating profit of approximately $US206 million. But in a report earlier this year, analysts for Credit Suisse said the advantage would increasingly tilt towards companies that focus on connectivity, apps and user interfaces.

Moreover, the emerging role of the smartphone as a hub that keeps gadgets like smartwatches connected gives a distinct advantage to Apple and Google, which dominate the smartphone universe, those analysts said.

"Wearables are rapidly evolving from single-function, hard-to-connect, dumb devices to what we believe will increasingly become multifunction, always-connected, smart/aware devices," they said.

The market for such technology - including smartwatches, fitness monitors, shoes and headsets - could jump tenfold to as much as $US50 billion in the next two to three years, the report said.

Citizen, Casio and other Japanese manufacturers developed calculator watches in the late 1970s, but they never took off. Casio soon emerged as a leading digital watchmaker, adding dictionaries, blood pressure sensors, a touch screen and gesture control by the late 1980s.

But after disappointing sales of many of those models - Kashio said the company was ahead of its time - Casio instead turned its attention to making the weatherproof, shatterproof G-Shock watches. The G-Shock has since won a following thanks to its retro look, low price, durability and technophile cachet.

Other watchmakers also struggled. Fossil has worked with Sony Ericsson, Microsoft and Palm to develop high-tech watches, including a 2005 personal organiser watch that came with a tiny stylus.

In 2004, Microsoft introduced the Spot watch, which would display news, weather and stock quotes via radio waves. Swatch teamed with Microsoft on the Paparazzi. Both companies have since discontinued those efforts with little to show for them.

"Until now, smartwatches haven't quite been able to find their raison d'etre," said Kuninori So, vice president of the Tokyo-based technology consultancy, ROA Holdings. "If Apple comes out with a revolutionary smartwatch with a beautifully easy to use interface, that could change."

Casio continues to aggressively market new products. Last year, it introduced a watch that uses Bluetooth to let wearers see incoming calls and messages. And it is working on a host of models, including one that will let joggers post details of their runs online, Kashio said.

Casio contends that it has an advantage because wearable devices like watches, which might accidentally be slammed into a wall or dunked into water, require far more ruggedness and durability than tech companies are used to. Casio executives say another advantage is the longer battery life of its watches. Casio says its watches will run for two years on a single lithium coin battery; rival models need recharging every few days. Experts agree that battery life could be important because users are not used to charging watches frequently.

"Casio has done a pretty good job in anticipating the market," said Serkan Toto, an independent Tokyo-based technology analyst. "But if Apple or Samsung come into this market with better functionality, better design and a better operating system, that would be trouble."

Casio is no pushover. Founded by the four Kashio brothers in the ashes of World War II, it is a rare consumer electronics company with roots in computing that has stayed above the wave of commoditisation that swamped so many of its peers.

Its profit margins of close to 20 per cent on its G-shock, Baby-G and other rugged digital watches are the envy of the electronics industry here.

More recently, a weaker yen has been a tail wind for the company. Analysts at Morgan Stanley MUFG expect net profit at Casio to jump almost 30 per cent this year to 16.9 billion yen, thanks to brisk G-Shock sales.

The founding brothers - the surviving two of whom still lead the company - are themselves the stuff of Japanese management lore. The eldest, Toshio, was the family's management guru; the second-eldest, Tadao, was behind many of the early inventions, including the first all-electric calculator. The third brother, Kazuo, is the outgoing salesman, and Yukio, the baby of the family and a trained engineer, is in charge of production.

In an interview, Yukio Kashio pointed out that the company has won product wars before. In the 1960s and 1970s, about 40 companies in Japan jostled for dominance in what is remembered here as the "calculator wars". But Casio muscled all but archrival Sharp out of the market.

"Those were simpler times," Kashio said. "Still, I don't think anyone is as passionate about counting numbers, or time, as we are."

New York Times
From: Smart watches: Casio set to confront G-Shock of the new


----------



## watchma




----------



## MDPlatts

oops - double post, heres an alternative


----------



## Crater

Big insect and cool watch... not me on photo though.


----------



## Toothbras

I hate spiders. Can't feel bad for that guy when the creepy thing suddenly bites him....


----------



## Crater

Toothbras said:


> I hate spiders. Can't feel bad for that guy when the creepy thing suddenly bites him....


Don't worry, this spider is trained and socialized :-d


----------



## watchma

Browser heading says: said:


> 1 - Page 2


----------



## watchma

Marrin said:


> I was 93 as i was posting


YAY - *Happy birthday* mate


----------



## Joakim Agren

You people who actually bring in usefull info in this thread are the anti smurfs!









But do not worry papa Smurf has the cure for you!









And here it is:









Breathable five finger socks with advanced breathing technology. That will allow all your smart juices to evaporate of your feet and make you proper dumb again like it should be!:-d









That is more like it! he was cured with the five finger sock method!









As you can see worked on her too!:-!:-d


----------



## Cognac0113




----------



## JonL




----------



## pritch

MDPlatts said:


> View attachment 1205528
> 
> 
> "Those were simpler times," Kashio said. "Still, I don't think anyone is as passionate about counting numbers, or time, as we are."
> 
> New York Times
> From: Smart watches: Casio set to confront G-Shock of the new


Ooh, actual excellent link!

Tough talk from Casio - time will tell if they can really compete with the big boys when the smartwatch phoney war finishes and the serious products start hitting the shelves!


----------



## Fer Guzman

Great article, back to shenanigans. I just got this razor from Japan.


----------



## Joakim Agren

pritch said:


> Ooh, actual excellent link!
> 
> Tough talk from Casio - time will tell if they can really compete with the big boys when the smartwatch phoney war finishes and the serious products start hitting the shelves!


Added smartness to the thread...

You need to get severe punishment for that...

Here we go...









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## LUW

Crater said:


> I would guess it's a glass of cola with an ice cube.... but then again, the ice cube has a weird shape to it.


See? Nothing out of this world







.
It's just ice cold (Diet) Coke in a glass that is sweating, with a partially melted ice cube. The shot looks oily because of the reflection of the flash.


----------



## Cognac0113

Damn u LUW. U took spot 113. Damn me!


----------



## MDPlatts

Brings a whole new meaning to WRUW-this-friday


----------



## doc_aa

# 116 :-! ..................................................


----------



## avusblue

Lemon's over-the-top eye roll


----------



## raceclawt

What??? 118!


----------



## watchmego3000

119


----------



## watchmego3000

120


----------



## watchmego3000

121


----------



## watchmego3000

I
B
L


----------



## LUW




----------



## Joakim Agren

LUW said:


>


So now you are trying to hide the truth out by doing nothing?

There is no escape he will find you that is for sure...

That little bug we call G-Shockolitis, no way escaping it...

Even underneath the ocean he will get you...



Oh nooooooooooo he found my hide out I am doomed...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d Poor LUW once again infected with G-Shockolitis and there is no cure!:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## LUW

I embrace my condition







.








​


----------



## Crater

There is no way anyone can write a right number now... :-d It's all mixed up.

But let's say I'm 125, just for the fun of it.

People say that those who like watches also like cars.... let's see if you know this car? I love it


----------



## Marrin

Aston Martin Lagonda 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crater

That was way too easy :-d


Edit: Forgot the number, again. Seems like I'm 128 now?


----------



## azpops




----------



## lvt

#9999

This number is reserved, in case this thread runs until X'mas.


----------



## Crater

Every so often interesting watches appear in random YT videos...

Car reviews usually have good ones










And it's easy to tell this is GW-7900, by missing screw on bezel :-d


----------



## LUW

Smile!


----------



## MandoBear

Fer Guzman said:


> Great article, back to shenanigans. I just got this razor from Japan.


Aahh - the new Feather AS-D2. I've been using my AS-D1 lately - how are you getting on with the new version? These really are the GW-5000 (or perhaps even Grand Seiko) of razors (to keep it G-relevant - sort of!).


----------



## Cognac0113

#134. Just to keep the momentum going.


----------



## Crater

Friendly advice from George


----------



## LUW

You should smile more...


----------



## JonL




----------



## watchma




----------



## LUW

Since nobody is smiling, something REALLY fugly...


----------



## MandoBear

LUW said:


> Since nobody is smiling, something REALLY fugly...


Eeuuww! ....140 times Eeuuww!


----------



## Kronos

MandoBear said:


> Aahh - the new Feather AS-D2. I've been using my AS-D1 lately - how are you getting on with the new version? These really are the GW-5000 (or perhaps even Grand Seiko) of razors (to keep it G-relevant - sort of!).


I have typically been a Merkur man. Feather blades may be too sharp for my bumbling hands. What are the virtues of their razors?


----------



## Crater

The scariest dog breed ever? Maybe it's half lion, half bear, who knows...

And 162 here... I think...


----------



## LUW

I warned it was fugly. And God bless America!








I'm outta here for some pedal time!


----------



## watchma

Crater said:


> The scariest dog breed ever? Maybe it's half lion, half bear, who knows...


Is that the front or the rear of it?


----------



## LUW

I'm back!


----------



## GShockMe

When will this stop?


----------



## doc_aa

# 147










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pritch

In Soviet Russia, bus drive YOU! :-!










UK version


----------



## Sir McKey

And a short watch story from switzerland:

"Three swiss witch-*****es,
which wished to be switched swiss witch-*****es,
wish to watch swiss Swatch watch switches.
Which swiss witch-..... which wishes to be a switched swiss witch-.....,
wishes to watch which swiss Swatch watch switch?"

Have a nice weekend


----------



## Monocrom

Apparently, *1* is worth *15* (pages).


----------



## Crater

151 here...

and lol cat


----------



## LUW

.:.:.





​


----------



## Crater

Yup, nature at its best... here is another one


----------



## etejut

154 -- ----->what kind of madness is this ?


----------



## MandoBear

Kronos said:


> I have typically been a Merkur man. Feather blades may be too sharp for my bumbling hands. What are the virtues of their razors?


Exquisite materials, workmanship and finishing. I have a collection of a few razors - a couple of Merkurs (slant and HD), a few vintage Gillettes (Slim Adjustable, Superspeed, New etc.) an original iKon open-comb, a Weber, a Jagger DE89. The Feather AS-D1 is just so nice to use - quite mild, but gives a BBS shave with a really sharp blade - like Feathers, Astra Platinums. The Feather razor is head and shoulders above any of the others in terms of fit and finish - it's like a finely made gun.


----------



## LUW

​


----------



## azpops




----------



## azpops

Hey Blue, and to think they're always calling us "Dumb Fly's"! .... :-d

Red, ... I think it's best we fly off now, before one if them get's the swatter, or that nasty can of bug spray out! Remember the last time you got hit with that spray. You couldn't see for a week!


----------



## redeye

My GF upside down.


----------



## Fer Guzman

MandoBear said:


> Aahh - the new Feather AS-D2. I've been using my AS-D1 lately - how are you getting on with the new version? These really are the GW-5000 (or perhaps even Grand Seiko) of razors (to keep it G-relevant - sort of!).


I will be using it tomorrow or Monday so I will post my impressions then. I also have the AS-D1, haven't had issues with it and think its great. I got the AS-D2 because some reviews said it was more aggressive and since sometimes I go 4-5 days without shaving and I really wanted the stand, I decided to pull the trigger.



Kronos said:


> I have typically been a Merkur man. Feather blades may be too sharp for my bumbling hands. What are the virtues of their razors?


In safety razors I have only tried feather, I thought it was a very well crafted, very solid razor. As I said above, supposedly the new one is more aggressive. I do think straight razors give you a closer shave, but it also takes me a longer time to shave with them.


----------



## Monocrom

Let's stay on topic ... It's the *1st* of September.


----------



## Crater

Anyone knows if this is legit car or some DIY project? Owner took off before I had a chance to ask him, an oldtimers rally last week.

Looks like Lancia to me?


----------



## Marrin

I wouldn't know, if I had to guess I would say it's a real model of a Lancia, but the colors are fake, since I don't think they had that kind of a rally car, so the colors are DIY

Was the show in Zadar, Croatia, or is it only the car that is from there?

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk 2


----------



## redeye

Crater said:


> Anyone knows if this is legit car or some DIY project? Owner took off before I had a chance to ask him, an oldtimers rally last week.
> 
> Looks like Lancia to me?


looks similar to a Triumph TR7


----------



## starscream

got my copy of Rayman Legends today! can't wait to play co-op with my wife









here is a trailer: 





and Dedication 5 mixtape just dropped today, so I'm listening to that...








what you guys upto?

oh, plus I think there is a new Breaking Bad episode later today, can't wait to watch it!


----------



## doc_aa

# 166 still going and going ....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crater

@redeye, it does look similar. But it looks like this one is a bit smaller and front lights are also smaller. Not sure...

@Marrin, this show was in Rijeka, Hrvatska  A while ago with few other cars. Not many of them, this one was the most interesting. Mostly old BMWs and few Fiat 500.


----------



## Milos

It's a Fiat X1/9 ;-)


Crater said:


> Anyone knows if this is legit car or some DIY project? Owner took off before I had a chance to ask him, an oldtimers rally last week.
> 
> Looks like Lancia to me?


----------



## Crater

Milos said:


> It's a Fiat X1/9 ;-)


Nice, we have an answer  Thanks Milos. Seems like he painted it in Lancia rally colors... sort of. It defenetly souded good.


----------



## LUW

Milos is right, that's a Fiat X1/9 trying to emulate the real thing, a *Lancia Stratos HF*:








It was one of the infamous Group 4 heavy hitters. Awesome car







!


----------



## Crater

LUW said:


> Milos is right, that's a Fiat X1/9 trying to emulate the real thing, a *Lancia Stratos HF*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of the infamous Group 4 heavy hitters. Awesome car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I though that Fiat alone looked pretty good... but now when you posted the original, it doesn't look that macho anymore when compared to the Stratos :-d

I was a bit late, so didn't catch all of them (probably 20 oldtimers all together), but these two were also nice. Especially the Merc with really nice spotless paintjob...


----------



## LUW

The HF was one of the sexiest cars ever made! But being honest, most of the Group 4 cars were sexy, and all monsters.


----------



## watchma

173 is an odd number, a deficient number, and an odious number. It is a balanced prime, an Eisenstein prime with no imaginarypart, and a Sophie Germain prime. It is also an inconsummate number.
173 is the sum of 2 squares:







. It is also the sum of three consecutive prime numbers: 53 + 59 + 61.


----------



## Milos

Pretty much most of Lancia's catalogue is kind to the eyes 


LUW said:


> The HF was one of the sexiest cars ever made! But being honest, most of the Group 4 cars were sexy, and all monsters.


----------



## MDPlatts

LUW said:


> The HF was one of the sexiest cars ever made! But being honest, most of the Group 4 cars were sexy, and all monsters.


But obsolete once a company called Audi decided to compete.

#175


----------



## Milos

True, for the 1982 and 1984 seasons, but let's not forget the 1983 season, and the last WRC championship won by a RWD car, the Lancia Rally 037...in my humble opinion, the prettiest rally car of them all, especially in the Martini livery 


MDPlatts said:


> But obsolete once a company called Audi decided to compete.
> 
> #175


----------



## Cognac0113

She sell seashells on the seashore. The shells she sells are seashore shells yo!


----------



## watchma

178 is a digitally balanced number, as its binary number (10110010) has an equal number of zeros and ones


----------



## CCCP

There are only 10 types of people in the world: those who understand binary, and those who don't.


----------



## Monocrom

#180

Let's see if this thread does a 180 too. ;-)


----------



## Crater

181 here 

Few more cars I found in archives...

Limited edition G-shock... khm, I mean Fiat 500 Diesel



















One of the best sounding cars IMO



















And no idea why this one is sitting so low. Why so low, bro? :-d


----------



## watchma

Monocrom said:


> #180
> 
> Let's see if this thread does a 180 too. ;-)


More likely to do a 360 several times 

182 is not a magic number


----------



## MDPlatts

#183



Crater said:


> And no idea why this one is sitting so low. Why so low, bro? :-d


Probably an extra large body in the right hand side of the boot.


----------



## Monocrom

watchma said:


> More likely to do a 360 several times
> 
> 182 is not a magic number


LOL ! ... I think I'm already getting dizzy.


----------



## Crater

MDPlatts said:


> #183
> 
> Probably an extra large body in the right hand side of the boot.


lol, who knows.... high possibility :-d


----------



## JonL

Hmmm .... which to drive today?


----------



## watchma

I like the yellow Anti Ferris Bueller device lol


----------



## Joakim Agren

Coming out next month:









I think I will buy me some for Christmas...:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Monocrom

Joakim Agren said:


> Coming out next month:
> 
> View attachment 1208684
> 
> 
> I think I will buy me some for Christmas...:-d:-d:-d


Are those real?? LOL !


----------



## GShockMe

LUW said:


> Milos is right, that's a Fiat X1/9 trying to emulate the real thing, a *Lancia Stratos HF*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was one of the infamous Group 4 heavy hitters. Awesome car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


So that is the weird car that I drove in Pocket Rally!! I hate this car. The control is strange. It is not faster than other cars ( in the game anyway).


----------



## starscream

Monocrom said:


> Are those real?? LOL !


nope, was an april fools prank by one of the G-Shock country pages on FB.. i think it was UK.. can't remember for sure.


----------



## Monocrom

starscream1017 said:


> nope, was an april fools prank by one of the G-Shock country pages on FB.. i think it was UK.. can't remember for sure.


Casio should give those away with Mudman models.


----------



## onrypt

tse_tse said:


> Number 69!!!


What number am I thinking of?


----------



## onrypt

#194


----------



## Cognac0113

CCCP said:


> There are only 10 types of people in the world: those who understand binary, and those who don't.


Did you pay Sjors for that copyright? Lol


----------



## Crater

I think the cop is wearing a DW-5600c, if I'm correct? Not 100% sure...


----------



## Cognac0113

.


----------



## MandoBear

Cognac0113 said:


> .


Clever...

I see what you did there.


----------



## GShockMe

$199 is the norm price of a new phone w contract.


----------



## Cognac0113




----------



## Monocrom

+1

(I'd love an army of doggies.)


----------



## R.Palace

...this is not where I parked my car


----------



## Monocrom

R.Palace said:


> ...this is not where I parked my car


You left it at 2002, not 202. Gonna take you awhile to get there.


----------



## starscream

I love this guys youtube channel!


----------



## couscous garbit

200??
Stop to make me laugh or I will die;-):-D;-)


----------



## capt_RENGT

what?


----------



## starscream

TF4 1st official Teaser Poster Just Released!!

Will be called Age of Extinction cause the Dinobots will be in it.

download full size here: All sizes | Transformers 4: Age of Extinction | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## doc_aa

# 208 and going... And going ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cognac0113

starscream1017 said:


> TF4 1st official Teaser Poster Just Released!!
> 
> Will be called Age of Extinction cause the Dinobots will be in it.
> 
> download full size here: All sizes | Transformers 4: Age of Extinction | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


DINOBOTS. HELL YEAH. 


I hope there is like grimstone or something. 5 dinos combining into one. But I hope they don't do something stupid with the dinos like they did with devastator.


----------



## starscream

Cognac0113 said:


> DINOBOTS. HELL YEAH.
> 
> I hope there is like grimstone or something. 5 dinos combining into one. But I hope they don't do something stupid with the dinos like they did with devastator.


I actually was not looking forward to Dinobots being in the movie. Michael was against it for a long time as well, I don't know why he changed his mind.. I'm not sure how robot dinosaurs will work in a modern live action movie. I like them in cartoons and video games.. Grimlock has always been a little stupid and talked funny.. i feel like they might just make him extra stupid in the movie, or give him balls or something.. lol anyways, as long as they can make it work well, I'm happy.. can't wait to see what they look like! rumor is, there won't be all of them.. only 2 or 3..


----------



## Mitch100

Primorial Prime.




Mitch


----------



## Mitch100

Calling Manhattan.





Mitch


----------



## Cognac0113

starscream1017 said:


> I actually was not looking forward to Dinobots being in the movie. Michael was against it for a long time as well, I don't know why he changed his mind.. I'm not sure how robot dinosaurs will work in a modern live action movie. I like them in cartoons and video games.. Grimlock has always been a little stupid and talked funny.. i feel like they might just make him extra stupid in the movie, or give him balls or something.. lol anyways, as long as they can make it work well, I'm happy.. can't wait to see what they look like! rumor is, there won't be all of them.. only 2 or 3..


Haha..they were never a big part of Transformers to begin with. I was looking forward to it simply because I wana know how they will end up looking like in the movie. And I want to believe Mr. Bay is not gonna f**k it up a 2nd time with that "balls" issue with Devastator. Hell, even if the balls weren't there, I'm still disappointed. I had the full Devastator original toy set when I was a kid. Played it like everyday back then. Fully regretted throwing ALL of them away (my parents even encouraged me back then as a sign of 'growing up'. Lol). Anyway, seeing how the "Devastator" from the movie was sooooo different from the real thing, I probably should be prepared for the worst. =X


----------



## watchma

*214 Mondays towards Moorgate* Other direction Tue-Fri Sat Sun

[FONT=Lucida Console,Lucida Sans Typewriter]Highgate Village, North Road 2340 2355 Then 35 55 15 0455 0510 0525 0540 0552 0604 0614 0624 0632 0639 0646Parliament Hill Fields 2343 2359 every 20 39 59 19 0459 0513 0528 0543 0555 0607 0617 0627 0635 0642 0649Kentish Town Station 2347 0003 minutes 43 03 23 0503 0517 0532 0547 0559 0611 0621 0631 0639 0646 0653Camden Town Station, Camden Road 2352 0008 at 48 08 28 0508 0522 0537 0552 0604 0616 0626 0636 0644 0651 0658Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2356 0011 these 51 11 31 until 0511 0526 0541 0556 0608 0620 0630 0640 0648 0655 0702King's Cross Station, Euston Road 2359 0014 minutes 54 14 34 0514 0529 0544 0559 0611 0623 0633 0643 0652 0700 0708Islington, Angel (City Road) 0005 0018 past 58 18 38 0518 0535 0550 0605 0617 0629 0639 0649 0658 0706 0715Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0013 0024 the hour 04 24 44 0524 0542 0557 0612 0624 0636 0646 0656 0705 0715 0724Highgate Village, North Road 0652 0658 0704 0710 0717 0724 0731 0737 0743 0749 0756 0803 0810 0817 0824 0832 0839 0847Parliament Hill Fields 0655 0701 0707 0714 0722 0729 0736 0742 0748 0754 0801 0808 0816 0823 0830 0838 0845 0853Kentish Town Station 0659 0707 0714 0721 0729 0736 0743 0749 0755 0801 0808 0815 0823 0830 0837 0845 0852 0900Camden Town Station, Camden Road 0704 0713 0720 0727 0735 0742 0749 0756 0802 0809 0817 0824 0832 0839 0846 0854 0901 0909Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 0709 0718 0725 0732 0740 0747 0754 0801 0809 0816 0824 0831 0839 0846 0853 0901 0908 0916King's Cross Station, Euston Road 0715 0724 0731 0738 0746 0753 0801 0808 0816 0823 0831 0838 0846 0853 0900 0908 0915 0923Islington, Angel (City Road) 0724 0733 0741 0748 0756 0803 0811 0818 0826 0833 0841 0848 0856 0903 0910 0918 0925 0933Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0733 0744 0752 0759 0807 0815 0823 0830 0838 0845 0853 0900 0908 0914 0921 0929 0936 0944Highgate Village, North Road 0854 0902 0909 0916 0923 0930 0937 0944 0951 0959 1006 1014 1021 1029 1036 1044 1051 1059Parliament Hill Fields 0900 0908 0915 0922 0928 0934 0941 0948 0955 1003 1010 1018 1025 1033 1040 1048 1055 1103Kentish Town Station 0907 0915 0922 0929 0935 0941 0948 0955 1002 1010 1017 1025 1032 1040 1047 1055 1102 1110Camden Town Station, Camden Road 0916 0924 0930 0936 0942 0948 0955 1002 1009 1017 1024 1032 1039 1047 1054 1102 1109 1117Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 0923 0931 0937 0943 0949 0955 1002 1009 1016 1024 1031 1039 1046 1054 1101 1109 1116 1124King's Cross Station, Euston Road 0930 0938 0944 0950 0956 1002 1009 1016 1023 1031 1038 1046 1053 1101 1108 1116 1123 1131Islington, Angel (City Road) 0940 0948 0954 1000 1006 1012 1019 1026 1033 1041 1048 1056 1103 1111 1118 1126 1133 1141Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0951 0959 1005 1012 1016 1022 1029 1036 1043 1051 1058 1106 1113 1121 1128 1136 1143 1151Highgate Village, North Road 1106 1114 1121 1129 1136 1144 1151 1159 1206 1214 1221 1229 1236 1244 1251 1259 1306 1314Parliament Hill Fields 1110 1118 1125 1133 1140 1148 1155 1203 1210 1218 1225 1233 1240 1248 1255 1303 1310 1318Kentish Town Station 1117 1125 1132 1140 1147 1155 1202 1210 1217 1225 1232 1240 1247 1255 1302 1310 1317 1325Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1124 1132 1139 1147 1154 1202 1209 1217 1224 1232 1239 1247 1254 1302 1309 1317 1324 1332Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1131 1139 1146 1154 1201 1209 1216 1224 1231 1239 1246 1254 1301 1309 1316 1324 1331 1339King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1138 1146 1153 1201 1208 1216 1223 1231 1238 1246 1253 1301 1308 1316 1323 1331 1338 1346Islington, Angel (City Road) 1148 1156 1203 1211 1218 1226 1233 1241 1248 1256 1303 1311 1318 1326 1333 1341 1348 1356Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1158 1206 1213 1221 1228 1236 1243 1251 1258 1306 1313 1321 1328 1336 1343 1351 1358 1406Highgate Village, North Road 1321 1329 1336 1344 1351 1359 1406 1414 1421 1429 1436 1444 1451 1459 1506 1514 1521 1529Parliament Hill Fields 1325 1333 1340 1348 1355 1403 1410 1418 1425 1433 1440 1448 1455 1503 1510 1518 1525 1533Kentish Town Station 1332 1340 1347 1355 1402 1410 1417 1425 1432 1440 1447 1455 1502 1510 1517 1525 1532 1540Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1339 1347 1354 1402 1409 1417 1424 1432 1439 1447 1454 1502 1509 1517 1524 1532 1539 1547Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1346 1354 1401 1409 1416 1424 1431 1439 1446 1454 1501 1509 1516 1524 1531 1539 1546 1554King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1353 1401 1408 1416 1423 1431 1438 1446 1453 1501 1508 1516 1523 1531 1538 1546 1553 1601Islington, Angel (City Road) 1403 1411 1418 1426 1433 1441 1448 1456 1503 1511 1518 1526 1533 1541 1548 1556 1603 1611Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1413 1421 1428 1436 1443 1451 1458 1506 1513 1521 1528 1536 1543 1551 1558 1606 1613 1621Highgate Village, North Road 1536 1544 1551 1559 1606 1614 1621 1629 1636 1644 1651 1659 1706 1714 1721 1729 1736 1744Parliament Hill Fields 1540 1548 1555 1603 1610 1618 1625 1633 1640 1648 1655 1703 1710 1718 1725 1733 1740 1748Kentish Town Station 1547 1555 1602 1610 1617 1625 1632 1640 1647 1655 1702 1710 1717 1725 1732 1740 1747 1755Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1554 1602 1609 1617 1624 1632 1639 1647 1654 1702 1709 1717 1724 1732 1739 1747 1754 1802Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1601 1609 1616 1624 1631 1639 1646 1654 1701 1709 1716 1724 1731 1739 1746 1754 1801 1809King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1608 1616 1623 1631 1638 1646 1653 1701 1708 1716 1723 1731 1738 1746 1753 1801 1808 1816Islington, Angel (City Road) 1618 1626 1633 1641 1648 1656 1703 1711 1718 1726 1733 1741 1748 1756 1803 1811 1818 1826Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1628 1636 1643 1651 1658 1706 1713 1721 1728 1736 1743 1751 1758 1806 1813 1821 1828 1836Highgate Village, North Road 1751 1759 1806 1814 1822 1829 1837 1847 1857 1907 1917 1927 1937 1947 1957 2007 2017 2028Parliament Hill Fields 1755 1803 1810 1818 1826 1833 1841 1851 1901 1911 1921 1931 1941 1951 2001 2011 2021 2032Kentish Town Station 1802 1810 1817 1825 1833 1840 1848 1857 1907 1917 1927 1936 1946 1956 2006 2016 2026 2037Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1809 1817 1824 1832 1840 1847 1855 1903 1913 1923 1933 1941 1951 2001 2011 2021 2031 2042Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1816 1824 1831 1839 1847 1853 1901 1909 1919 1929 1938 1945 1955 2005 2015 2025 2035 2046King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1823 1831 1838 1845 1853 1859 1906 1914 1924 1933 1941 1948 1958 2008 2018 2028 2038 2049Islington, Angel (City Road) 1833 1841 1848 1855 1903 1909 1916 1924 1933 1940 1948 1955 2005 2015 2025 2035 2045 2056Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1843 1851 1858 1905 1913 1919 1926 1934 1941 1948 1956 2003 2013 2023 2033 2043 2053 2104Highgate Village, North Road 2040 2052 Then 04 16 28 40 52 2340 2355Parliament Hill Fields 2043 2055 every 12 07 19 31 43 55 2343 2359Kentish Town Station 2048 2059 minutes 11 23 35 47 59 2347 0003Camden Town Station, Camden Road 2053 2104 at 16 28 40 52 04 2352 0008Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2057 2108 these 20 32 44 56 08 until 2356 0011King's Cross Station, Euston Road 2100 2111 minutes 23 35 47 59 11 2359 0014Islington, Angel (City Road) 2106 2117 past 29 41 53 05 17 0005 0018Moorgate, Finsbury Square 2114 2125 the hour 37 49 01 13 25 0013 0024[/FONT]*214 Mondays towards Highgate Village* Other direction Tue-Fri Sat Sun

[FONT=Lucida Console,Lucida Sans Typewriter]Moorgate, Finsbury Square 2336 2348 2400 0012 0024 0039 Then 59 19 39 0539 0552 0607 0622 0634 0646 0653Islington, Angel (City Road) 2342 2354 0006 0018 0030 0045 every 20 05 25 45 0545 0600 0615 0630 0642 0654 0702King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 2349 0001 0013 0025 0037 0050 minutes 10 30 50 0550 0606 0621 0636 0648 0700 0710Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2351 0003 0015 0027 0039 0052 at 12 32 52 0552 0608 0623 0638 0650 0702 0713Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 2357 0009 0021 0033 0045 0056 these 16 36 56 until 0556 0612 0627 0642 0654 0707 0719Kentish Town Station 0001 0013 0025 0037 0049 0100 minutes 20 40 00 0600 0616 0631 0646 0658 0713 0726Parliament Hill Fields 0005 0017 0029 0041 0053 0104 past 24 44 04 0604 0620 0635 0650 0703 0718 0733Highgate Village, North Road 0009 0021 0033 0045 0057 0108 the hour 28 48 08 0608 0624 0639 0654 0709 0724 0739Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0700 0707 0715 0722 0728 0735 0743 0750 0758 0805 0813 0820 0828 0835 0843 0850 0858 0905Islington, Angel (City Road) 0709 0717 0725 0732 0737 0746 0754 0801 0809 0816 0824 0831 0839 0846 0854 0901 0909 0916King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 0719 0727 0735 0742 0747 0756 0804 0811 0819 0826 0834 0841 0849 0856 0904 0911 0919 0926Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 0723 0731 0739 0747 0752 0801 0809 0816 0824 0831 0839 0846 0854 0901 0909 0916 0924 0931Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 0729 0737 0745 0753 0759 0808 0816 0823 0831 0838 0846 0853 0901 0908 0916 0923 0931 0938Kentish Town Station 0734 0745 0753 0801 0807 0816 0824 0831 0839 0846 0854 0902 0910 0917 0925 0932 0940 0947Parliament Hill Fields 0741 0752 0800 0808 0814 0823 0831 0838 0846 0853 0901 0909 0917 0924 0932 0939 0947 0954Highgate Village, North Road 0747 0758 0806 0814 0820 0829 0837 0844 0852 0859 0907 0915 0923 0930 0938 0945 0953 1000Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0913 0920 0928 0935 0943 0950 0958 1005 1012 1020 1028 1035 1043 1050 1058 1105 1113 1120Islington, Angel (City Road) 0924 0931 0939 0946 0954 1001 1009 1016 1023 1031 1039 1046 1054 1101 1109 1116 1124 1131King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 0934 0941 0949 0956 1004 1011 1019 1026 1033 1041 1049 1056 1104 1111 1119 1126 1134 1141Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 0939 0946 0954 1001 1009 1016 1024 1031 1038 1046 1054 1101 1109 1116 1124 1131 1139 1146Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 0946 0953 1001 1008 1016 1023 1031 1038 1045 1053 1101 1108 1116 1123 1131 1138 1146 1153Kentish Town Station 0955 1002 1010 1017 1025 1032 1040 1047 1054 1102 1110 1117 1125 1132 1140 1147 1155 1202Parliament Hill Fields 1002 1009 1017 1024 1032 1039 1047 1054 1101 1109 1117 1124 1132 1139 1147 1154 1202 1209Highgate Village, North Road 1008 1015 1023 1030 1038 1045 1053 1100 1107 1115 1123 1130 1138 1145 1153 1200 1208 1215Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1128 1135 1143 1150 1158 1205 1213 1220 1228 1235 1243 1250 1258 1305 1313 1320 1328 1335Islington, Angel (City Road) 1139 1146 1154 1201 1209 1216 1224 1231 1239 1246 1254 1301 1309 1316 1324 1331 1339 1346King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1149 1156 1204 1211 1219 1226 1234 1241 1249 1256 1304 1311 1319 1326 1334 1341 1349 1356Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1154 1201 1209 1216 1224 1231 1239 1246 1254 1301 1309 1316 1324 1331 1339 1346 1354 1401Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1201 1208 1216 1223 1231 1238 1246 1253 1301 1308 1316 1323 1331 1338 1346 1353 1401 1408Kentish Town Station 1210 1217 1225 1232 1240 1247 1255 1302 1310 1317 1325 1332 1340 1347 1355 1402 1410 1417Parliament Hill Fields 1217 1224 1232 1239 1247 1254 1302 1309 1317 1324 1332 1339 1347 1354 1402 1409 1417 1424Highgate Village, North Road 1223 1230 1238 1245 1253 1300 1308 1315 1323 1330 1338 1345 1353 1400 1408 1415 1423 1430Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1343 1350 1358 1405 1413 1420 1428 1435 1443 1450 1458 1505 1513 1520 1528 1536 1543 1550Islington, Angel (City Road) 1354 1401 1409 1416 1424 1431 1439 1446 1454 1501 1509 1516 1524 1531 1539 1547 1554 1601King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1404 1411 1419 1426 1434 1441 1449 1456 1504 1511 1519 1526 1534 1541 1549 1557 1604 1611Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1409 1416 1424 1431 1439 1446 1454 1501 1509 1516 1524 1531 1539 1546 1554 1602 1609 1616Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1416 1423 1431 1438 1446 1453 1501 1508 1516 1523 1531 1538 1546 1553 1601 1609 1616 1623Kentish Town Station 1425 1432 1440 1447 1455 1502 1510 1517 1525 1532 1540 1547 1555 1602 1610 1618 1625 1633Parliament Hill Fields 1432 1439 1447 1454 1502 1509 1517 1524 1532 1540 1548 1555 1603 1610 1618 1626 1633 1641Highgate Village, North Road 1438 1445 1453 1500 1508 1515 1523 1530 1538 1546 1554 1601 1609 1616 1624 1632 1639 1647Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1558 1605 1613 1620 1628 1635 1643 1650 1658 1705 1713 1720 1728 1735 1743 1750 1758 1805Islington, Angel (City Road) 1609 1616 1624 1631 1639 1646 1654 1701 1709 1716 1724 1731 1739 1746 1754 1801 1809 1816King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1619 1626 1634 1641 1649 1656 1704 1711 1719 1726 1734 1741 1749 1756 1804 1811 1819 1826Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1624 1631 1639 1646 1654 1701 1709 1716 1724 1731 1739 1746 1754 1801 1809 1816 1824 1831Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1631 1638 1646 1653 1701 1708 1716 1723 1731 1738 1746 1753 1801 1808 1816 1823 1831 1838Kentish Town Station 1641 1648 1656 1703 1711 1718 1726 1733 1741 1748 1756 1803 1811 1818 1826 1833 1840 1847Parliament Hill Fields 1649 1656 1704 1711 1719 1726 1734 1741 1749 1756 1804 1811 1819 1826 1834 1841 1848 1855Highgate Village, North Road 1655 1702 1710 1717 1725 1732 1740 1747 1755 1802 1810 1817 1825 1832 1839 1846 1853 1900Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1813 1820 1828 1835 1843 1850 1858 1905 1913 1921 1930 1940 1950 2000 2010 2020 2030 2040Islington, Angel (City Road) 1824 1831 1839 1846 1854 1901 1909 1916 1924 1932 1939 1949 1959 2009 2019 2029 2039 2049King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1834 1841 1848 1855 1903 1910 1918 1925 1933 1940 1947 1957 2007 2017 2027 2037 2047 2057Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1838 1845 1852 1859 1907 1914 1922 1929 1937 1944 1951 2001 2011 2021 2031 2041 2051 2101Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1845 1852 1859 1905 1913 1920 1928 1935 1943 1950 1957 2007 2017 2027 2037 2047 2057 2107Kentish Town Station 1854 1901 1908 1914 1922 1929 1937 1944 1950 1957 2004 2014 2024 2034 2044 2054 2104 2112Parliament Hill Fields 1902 1909 1916 1921 1929 1936 1944 1951 1957 2004 2011 2021 2031 2041 2051 2101 2108 2116Highgate Village, North Road 1907 1914 1921 1926 1933 1941 1948 1955 2001 2008 2015 2025 2035 2045 2055 2105 2112 2120Moorgate, Finsbury Square 2050 2100 2110 Then 22 34 46 58 10 2358Islington, Angel (City Road) 2059 2108 2118 every 12 30 42 54 06 18 0006King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 2107 2115 2125 minutes 37 49 01 13 25 0013Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2110 2117 2127 at 39 51 03 15 27 0015Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 2116 2123 2133 these 45 57 09 21 33 until 0021Kentish Town Station 2120 2127 2137 minutes 49 01 13 25 37 0025Parliament Hill Fields 2124 2131 2141 past 53 05 17 29 41 0029Highgate Village, North Road 2128 2135 2145 the hour 57 09 21 33 45 0033[/FONT]*214 Tuesdays to Fridays towards Moorgate* Other direction Mon Sat Sun

[FONT=Lucida Console,Lucida Sans Typewriter]Highgate Village, North Road 2340 2355 Then 35 55 15 0455 0510 0525 0540 0552 0604 0614 0624 0632 0639 0646Parliament Hill Fields 2343 2359 every 20 39 59 19 0459 0513 0528 0543 0555 0607 0617 0627 0635 0642 0649Kentish Town Station 2347 0003 minutes 43 03 23 0503 0517 0532 0547 0559 0611 0621 0631 0639 0646 0653Camden Town Station, Camden Road 2352 0008 at 48 08 28 0508 0522 0537 0552 0604 0616 0626 0636 0644 0651 0658Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2356 0011 these 51 11 31 until 0511 0526 0541 0556 0608 0620 0630 0640 0648 0655 0702King's Cross Station, Euston Road 2359 0014 minutes 54 14 34 0514 0529 0544 0559 0611 0623 0633 0643 0652 0700 0708Islington, Angel (City Road) 0005 0018 past 58 18 38 0518 0535 0550 0605 0617 0629 0639 0649 0658 0706 0715Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0013 0024 the hour 04 24 44 0524 0542 0557 0612 0624 0636 0646 0656 0705 0715 0724Highgate Village, North Road 0652 0658 0704 0710 0717 0724 0731 0737 0743 0749 0756 0803 0810 0817 0824 0832 0839 0847Parliament Hill Fields 0655 0701 0707 0714 0722 0729 0736 0742 0748 0754 0801 0808 0816 0823 0830 0838 0845 0853Kentish Town Station 0659 0707 0714 0721 0729 0736 0743 0749 0755 0801 0808 0815 0823 0830 0837 0845 0852 0900Camden Town Station, Camden Road 0704 0713 0720 0727 0735 0742 0749 0756 0802 0809 0817 0824 0832 0839 0846 0854 0901 0909Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 0709 0718 0725 0732 0740 0747 0754 0801 0809 0816 0824 0831 0839 0846 0853 0901 0908 0916King's Cross Station, Euston Road 0715 0724 0731 0738 0746 0753 0801 0808 0816 0823 0831 0838 0846 0853 0900 0908 0915 0923Islington, Angel (City Road) 0724 0733 0741 0748 0756 0803 0811 0818 0826 0833 0841 0848 0856 0903 0910 0918 0925 0933Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0733 0744 0752 0759 0807 0815 0823 0830 0838 0845 0853 0900 0908 0914 0921 0929 0936 0944Highgate Village, North Road 0854 0902 0909 0916 0923 0930 0937 0944 0951 0959 1006 1014 1021 1029 1036 1044 1051 1059Parliament Hill Fields 0900 0908 0915 0922 0928 0934 0941 0948 0955 1003 1010 1018 1025 1033 1040 1048 1055 1103Kentish Town Station 0907 0915 0922 0929 0935 0941 0948 0955 1002 1010 1017 1025 1032 1040 1047 1055 1102 1110Camden Town Station, Camden Road 0916 0924 0930 0936 0942 0948 0955 1002 1009 1017 1024 1032 1039 1047 1054 1102 1109 1117Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 0923 0931 0937 0943 0949 0955 1002 1009 1016 1024 1031 1039 1046 1054 1101 1109 1116 1124King's Cross Station, Euston Road 0930 0938 0944 0950 0956 1002 1009 1016 1023 1031 1038 1046 1053 1101 1108 1116 1123 1131Islington, Angel (City Road) 0940 0948 0954 1000 1006 1012 1019 1026 1033 1041 1048 1056 1103 1111 1118 1126 1133 1141Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0951 0959 1005 1012 1016 1022 1029 1036 1043 1051 1058 1106 1113 1121 1128 1136 1143 1151Highgate Village, North Road 1106 1114 1121 1129 1136 1144 1151 1159 1206 1214 1221 1229 1236 1244 1251 1259 1306 1314Parliament Hill Fields 1110 1118 1125 1133 1140 1148 1155 1203 1210 1218 1225 1233 1240 1248 1255 1303 1310 1318Kentish Town Station 1117 1125 1132 1140 1147 1155 1202 1210 1217 1225 1232 1240 1247 1255 1302 1310 1317 1325Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1124 1132 1139 1147 1154 1202 1209 1217 1224 1232 1239 1247 1254 1302 1309 1317 1324 1332Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1131 1139 1146 1154 1201 1209 1216 1224 1231 1239 1246 1254 1301 1309 1316 1324 1331 1339King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1138 1146 1153 1201 1208 1216 1223 1231 1238 1246 1253 1301 1308 1316 1323 1331 1338 1346Islington, Angel (City Road) 1148 1156 1203 1211 1218 1226 1233 1241 1248 1256 1303 1311 1318 1326 1333 1341 1348 1356Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1158 1206 1213 1221 1228 1236 1243 1251 1258 1306 1313 1321 1328 1336 1343 1351 1358 1406Highgate Village, North Road 1321 1329 1336 1344 1351 1359 1406 1414 1421 1429 1436 1444 1451 1459 1506 1514 1521 1529Parliament Hill Fields 1325 1333 1340 1348 1355 1403 1410 1418 1425 1433 1440 1448 1455 1503 1510 1518 1525 1533Kentish Town Station 1332 1340 1347 1355 1402 1410 1417 1425 1432 1440 1447 1455 1502 1510 1517 1525 1532 1540Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1339 1347 1354 1402 1409 1417 1424 1432 1439 1447 1454 1502 1509 1517 1524 1532 1539 1547Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1346 1354 1401 1409 1416 1424 1431 1439 1446 1454 1501 1509 1516 1524 1531 1539 1546 1554King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1353 1401 1408 1416 1423 1431 1438 1446 1453 1501 1508 1516 1523 1531 1538 1546 1553 1601Islington, Angel (City Road) 1403 1411 1418 1426 1433 1441 1448 1456 1503 1511 1518 1526 1533 1541 1548 1556 1603 1611Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1413 1421 1428 1436 1443 1451 1458 1506 1513 1521 1528 1536 1543 1551 1558 1606 1613 1621Highgate Village, North Road 1536 1544 1551 1559 1606 1614 1621 1629 1636 1644 1651 1659 1706 1714 1721 1729 1736 1744Parliament Hill Fields 1540 1548 1555 1603 1610 1618 1625 1633 1640 1648 1655 1703 1710 1718 1725 1733 1740 1748Kentish Town Station 1547 1555 1602 1610 1617 1625 1632 1640 1647 1655 1702 1710 1717 1725 1732 1740 1747 1755Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1554 1602 1609 1617 1624 1632 1639 1647 1654 1702 1709 1717 1724 1732 1739 1747 1754 1802Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1601 1609 1616 1624 1631 1639 1646 1654 1701 1709 1716 1724 1731 1739 1746 1754 1801 1809King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1608 1616 1623 1631 1638 1646 1653 1701 1708 1716 1723 1731 1738 1746 1753 1801 1808 1816Islington, Angel (City Road) 1618 1626 1633 1641 1648 1656 1703 1711 1718 1726 1733 1741 1748 1756 1803 1811 1818 1826Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1628 1636 1643 1651 1658 1706 1713 1721 1728 1736 1743 1751 1758 1806 1813 1821 1828 1836Highgate Village, North Road 1751 1759 1806 1814 1822 1829 1837 1847 1857 1907 1917 1927 1937 1947 1957 2007 2017 2028Parliament Hill Fields 1755 1803 1810 1818 1826 1833 1841 1851 1901 1911 1921 1931 1941 1951 2001 2011 2021 2032Kentish Town Station 1802 1810 1817 1825 1833 1840 1848 1857 1907 1917 1927 1936 1946 1956 2006 2016 2026 2037Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1809 1817 1824 1832 1840 1847 1855 1903 1913 1923 1933 1941 1951 2001 2011 2021 2031 2042Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1816 1824 1831 1839 1847 1853 1901 1909 1919 1929 1938 1945 1955 2005 2015 2025 2035 2046King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1823 1831 1838 1845 1853 1859 1906 1914 1924 1933 1941 1948 1958 2008 2018 2028 2038 2049Islington, Angel (City Road) 1833 1841 1848 1855 1903 1909 1916 1924 1933 1940 1948 1955 2005 2015 2025 2035 2045 2056Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1843 1851 1858 1905 1913 1919 1926 1934 1941 1948 1956 2003 2013 2023 2033 2043 2053 2104Highgate Village, North Road 2040 2052 Then 04 16 28 40 52 2340 2355Parliament Hill Fields 2043 2055 every 12 07 19 31 43 55 2343 2359Kentish Town Station 2048 2059 minutes 11 23 35 47 59 2347 0003Camden Town Station, Camden Road 2053 2104 at 16 28 40 52 04 2352 0008Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2057 2108 these 20 32 44 56 08 until 2356 0011King's Cross Station, Euston Road 2100 2111 minutes 23 35 47 59 11 2359 0014Islington, Angel (City Road) 2106 2117 past 29 41 53 05 17 0005 0018Moorgate, Finsbury Square 2114 2125 the hour 37 49 01 13 25 0013 0024[/FONT]*214 Tuesdays to Fridays towards Highgate Village* Other direction Mon Sat Sun

[FONT=Lucida Console,Lucida Sans Typewriter]Moorgate, Finsbury Square 2334 2346 2358 0010 0022 0039 Then 59 19 39 0539 0552 0607 0622 0634 0646 0653Islington, Angel (City Road) 2342 2354 0006 0018 0030 0045 every 20 05 25 45 0545 0600 0615 0630 0642 0654 0702King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 2349 0001 0013 0025 0037 0050 minutes 10 30 50 0550 0606 0621 0636 0648 0700 0710Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2351 0003 0015 0027 0039 0052 at 12 32 52 0552 0608 0623 0638 0650 0702 0713Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 2357 0009 0021 0033 0045 0056 these 16 36 56 until 0556 0612 0627 0642 0654 0707 0719Kentish Town Station 0001 0013 0025 0037 0049 0100 minutes 20 40 00 0600 0616 0631 0646 0658 0713 0726Parliament Hill Fields 0005 0017 0029 0041 0053 0104 past 24 44 04 0604 0620 0635 0650 0703 0718 0733Highgate Village, North Road 0009 0021 0033 0045 0057 0108 the hour 28 48 08 0608 0624 0639 0654 0709 0724 0739Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0700 0707 0715 0722 0728 0735 0743 0750 0758 0805 0813 0820 0828 0835 0843 0850 0858 0905Islington, Angel (City Road) 0709 0717 0725 0732 0737 0746 0754 0801 0809 0816 0824 0831 0839 0846 0854 0901 0909 0916King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 0719 0727 0735 0742 0747 0756 0804 0811 0819 0826 0834 0841 0849 0856 0904 0911 0919 0926Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 0723 0731 0739 0747 0752 0801 0809 0816 0824 0831 0839 0846 0854 0901 0909 0916 0924 0931Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 0729 0737 0745 0753 0759 0808 0816 0823 0831 0838 0846 0853 0901 0908 0916 0923 0931 0938Kentish Town Station 0734 0745 0753 0801 0807 0816 0824 0831 0839 0846 0854 0902 0910 0917 0925 0932 0940 0947Parliament Hill Fields 0741 0752 0800 0808 0814 0823 0831 0838 0846 0853 0901 0909 0917 0924 0932 0939 0947 0954Highgate Village, North Road 0747 0758 0806 0814 0820 0829 0837 0844 0852 0859 0907 0915 0923 0930 0938 0945 0953 1000Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0913 0920 0928 0935 0943 0950 0958 1005 1012 1020 1028 1035 1043 1050 1058 1105 1113 1120Islington, Angel (City Road) 0924 0931 0939 0946 0954 1001 1009 1016 1023 1031 1039 1046 1054 1101 1109 1116 1124 1131King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 0934 0941 0949 0956 1004 1011 1019 1026 1033 1041 1049 1056 1104 1111 1119 1126 1134 1141Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 0939 0946 0954 1001 1009 1016 1024 1031 1038 1046 1054 1101 1109 1116 1124 1131 1139 1146Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 0946 0953 1001 1008 1016 1023 1031 1038 1045 1053 1101 1108 1116 1123 1131 1138 1146 1153Kentish Town Station 0955 1002 1010 1017 1025 1032 1040 1047 1054 1102 1110 1117 1125 1132 1140 1147 1155 1202Parliament Hill Fields 1002 1009 1017 1024 1032 1039 1047 1054 1101 1109 1117 1124 1132 1139 1147 1154 1202 1209Highgate Village, North Road 1008 1015 1023 1030 1038 1045 1053 1100 1107 1115 1123 1130 1138 1145 1153 1200 1208 1215Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1128 1135 1143 1150 1158 1205 1213 1220 1228 1235 1243 1250 1258 1305 1313 1320 1328 1335Islington, Angel (City Road) 1139 1146 1154 1201 1209 1216 1224 1231 1239 1246 1254 1301 1309 1316 1324 1331 1339 1346King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1149 1156 1204 1211 1219 1226 1234 1241 1249 1256 1304 1311 1319 1326 1334 1341 1349 1356Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1154 1201 1209 1216 1224 1231 1239 1246 1254 1301 1309 1316 1324 1331 1339 1346 1354 1401Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1201 1208 1216 1223 1231 1238 1246 1253 1301 1308 1316 1323 1331 1338 1346 1353 1401 1408Kentish Town Station 1210 1217 1225 1232 1240 1247 1255 1302 1310 1317 1325 1332 1340 1347 1355 1402 1410 1417Parliament Hill Fields 1217 1224 1232 1239 1247 1254 1302 1309 1317 1324 1332 1339 1347 1354 1402 1409 1417 1424Highgate Village, North Road 1223 1230 1238 1245 1253 1300 1308 1315 1323 1330 1338 1345 1353 1400 1408 1415 1423 1430Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1343 1350 1358 1405 1413 1420 1428 1435 1443 1450 1458 1505 1513 1520 1528 1536 1543 1550Islington, Angel (City Road) 1354 1401 1409 1416 1424 1431 1439 1446 1454 1501 1509 1516 1524 1531 1539 1547 1554 1601King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1404 1411 1419 1426 1434 1441 1449 1456 1504 1511 1519 1526 1534 1541 1549 1557 1604 1611Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1409 1416 1424 1431 1439 1446 1454 1501 1509 1516 1524 1531 1539 1546 1554 1602 1609 1616Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1416 1423 1431 1438 1446 1453 1501 1508 1516 1523 1531 1538 1546 1553 1601 1609 1616 1623Kentish Town Station 1425 1432 1440 1447 1455 1502 1510 1517 1525 1532 1540 1547 1555 1602 1610 1618 1625 1633Parliament Hill Fields 1432 1439 1447 1454 1502 1509 1517 1524 1532 1540 1548 1555 1603 1610 1618 1626 1633 1641Highgate Village, North Road 1438 1445 1453 1500 1508 1515 1523 1530 1538 1546 1554 1601 1609 1616 1624 1632 1639 1647Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1558 1605 1613 1620 1628 1635 1643 1650 1658 1705 1713 1720 1728 1735 1743 1750 1758 1805Islington, Angel (City Road) 1609 1616 1624 1631 1639 1646 1654 1701 1709 1716 1724 1731 1739 1746 1754 1801 1809 1816King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1619 1626 1634 1641 1649 1656 1704 1711 1719 1726 1734 1741 1749 1756 1804 1811 1819 1826Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1624 1631 1639 1646 1654 1701 1709 1716 1724 1731 1739 1746 1754 1801 1809 1816 1824 1831Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1631 1638 1646 1653 1701 1708 1716 1723 1731 1738 1746 1753 1801 1808 1816 1823 1831 1838Kentish Town Station 1641 1648 1656 1703 1711 1718 1726 1733 1741 1748 1756 1803 1811 1818 1826 1833 1840 1847Parliament Hill Fields 1649 1656 1704 1711 1719 1726 1734 1741 1749 1756 1804 1811 1819 1826 1834 1841 1848 1855Highgate Village, North Road 1655 1702 1710 1717 1725 1732 1740 1747 1755 1802 1810 1817 1825 1832 1839 1846 1853 1900Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1813 1820 1828 1835 1843 1850 1858 1905 1913 1921 1930 1940 1950 2000 2010 2020 2030 2040Islington, Angel (City Road) 1824 1831 1839 1846 1854 1901 1909 1916 1924 1932 1939 1949 1959 2009 2019 2029 2039 2049King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1834 1841 1848 1855 1903 1910 1918 1925 1933 1940 1947 1957 2007 2017 2027 2037 2047 2057Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1838 1845 1852 1859 1907 1914 1922 1929 1937 1944 1951 2001 2011 2021 2031 2041 2051 2101Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1845 1852 1859 1905 1913 1920 1928 1935 1943 1950 1957 2007 2017 2027 2037 2047 2057 2107Kentish Town Station 1854 1901 1908 1914 1922 1929 1937 1944 1950 1957 2004 2014 2024 2034 2044 2054 2104 2112Parliament Hill Fields 1902 1909 1916 1921 1929 1936 1944 1951 1957 2004 2011 2021 2031 2041 2051 2101 2108 2116Highgate Village, North Road 1907 1914 1921 1926 1933 1941 1948 1955 2001 2008 2015 2025 2035 2045 2055 2105 2112 2120Moorgate, Finsbury Square 2050 2100 2110 Then 22 34 46 58 10 2358Islington, Angel (City Road) 2059 2108 2118 every 12 30 42 54 06 18 0006King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 2107 2115 2125 minutes 37 49 01 13 25 0013Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2110 2117 2127 at 39 51 03 15 27 0015Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 2116 2123 2133 these 45 57 09 21 33 until 0021Kentish Town Station 2120 2127 2137 minutes 49 01 13 25 37 0025Parliament Hill Fields 2124 2131 2141 past 53 05 17 29 41 0029Highgate Village, North Road 2128 2135 2145 the hour 57 09 21 33 45 0033[/FONT]*214 Saturdays and Good Fridays towards Moorgate* Other direction http://www.londonbusroutes.net/times/214.htm#Mo_TMon Tue-Fri Sun

[FONT=Lucida Console,Lucida Sans Typewriter] <<These journeys may run to Tuesday to Friday times on Good Friday>>Highgate Village, North Road 2340 2355 Then 05 15 25 35 45 55 0455 0510 0525 0540 0555 0610 0625 0640 0655Parliament Hill Fields 2343 2359 every 10 09 19 29 39 49 59 0459 0513 0528 0543 0558 0613 0628 0643 0658Kentish Town Station 2347 0003 minutes 13 23 33 43 53 03 0503 0517 0532 0547 0602 0617 0632 0647 0702Camden Town Station, Camden Road 2352 0008 at 18 28 38 48 58 08 0508 0522 0537 0552 0607 0622 0637 0652 0707Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2356 0011 these 21 31 41 51 01 11 until 0511 0526 0541 0556 0611 0626 0641 0656 0711King's Cross Station, Euston Road 2359 0014 minutes 24 34 44 54 04 14 0514 0529 0544 0559 0614 0629 0644 0659 0714Islington, Angel (City Road) 0005 0018 past 28 38 48 58 08 18 0518 0534 0549 0604 0619 0634 0649 0704 0719Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0013 0024 the hour 34 44 54 04 14 24 0524 0541 0556 0611 0626 0641 0656 0711 0726Highgate Village, North Road 0710 0725 0740 0755 0810 0820 0830 0838 0846 0852 0859 0907 0915 0922 0928 0934 0940 0946Parliament Hill Fields 0713 0728 0743 0758 0813 0823 0833 0841 0849 0855 0902 0910 0918 0925 0931 0937 0943 0949Kentish Town Station 0717 0732 0747 0802 0817 0827 0837 0845 0853 0900 0908 0916 0924 0931 0937 0943 0949 0955Camden Town Station, Camden Road 0722 0737 0752 0807 0822 0832 0842 0850 0859 0907 0915 0923 0931 0938 0944 0950 0956 1002Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 0726 0741 0756 0811 0826 0836 0846 0854 0903 0911 0919 0927 0935 0942 0948 0954 1002 1009King's Cross Station, Euston Road 0729 0744 0759 0814 0829 0839 0849 0858 0908 0916 0924 0932 0940 0947 0953 1000 1008 1015Islington, Angel (City Road) 0734 0749 0804 0819 0834 0844 0854 0904 0914 0922 0930 0939 0947 0954 1002 1010 1018 1025Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0741 0756 0811 0826 0841 0851 0901 0911 0921 0930 0939 0948 0956 1004 1012 1020 1028 1035Highgate Village, North Road 0953 1000 1007 1014 1022 1029 1037 1044 1052 1059 1107 1114 1122 1129 1137 1144 1152 1159Parliament Hill Fields 0956 1003 1011 1018 1026 1033 1041 1048 1056 1103 1111 1118 1126 1133 1141 1148 1156 1203Kentish Town Station 1003 1010 1018 1025 1033 1040 1048 1055 1103 1110 1118 1125 1133 1140 1148 1155 1203 1210Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1010 1017 1025 1032 1040 1047 1055 1102 1110 1117 1125 1132 1140 1147 1155 1202 1210 1217Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1017 1024 1032 1039 1047 1054 1102 1109 1117 1124 1132 1139 1147 1154 1202 1209 1217 1224King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1023 1030 1038 1045 1053 1100 1108 1115 1123 1130 1138 1145 1153 1200 1208 1215 1223 1230Islington, Angel (City Road) 1033 1040 1048 1055 1103 1110 1118 1125 1133 1140 1148 1155 1203 1210 1218 1225 1233 1240Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1043 1050 1058 1105 1113 1120 1128 1135 1143 1150 1158 1205 1213 1220 1228 1235 1243 1250Highgate Village, North Road 1207 1214 1222 1229 1237 1244 1252 1259 1307 1314 1322 1329 1337 1344 1352 1359 1407 1414Parliament Hill Fields 1211 1218 1226 1233 1241 1248 1256 1303 1311 1318 1326 1333 1341 1348 1356 1403 1411 1418Kentish Town Station  1218 1225 1233 1240 1248 1255 1303 1310 1318 1325 1333 1340 1348 1355 1403 1410 1418 1425Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1225 1232 1240 1247 1255 1302 1310 1317 1325 1332 1340 1347 1355 1402 1410 1417 1425 1432Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1232 1239 1247 1254 1302 1309 1317 1324 1332 1339 1347 1354 1402 1409 1417 1424 1432 1439King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1238 1245 1253 1300 1308 1315 1323 1330 1338 1345 1353 1400 1408 1415 1423 1430 1438 1445Islington, Angel (City Road) 1248 1255 1303 1310 1318 1325 1333 1340 1348 1355 1403 1410 1418 1425 1433 1440 1448 1455Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1258 1305 1313 1320 1328 1335 1343 1350 1358 1405 1413 1420 1428 1435 1443 1450 1458 1505Highgate Village, North Road 1422 1429 1437 1444 1452 1459 1507 1514 1522 1529 1537 1544 1552 1559 1607 1614 1622 1629Parliament Hill Fields 1426 1433 1441 1448 1456 1503 1511 1518 1526 1533 1541 1548 1556 1603 1611 1618 1626 1633Kentish Town Station 1433 1440 1448 1455 1503 1510 1518 1525 1533 1540 1548 1555 1603 1610 1618 1625 1633 1640Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1440 1447 1455 1502 1510 1517 1525 1532 1540 1547 1555 1602 1610 1617 1625 1632 1640 1647Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1447 1454 1502 1509 1517 1524 1532 1539 1547 1554 1602 1609 1617 1624 1632 1639 1647 1654King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1453 1500 1508 1515 1523 1530 1538 1545 1553 1600 1608 1615 1623 1630 1638 1645 1653 1700Islington, Angel (City Road) 1503 1510 1518 1525 1533 1540 1548 1555 1603 1610 1618 1625 1633 1640 1648 1655 1703 1710Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1513 1520 1528 1535 1543 1550 1558 1605 1613 1620 1628 1635 1643 1650 1658 1705 1713 1720Highgate Village, North Road 1637 1645 1653 1702 1712 1722 1732 1742 1752 1804 1816 1828 1840 1852 1904 1916 1928 1940Parliament Hill Fields 1641 1649 1657 1706 1716 1726 1736 1746 1756 1808 1820 1832 1844 1856 1908 1920 1932 1943Kentish Town Station 1648 1656 1704 1713 1723 1733 1743 1753 1803 1815 1827 1839 1850 1902 1914 1926 1937 1948Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1655 1703 1711 1720 1730 1739 1749 1759 1809 1821 1833 1845 1856 1908 1920 1932 1942 1953Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1702 1710 1718 1727 1736 1745 1755 1805 1815 1827 1838 1850 1901 1913 1925 1936 1946 1957King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1708 1716 1724 1733 1742 1751 1801 1811 1821 1833 1843 1855 1906 1918 1930 1939 1949 2000Islington, Angel (City Road) 1718 1726 1734 1741 1749 1758 1808 1818 1828 1839 1849 1901 1912 1924 1935 1944 1954 2005Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1728 1736 1743 1750 1758 1807 1816 1826 1836 1847 1857 1909 1920 1932 1942 1951 2001 2012Highgate Village, North Road 1952 2004 2016 2028 2040 2052 2104 Then 16 28 40 52 04 2340 2355Parliament Hill Fields 1955 2007 2019 2031 2043 2055 2107 every 12 19 31 43 55 07 2343 2359Kentish Town Station 2000 2012 2024 2036 2048 2100 2111 minutes 23 35 47 59 11 2347 0003Camden Town Station, Camden Road 2005 2017 2029 2041 2053 2105 2116 at 28 40 52 04 16 2352 0008Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2009 2021 2033 2045 2057 2109 2120 these 32 44 56 08 20 until 2356 0011King's Cross Station, Euston Road 2012 2024 2036 2048 2100 2112 2123 minutes 35 47 59 11 23 2359 0014Islington, Angel (City Road) 2017 2029 2041 2053 2105 2117 2128 past 40 52 04 16 28 0004 0018Moorgate, Finsbury Square 2024 2036 2048 2100 2112 2124 2135 the hour 47 59 11 23 35 0011 0024[/FONT]*214 Saturdays and Good Fridays towards Highgate Village* Other direction http://www.londonbusroutes.net/times/214.htm#Mo_CMon Tue-Fri Sun

[FONT=Lucida Console,Lucida Sans Typewriter] <<These journeys may run to Tuesday to Friday times on Good Friday>>Moorgate, Finsbury Square 2334 2346 2358 0010 0022 0039 Then 49 59 09 19 29 39 0539 0555 0610 0625 0640Islington, Angel (City Road) 2342 2354 0006 0018 0030 0045 every 10 55 05 15 25 35 45 0545 0601 0616 0631 0646King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 2349 0001 0013 0025 0037 0050 minutes 00 10 20 30 40 50 0550 0607 0622 0637 0652Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2351 0003 0015 0027 0039 0052 at 02 12 22 32 42 52 0552 0609 0624 0639 0654Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 2357 0009 0021 0033 0045 0056 these 06 16 26 36 46 56 until 0556 0613 0628 0643 0658Kentish Town Station 0001 0013 0025 0037 0049 0100 minutes 10 20 30 40 50 00 0600 0617 0632 0647 0702Parliament Hill Fields 0005 0017 0029 0041 0053 0104 past 14 24 34 44 54 04 0604 0621 0636 0651 0706Highgate Village, North Road 0009 0021 0033 0045 0057 0108 the hour 18 28 38 48 58 08 0608 0625 0640 0655 0710Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0655 0710 0725 0740 0755 0810 0825 0840 0855 0905 0915 0925 0935 0945 0954 1004 1012 1020Islington, Angel (City Road) 0701 0716 0731 0746 0801 0816 0831 0846 0901 0912 0922 0932 0942 0952 1001 1011 1019 1027King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 0707 0722 0737 0752 0807 0822 0837 0853 0909 0920 0930 0940 0950 1000 1010 1020 1028 1036Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 0709 0724 0739 0754 0809 0824 0840 0856 0912 0924 0934 0944 0954 1004 1014 1024 1032 1040Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 0713 0728 0743 0758 0813 0828 0845 0901 0917 0932 0942 0952 1002 1012 1022 1032 1040 1048Kentish Town Station 0717 0732 0747 0802 0817 0832 0850 0907 0923 0938 0948 1000 1010 1020 1030 1040 1049 1057Parliament Hill Fields 0721 0736 0751 0806 0821 0837 0855 0912 0928 0943 0954 1006 1016 1026 1036 1046 1055 1103Highgate Village, North Road 0725 0740 0755 0810 0825 0841 0859 0916 0932 0947 0959 1011 1021 1031 1041 1051 1100 1109Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1028 1035 1043 1050 1058 1105 1113 1120 1128 1135 1143 1150 1158 1205 1213 1220 1228 1235Islington, Angel (City Road) 1035 1042 1050 1057 1105 1112 1120 1127 1135 1142 1150 1157 1205 1212 1220 1227 1235 1242King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1044 1051 1059 1106 1114 1121 1129 1136 1144 1151 1159 1206 1214 1221 1229 1236 1244 1251Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1048 1055 1103 1110 1118 1125 1133 1140 1148 1155 1203 1210 1218 1225 1233 1240 1248 1255Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1056 1103 1111 1118 1126 1133 1141 1148 1156 1203 1211 1218 1226 1233 1241 1248 1256 1303Kentish Town Station 1105 1112 1120 1127 1135 1142 1150 1157 1205 1212 1220 1227 1235 1242 1250 1257 1305 1312Parliament Hill Fields 1111 1118 1126 1133 1141 1148 1156 1203 1211 1218 1226 1233 1241 1248 1256 1303 1311 1318Highgate Village, North Road 1117 1124 1132 1139 1147 1154 1202 1209 1217 1224 1232 1239 1247 1254 1302 1309 1317 1324Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1243 1250 1258 1305 1313 1320 1328 1335 1343 1350 1358 1405 1413 1420 1428 1435 1443 1450Islington, Angel (City Road) 1250 1257 1305 1312 1320 1327 1335 1342 1350 1357 1405 1412 1420 1427 1435 1442 1450 1457King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1259 1306 1314 1321 1329 1336 1344 1351 1359 1406 1414 1421 1429 1436 1444 1451 1459 1506Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1303 1310 1318 1325 1333 1340 1348 1355 1403 1410 1418 1425 1433 1440 1448 1455 1503 1510Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1311 1318 1326 1333 1341 1348 1356 1403 1411 1418 1426 1433 1441 1448 1456 1503 1511 1518Kentish Town Station 1320 1327 1335 1342 1350 1357 1405 1412 1420 1427 1435 1442 1450 1457 1505 1512 1520 1527Parliament Hill Fields 1326 1333 1341 1348 1356 1403 1411 1418 1426 1433 1441 1448 1456 1503 1511 1518 1526 1533Highgate Village, North Road 1332 1339 1347 1354 1402 1409 1417 1424 1432 1439 1447 1454 1502 1509 1517 1524 1532 1539Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1458 1505 1513 1520 1528 1535 1543 1550 1558 1605 1613 1620 1628 1635 1643 1650 1658 1705Islington, Angel (City Road) 1505 1512 1520 1527 1535 1542 1550 1557 1605 1612 1620 1627 1635 1642 1650 1657 1705 1712King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1514 1521 1529 1536 1544 1551 1559 1606 1614 1621 1629 1636 1644 1651 1659 1706 1714 1721Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1518 1525 1533 1540 1548 1555 1603 1610 1618 1625 1633 1640 1648 1655 1703 1710 1718 1725Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1526 1533 1541 1548 1556 1603 1611 1618 1626 1633 1641 1648 1656 1703 1711 1718 1726 1733Kentish Town Station 1535 1542 1550 1557 1605 1612 1620 1627 1635 1642 1650 1657 1705 1712 1720 1727 1735 1742Parliament Hill Fields 1541 1548 1556 1603 1611 1618 1626 1633 1641 1648 1656 1703 1711 1718 1726 1733 1741 1748Highgate Village, North Road 1547 1554 1602 1609 1617 1624 1632 1639 1647 1654 1702 1709 1717 1724 1732 1739 1747 1754Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1713 1720 1728 1736 1746 1756 1806 1816 1826 1836 1848 1900 1912 1924 1936 1948 2000 2012Islington, Angel (City Road) 1720 1727 1735 1743 1753 1803 1812 1822 1832 1842 1854 1906 1918 1930 1942 1954 2006 2018King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1729 1736 1744 1752 1802 1812 1821 1831 1841 1851 1902 1914 1926 1938 1950 2002 2014 2026Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1733 1741 1749 1757 1806 1815 1824 1834 1844 1854 1905 1917 1929 1941 1953 2005 2017 2029Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1741 1749 1757 1805 1814 1822 1831 1841 1851 1901 1912 1924 1936 1947 1959 2011 2023 2035Kentish Town Station 1750 1758 1806 1814 1822 1830 1839 1849 1859 1909 1919 1931 1942 1953 2005 2017 2029 2041Parliament Hill Fields 1756 1804 1812 1820 1828 1836 1845 1855 1905 1915 1925 1935 1946 1957 2009 2021 2033 2045Highgate Village, North Road 1802 1810 1818 1826 1834 1842 1851 1901 1911 1921 1931 1941 1951 2001 2013 2025 2037 2049Moorgate, Finsbury Square 2024 2036 2048 2100 Then 12 24 36 48 00 2400Islington, Angel (City Road) 2030 2042 2054 2106 every 12 18 30 42 54 06 0006King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 2038 2050 2102 2113 minutes 25 37 49 01 13 0013Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2041 2053 2104 2115 at 27 39 51 03 15 0015Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 2047 2059 2110 2121 these 33 45 57 09 21 until 0021Kentish Town Station 2053 2105 2114 2125 minutes 37 49 01 13 25 0025Parliament Hill Fields 2057 2109 2118 2129 past 41 53 05 17 29 0029Highgate Village, North Road 2101 2113 2122 2133 the hour 45 57 09 21 33 0033[/FONT]*214 Sundays and Public Holidays *(except Christmas Day and Boxing Day) *towards Moorgate* Other direction Mon Tues-Thurs Fri Sat

[FONT=Lucida Console,Lucida Sans Typewriter] <<These journeys may run to Monday times on Public holidays>>Highgate Village, North Road 2340 2355 Then 05 15 25 35 45 55 0455 0510 0525 0540 0555 0610 0625 0640 0655Parliament Hill Fields 2343 2359 every 10 09 19 29 39 49 59 0459 0513 0528 0543 0558 0613 0628 0643 0658Kentish Town Station 2347 0003 minutes 13 23 33 43 53 03 0503 0517 0532 0547 0602 0617 0632 0647 0702Camden Town Station, Camden Road 2352 0008 at 18 28 38 48 58 08 0508 0522 0537 0552 0607 0622 0637 0652 0707Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2356 0011 these 21 31 41 51 01 11 until 0511 0526 0541 0556 0611 0626 0641 0656 0711King's Cross Station, Euston Road 2359 0014 minutes 24 34 44 54 04 14 0514 0529 0544 0559 0614 0629 0644 0659 0714Islington, Angel (City Road) 0005 0018 past 28 38 48 58 08 18 0518 0534 0549 0604 0619 0634 0649 0704 0719Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0013 0024 the hour 34 44 54 04 14 24 0524 0541 0556 0611 0626 0641 0656 0711 0726Highgate Village, North Road 0710 0725 0740 0755 0810 0825 0837 0849 0901 0912 0923 0934 0945 0956 1007 1018 1029 1040Parliament Hill Fields 0713 0728 0743 0758 0813 0828 0840 0852 0904 0915 0926 0937 0948 0959 1011 1022 1033 1044Kentish Town Station 0717 0732 0747 0802 0817 0832 0844 0856 0908 0919 0930 0941 0952 1004 1016 1027 1038 1050Camden Town Station, Camden Road 0722 0737 0752 0807 0822 0837 0849 0901 0913 0924 0935 0946 0957 1009 1021 1032 1044 1056Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 0726 0741 0756 0811 0826 0841 0853 0905 0917 0928 0940 0952 1003 1015 1027 1039 1051 1103King's Cross Station, Euston Road 0729 0744 0759 0814 0829 0845 0857 0909 0921 0934 0946 0958 1009 1021 1033 1045 1057 1109Islington, Angel (City Road) 0734 0749 0804 0819 0834 0850 0902 0914 0926 0939 0951 1003 1015 1027 1039 1051 1103 1115Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0741 0756 0811 0826 0841 0857 0909 0921 0933 0946 0958 1010 1022 1034 1046 1058 1110 1122Highgate Village, North Road 1052 Then 04 16 28 40 52 1740 1752 1804 1816 1828 1840 1852 1904 1916 1928Parliament Hill Fields 1056 every 12 08 20 32 44 56 1744 1756 1808 1820 1832 1844 1856 1908 1920 1932Kentish Town Station 1102 minutes 14 26 38 50 02 1750 1802 1814 1826 1837 1849 1901 1913 1925 1936Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1108 at 20 32 44 56 08 1756 1808 1820 1832 1842 1854 1906 1918 1930 1941Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1115 these 27 39 51 03 15 until 1803 1814 1826 1838 1848 1900 1911 1923 1934 1945King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1121 minutes 33 45 57 09 21 1809 1820 1832 1844 1854 1905 1916 1928 1937 1948Islington, Angel (City Road) 1127 past 39 51 03 15 27 1815 1826 1837 1849 1859 1910 1921 1933 1942 1953Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1134 the hour 46 58 10 22 34 1822 1833 1844 1856 1906 1917 1928 1940 1949 2000Highgate Village, North Road 1940 Then 52 04 16 28 40 2340 2355Parliament Hill Fields 1943 every 12 55 07 19 31 43 2343 2359Kentish Town Station 1947 minutes 59 11 23 35 47 2347 0003Camden Town Station, Camden Road 1952 at 04 16 28 40 52 2352 0008Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1956 these 08 20 32 44 56 until 2356 0011King's Cross Station, Euston Road 1959 minutes 11 23 35 47 59 2359 0014Islington, Angel (City Road) 2004 past 16 28 40 52 04 0004 0018Moorgate, Finsbury Square 2011 the hour 23 35 47 59 11 0011 0024[/FONT]*214 Sundays and Public Holidays *(except Christmas Day and Boxing Day) *towards Highgate Village* Other direction Mon Tues-Thurs Fri Sat

[FONT=Lucida Console,Lucida Sans Typewriter] <<These journeys may run to Monday times on Public holidays>>Moorgate, Finsbury Square 2336 2348 2400 0012 0024 0039 Then 49 59 09 19 29 39 0539 0555 0610 0625 0640Islington, Angel (City Road) 2342 2354 0006 0018 0030 0045 every 10 55 05 15 25 35 45 0545 0601 0616 0631 0646King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 2349 0001 0013 0025 0037 0050 minutes 00 10 20 30 40 50 0550 0607 0622 0637 0652Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 2351 0003 0015 0027 0039 0052 at 02 12 22 32 42 52 0552 0609 0624 0639 0654Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 2357 0009 0021 0033 0045 0056 these 06 16 26 36 46 56 until 0556 0613 0628 0643 0658Kentish Town Station 0001 0013 0025 0037 0049 0100 minutes 10 20 30 40 50 00 0600 0617 0632 0647 0702Parliament Hill Fields 0005 0017 0029 0041 0053 0104 past 14 24 34 44 54 04 0604 0621 0636 0651 0706Highgate Village, North Road 0009 0021 0033 0045 0057 0108 the hour 18 28 38 48 58 08 0608 0625 0640 0655 0710Moorgate, Finsbury Square 0655 0710 0725 0740 0755 0810 0825 0840 0855 0910 0922 0934 0945 0956 1006 1017 1027 1037Islington, Angel (City Road) 0701 0716 0731 0746 0801 0816 0831 0846 0901 0916 0928 0940 0951 1002 1012 1023 1033 1044King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 0707 0722 0737 0752 0807 0822 0837 0852 0907 0922 0934 0946 0958 1010 1020 1031 1041 1052Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 0709 0724 0739 0754 0809 0824 0839 0854 0909 0924 0936 0948 1000 1012 1022 1033 1044 1055Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 0713 0728 0743 0758 0813 0828 0844 0859 0914 0929 0942 0954 1007 1019 1030 1041 1052 1103Kentish Town Station 0717 0732 0747 0802 0817 0832 0848 0903 0918 0933 0946 0958 1012 1024 1036 1048 1059 1110Parliament Hill Fields 0721 0736 0751 0806 0821 0836 0852 0907 0922 0937 0951 1003 1017 1029 1042 1054 1105 1116Highgate Village, North Road 0725 0740 0755 0810 0825 0840 0856 0911 0926 0941 0955 1007 1021 1033 1046 1058 1109 1120Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1049 Then 01 13 25 37 49 1725 1737 1749 1801 1813 1825 1837 1849 1901 1912Islington, Angel (City Road) 1056 every 12 08 20 32 44 56 1732 1744 1756 1808 1820 1832 1844 1856 1908 1919King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1104 minutes 16 28 40 52 04 1740 1752 1804 1816 1828 1840 1852 1904 1916 1927Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1107 at 19 31 43 55 07 1743 1755 1807 1819 1831 1843 1855 1907 1919 1930Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1115 these 27 39 51 03 15 until 1751 1803 1814 1826 1838 1850 1902 1914 1926 1936Kentish Town Station 1122 minutes 34 46 58 10 22 1758 1810 1821 1833 1845 1857 1908 1920 1932 1941Parliament Hill Fields 1128 past 40 52 04 16 28 1804 1815 1826 1838 1850 1902 1913 1925 1936 1945Highgate Village, North Road 1132 the hour 44 56 08 20 32 1808 1819 1830 1842 1854 1906 1917 1929 1940 1949Moorgate, Finsbury Square 1924 1936 1948 2000 2012 2024 2036 2048 2100 Then 12 24 36 48 00 2400Islington, Angel (City Road) 1931 1942 1954 2006 2018 2030 2042 2054 2106 every 12 18 30 42 54 06 0006King's Cross Station, Pancras Road 1939 1950 2002 2014 2026 2038 2050 2102 2113 minutes 25 37 49 01 13 0013Pancras Road, St Pancras Old Church 1942 1953 2005 2017 2029 2041 2053 2104 2115 at 27 39 51 03 15 0015Camden Town Station, Kentish Town Road 1948 1959 2011 2023 2035 2047 2059 2110 2121 these 33 45 57 09 21 until 0021Kentish Town Station 1953 2004 2016 2028 2040 2052 2104 2114 2125 minutes 37 49 01 13 25 0025Parliament Hill Fields 1957 2008 2020 2032 2044 2056 2108 2118 2129 past 41 53 05 17 29 0029Highgate Village, North Road 2001 2012 2024 2036 2048 2100 2112 2122 2133 the hour 45 57 09 21 33 0033[/FONT]Note: On Boxing Day, the first journeys depart Highgate at 0510 and Moorgate at 0555, after which a Sunday service operates, although there may be some differences from the normal Sunday timetable. There is no service on Christmas Day.
Operated by Metroline for London Buses._Timetable introduced 11/09/12_
Route record*Highgate Village - Camden Town - Kings Cross - Islington - Moorgate *
*Highgate Village* _North Road_ - Southwood Lane - West Hill - *Parliament Hill Fields* - Highgate Road - *Kentish Town Station* - Kentish Town Road - Camden Street - Camden Road - *Camden Town Station* - Bayham Street - Crowndale Road (for *Mornington Crescent Station*) - Pancras Road - Midland Road - *St Pancras Station* - Euston Road - *Kings Cross Station* - Pentonville Road - *Islington (Angel Station)* - City Road - *Old Street Station* - City Road - *Moorgate* _Finsbury Square_
*Moorgate - Islington - Kings Cross - Camden Town - Highgate Village *
*Moorgate* _Finsbury Square_ - City Road - *Old Street Station* - City Road - *Islington (Angel Station)* - Pentonville Road - King's Cross Bridge - Gray's Inn Road - *Kings Cross Station* - Euston Road - *St Pancras Station* - Pancras Road - Crowndale Road - *Mornington Crescent Station* - Camden High Street - *Camden Town Station* - Kentish Town Road - *Kentish Town Station* - Highgate Road - *Parliament Hill Fields* - West Hill - *Highgate Village* _North Road_


----------



## watchma

Click me


----------



## Monocrom

watchma said:


> Click me


You're maybe one of a half dozen members on WUS I trust enough to click on something like that.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Do you love G-Shock? Want one?

Then lets High Five!









I hope that I managed to hypnotise you all into buying another G-Shock. Go ahead and do it, push that buy button do it now...:-d:-d:-d


----------



## GShockMe

Monocrom said:


> You're maybe one of a half dozen members on WUS I trust enough to click on something like that.


Well, is it safe to click?


----------



## JonL

219kph


----------



## starscream




----------



## Monocrom

GShockMe said:


> Well, is it safe to click?


I appreciate you trusting me ... Yes, yes it is.


----------



## watchma

GShockMe said:


> Well, is it safe to click?













GShockMe said:


> Well, is it safe to click?


You don't trust Monocrom's judgement is what you're saying ?


----------



## Toothbras

He's so hot right now.


----------



## MDPlatts

#224


----------



## MDPlatts

It can only be...


----------



## watchma




----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## starscream

he is wearing the Maharishi GA110









Upcoming Berzerk music video clip! he has the Maharishi on in the music video as well also has an Orange G on but I can't tell which one..


----------



## Crater

I have to try this soon... if anyone isn't as lazy as me, please post some photos if you try


----------



## kung-fusion

Crater said:


> I have to try this soon... if anyone isn't as lazy as me, please post some photos if you try


I will try it later... oh wait. I have the plastic and the camera but I am missing the woman


----------



## Sjors




----------



## Crater

kung-fusion said:


> I will try it later... oh wait. I have the plastic and the camera but I am missing the woman


Feel free to replace a woman with a g-shock of your choice :-d


----------



## azpops

Crater said:


> I have to try this soon... if anyone isn't as lazy as me, please post some photos if you try


I did, BUT I can't post the photo of the Gurl! If I did, Pops would get a "Perma Ban" fur sure!









Calvin


----------



## Sjors

Crater said:


> I have to try this soon... if anyone isn't as lazy as me, please post some photos if you try


Yep, tried it with my 100m Macro. It works nicely, also on Gs, but can't post it. It might reveal my new 50 Gs topic a bit too soon ;-)

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## raceclawt

Sjors said:


>


Bomboclaat!Sjors,these watches are very nice!


----------



## riffraff

Crater said:


> I have to try this soon... if anyone isn't as lazy as me, please post some photos if you try


Ha! I scoff at your silly plastic baggy!

Behold: Pentax weather-sealed lenses!


----------



## Cognac0113

237


----------



## Monocrom

A pair of .38s ... Sadly, can't post pics of those 2 .38s. Sorry.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Monocrom said:


> A pair of .38s ... Sadly, can't post pics of those 2 .38s. Sorry.


You need to take 39 steps for a cup of coffee and you need to finish it up before the G-Shockolitis train catches you...









Or else you are doomed...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Sjors

Since it's raining outside and I don't want to cycle in the rain, I made some pics. Here's my King taken with and without my little lunch bag...








Works also quite nice if you want to stress focus on something (like my KIng...)







And without the lunch bag.

Cheers,

Sjors


----------



## GShockMe

Crater said:


> I have to try this soon... if anyone isn't as lazy as me, please post some photos if you try


That's what J.J. Abrams used in his Star Trek movies.


----------



## starscream

EMINEM Berzerk Music Vid is out!! he is wearing 3 different G-Shock's.. his own collab, Maharishi, and i wasn't sure what the red one was.. G-Shock Australia told me its the Rising Red 6900..

anyways, the vid is on his youtube channel: Eminem - YouTube

It's explicit so I did not want to embed the video in here.

I didn't like the song 2 much at 1st but it's grown on me, I like it now.


----------



## showtime240

starscream1017 said:


> View attachment 1216626
> 
> 
> EMINEM Berzerk Music Vid is out!! he is wearing 3 different G-Shock's.. his own collab, Maharishi, and i wasn't sure what the red one was.. G-Shock Australia told me its the Rising Red 6900..
> 
> anyways, the vid is on his youtube channel: Eminem - YouTube
> 
> It's explicit so I did not want to embed the video in here.
> 
> I didn't like the song 2 much at 1st but it's grown on me, I like it now.
> 
> View attachment 1216648


I love it, reminds me of the old school Beastie Boys in the beginning.


----------



## Cognac0113

It looks like he is wearing another blue G in the video (at 3:22)! But I don't like this hit. Prefer his darker ones. =D


----------



## Cognac0113

*Handshakes.
Greetings.
High-fives.
Fist pumps.

Mother of all embarrassment.*


----------



## Monocrom

Always go for the handshake. I accidentally almost gave my doctor a fist pump because I had other stuff in my hands. He was cool about it though.


----------



## doc_aa

# 247 The End is Near...

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monocrom

doc_aa said:


> # 247 The End is Near...


She's like a Poor-man's Lady Gaga.


----------



## Toothbras

Monocrom said:


> She's like a Poor-man's Lady Gaga.


They both look more and more like dudes as time goes on....


----------



## Monocrom

True. But at least Gaga is likely near the end of her 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Wojo

How has this not been locked yet?!


----------



## Monocrom

Wojo said:


> How has this not been locked yet?!


Quiet down before the moderators hear you. It's literally the #1 topic on WUS. Why lock it?


----------



## doc_aa

Wojo said:


> How has this not been locked yet?!


Well, even the mods are participating in this thread... Its like "Anything Under The Sun" thread as long as you're not breaking any forum rules. This should be stickied... Lol !


----------



## riffraff

Monocrom said:


> True. But at least Gaga is likely near the end of her 15 minutes of fame.


*Sigh*

We can only hope.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Wojo said:


> How has this not been locked yet?!


Are you crazy? Lock this hospital down? This is the only thing we got keeping us G-Shockoholics sane!:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d

If we do not keep or G-Shockolitis in check we could end up doing this just to test out if our beloved G-Shocks would survive:









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Monocrom

That pic. is giving *me* vertigo.


----------



## riffraff




----------



## doc_aa

# 258 Lets see some Magic !:-d


----------



## GShockMe

Have you seen the buzz about the space frog that was launched together with the NASA LADEE Minotaur V rocket last Friday? NASA admitted that the frog is the real photo. There even goes to CNN. http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/12/tech/innovation/frog-and-rocket/index.html?hpt=hp_c4

But I know that is not the real picture. It was Photoshopped. This is the real one.










PS. There is a contest here. http://deadspin.com/photoshop-contest-rocket-frog-1302635263


----------



## Cognac0113




----------



## marcoszam

# 261
















Sunset of Saturday here; end of Shabbat and Yom Kippur


----------



## Cannonball




----------



## MDPlatts

Tom Mullica - Eating Cigarettes - Video


----------



## marcoszam

A particular watch reckon!










Couldn't find any other thread to post this funny pic sent by Mom and Dad.

M 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

This should be "The best useless thread of the year !" |>


----------



## Monocrom

lvt said:


> This should be "The best useless thread of the year !" |>


LOL !

I've seen more useless ones.


----------



## Crater

This thread is still alive, who would have thought :-d

Lets keep it going, all this pages of usefull material can't go to waste.


----------



## Monocrom

Crater said:


> This thread is still alive, who would have thought :-d
> 
> Lets keep it going, all this pages of usefull material can't go to waste.


Waste?? Ah ... Not sure if someone started a #2 topic. This is "1."

I guess we could discuss urine. ;-)


----------



## Macteabird

269 is divine!!!


----------



## lvt

Monocrom said:


> I guess we could discuss urine. ;-)


Or something stronger?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## a158w

#666 reserved guys :-d

this is a topic of hell!
I reserve this one


----------



## Cognac0113

woah alive once again.


----------



## CCCP




----------



## Crater

Nice Jasons, one of the black ones or grey are defenetly on my list |>

We haven't had a gif in this thread for a while, here is one:


----------



## Joakim Agren

Very important philosophical question...

Why do we call it urine when we should call it urout? After all we do want it to come out don't we?:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d

World are coming apart nothing makes sense anymore...









And no this thread is not useless. In what other thread would you learn something like this:









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Monocrom

Why do we drive on a parkway but park in a driveway?


----------



## Joakim Agren

Monocrom said:


> Why do we drive on a parkway but park in a driveway?


In Sweden we use a pretty stupid word for driveways too.. We call them garageuppfart, uppfart directly translated to english means up speed. I do not think it is such a good idea to up your speed while parking your car...









This is a guy who hit the gas pedal rather then his break pedal while driving up his driveway. I guess that is one way to park your car, it will for sure hide your car from any car thiefs I guess...:-d

But I guess some for car parkings, it might actually be a really good idea to gas the hell out of your car....









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## marcoszam

Fancy this is the perfect thread to bring up a quite transcendental question:

Which Came First, the Chicken or the Egg?










This is the most useful thread of all the useless threads there are, no objection to that whatsoever.

M 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Cognac0113




----------



## JR1

NBA 2013-14 season is on!










oh, #280 reporting for duty.


----------



## Cognac0113




----------



## marcoszam

Excuse me for keeping this thread alive, but I just love it... Is catharsis for me 

BTW, this is the back of my iPad -->










Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## JonL

"I'm going to give you a little advice. There's a force in the universe that makes things happen; 
all you have to do is get in touch with it. Stop thinking ... let things happen ... and be ... the ball."

-Ty Webb speaking to Danny Noonan in Caddyshack

:-d:-d



Cognac0113 said:


>


----------



## Rocat

JonL said:


> "I'm going to give you a little advice. There's a force in the universe that makes things happen;
> all you have to do is get in touch with it. Stop thinking ... let things happen ... and be ... the ball."
> 
> -Ty Webb speaking to Danny Noonan in Caddyshack
> 
> :-d:-d


I always make the sound effects Ty Webb did when hitting the golf ball, usually out loud!! lol


----------



## Joakim Agren

If you think picking the correct G-Shock for the day is a difficult shore. Then imagine this guy's difficulty, he have to pick out what face to wear!:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Monocrom

Let's face it, it's usually just best to grab the fake, smiling, one.


----------



## KillaSkill

#287


----------



## KillaSkill

I like that everyone just crashed this thread like vultures! I love F17.


----------



## Monocrom

KillaSkill said:


> I like that everyone just crashed this thread like vultures! I love F17.


Well ......... Everyone wants "*1*" :-!


----------



## Joakim Agren

Some G-Shocks will do this to you too...:rodekaart










Do you recognize yourself? casio should be ashamed for doing bad things to us like this...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Monocrom

Joakim Agren said:


> Some G-Shocks will do this to you too...:rodekaart


Cause you to not waste your money on designer jeans? :-d


----------



## Toothbras

marcoszam said:


> Excuse me for keeping this thread alive, but I just love it... Is catharsis for me
> 
> BTW, this is the back of my iPad -->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Marcos
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


Homer AND the Stig? You, sir, are obviously a man with great taste.


----------



## xevious




----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, I felt that way the first time I saw Owen Wilson too.


----------



## marcoszam

Toothbras said:


> Homer AND the Stig? You, sir, are obviously a man with great taste.


Thank you very much indeed, dear Sir!

...Some say he is a transformer, and that the P45 was actually him converted into a car. All we know is... He's called The Stig!










Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

"Unit 296 to base, go ahead."
"Be on the lookout for Quentin Tarantino. He escaped his cage again. He could be anywhere."
"10-4 on that."


----------



## starscream

no Halloween pics? you guys did not dress up as anything? or carve pumpkins etc??

I just watched this scary halloween bathroom prank vid: Video: How Would You React?: Halloween Bathroom Prank


----------



## xevious

^ That reminds me of this one: Brazilian Elevator Prank


----------



## Rocat

marcoszam said:


> Thank you very much indeed, dear Sir!
> 
> ...Some say he is a transformer, and that the P45 was actually him converted into a car. All we know is... He's called The Stig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


This is the funniest show on t.v. bar none. I wish it was my life, what Car Guy has not thought of it. Where else can you get paid to play with cars and be an Oaf on t.v. Nothing funnier than "Captain Slow" getting irate with his Co-Presenters when they slam into his car or open their car door against his car.


----------



## Rocat

xevious said:


> ^ That reminds me of this one: Brazilian Elevator Prank


Hilarious!


----------



## Toothbras

ah, shoot, I wanted to be #300!


----------



## marcoszam

Rocat said:


> This is the funniest show on t.v. bar none. I wish it was my life, what Car Guy has not thought of it. Where else can you get paid to play with cars and be an Oaf on t.v. Nothing funnier than "Captain Slow" getting irate with his Co-Presenters when they slam into his car or open their car door against his car.


I can't honestly think of a better job... Jezza, Cap. Slow and The Hamster are 3 of the luckiest Blokes "In the W OOO RLDDd".

I have a hard drive just to save all the Series, from 1 to 20, from the "new era" and some other specials.

One of my favorite is the Polar Special... How can I forget the Bumper Dumper... I saw that episode with Dad; we had to stop the video because we couldn't concentrate for LOL like crazy.

Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Is one guy lifting or the other one pouncing? Whatever the case, the ending can't be good.

:-d


----------



## xevious

Let's shift to something a little more palatable. ;-) 304...









In the fall of 1969, the Peugeot 304 was presented at the Paris Motor Show for the first time to the public. First, the Peugeot 304 was built exclusively as a four-door sedan. 1970 also came a 304 coupe and a convertible PEUGEOT 304 on the market. The design of the vehicle was penned by Pininfarina, the technology is largely based on the produced 1965-1976 PEUGEOT 204 The Peugeot 304 was powered initially by a 65-hp 1.3-liter gasoline engine, later also a 75 hp twin carburettor version was available. 1973 advanced to the Peugeot 304 model range with a stronger variant called motorized 304 S. Production of the Peugeot 304 coupes and convertibles ended in 1975.


----------



## KillaSkill

Something from this decade to sooth my soul. Nothing like a 2013 GT-R. This is the model from the upcoming Forza 5 for Xbox One, which I'll be picking up. Amazing.


----------



## watchmego3000

xevious said:


> View attachment 1269275
> 
> 
> Is one guy lifting or the other one pouncing? Whatever the case, the ending can't be good.
> 
> :-d


I don't know the first thing about Sumo, but there is no way a guy that size is going to be "pouncing" on anything. Except, maybe, his lunch.

What I can't figure out though - it looks like they're in somebody's living room?!


----------



## marcoszam

Excuses in advance for the shirtless pic of my Dad, but sometimes it gets so hot outside while doing gardening that he lies in his bed with full A/C to cool down... The only problem is Cosmo wants to do the same 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Mom just sent me this pic via Whatsapp LOL. Where else could I post it but in this thread :S

Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

Marcos, you're a hoot! :-d Better not tell your dad what you've done. ;-)



daschlag said:


> I don't know the first thing about Sumo, but there is no way a guy that size is going to be "pouncing" on anything. Except, maybe, his lunch. What I can't figure out though - it looks like they're in somebody's living room?!


They're remarkably strong, but yeah--based on the grip it's definitely a lifting kind of thing going on. Really weird, and unnerving, because of the location of the face plant. :-s

Anyway, for post #308, we have...


----------



## Cognac0113




----------



## marcoszam

xevious said:


> Marcos, you're a hoot! :-d Better not tell your dad what you've done. ;-


Oops, I think it is too late, I already sent a link to my post to all my relatives and Dad's friends...

@ Dad, don't get mad, please! Remember I'm your first son 

M 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

daschlag said:


> What I can't figure out though - it looks like they're in somebody's living room?!


Yup, underground Sumo match.


----------



## xevious

Since this sumo match won't go away...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









_"This is NOT SPARTA!!"_


----------



## Cognac0113

And since Mr.Spartan is in the hot seat...


----------



## starscream

LOL no clue who this guy is, but he is taking that old Baselworld pic, that is the *GW-9400-1 *in bad lighting and is telling people its a Purple Rangeman coming in March 2014!! hahahaha


----------



## marcoszam

For the sake of keeping this nonsense and yet helpful thread alive -->










M 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Monocrom 3:16 says ...

Enjoy this hobby, for Life is less fun without it.


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## Cognac0113

THIS. SHALL. NOT. DIE.


----------



## marcoszam

If in a hot place and your car's A/C is broken, the solution is easy!










Cheers!
Marcos 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

A better solution would be to wise up, give it up, and buy another vehicle. LOL !


----------



## Monocrom

3-2-1 ... "bang-bang."

(Heard this just today while watching what looked like a crappy promo for a Bonnie & Clyde documentary. Found this vid. on youtube starring Nancy Sinatra. Hope you guys enjoy this hauntingly beautiful song from a time when female singers had real talent instead of spending their time wearing retarded-looking outfits in a lame attempt to shock the Public.)


----------



## marcoszam

Marty Feldman... Reckon a crop of his face shall be my next avatar pic 










He's too an example of old time great talent. It is really sad that he died young, but he left a great legacy that can make one lol forever 

Cheers 2 Marty!
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoszam

Please, Mates, don't let it die  this thread always cheers me up!

Earlier looking for pics of the Batman TV Series with Adam West 4 the Batman limited edition thread, founded some worthy 2 show them here -->










This show was so eccentric and weird in its own way, and yet quite good... I rather have that TV stile back than nowadays rubbish reality shows.










POW - WOW - SPLASH - Cheers,
Marcos 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Colorado_Outdoorsman

1


----------



## starscream




----------



## marcoszam

Please, don't let this thread die 










Isn't this an awesome pic... If I ever get to have a bar (pub) which it is a dream of mine, a huge reproduction of this pic shall be somewhere in there very visible 

Cheers,
M 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

They were great friends.


----------



## nnbz

Number 9400.


----------



## Crater

There is no way anyone can write the correct number now :-d

Crazy little rabbit in the spirit of this thread |>


----------



## Joakim Agren

I can count to #330 so I must be the smartest guy in the galaxy!:-d









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## starscream

yeah, I know he is the enemy.. but.. 1st official look at Transformers 4 Optimus Prime:


----------



## marcoszam

I'm bored waiting to be attended by a Web programmer (job stuffs).










Sorry, but I have no other place to hang out while waiting.

M :S

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## KillaSkill

Top is Forza 4 vinyls I made compared to last night Forza 5 on the bottom I made. Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice, BEETLEJUICE!


----------



## Cognac0113




----------



## xevious




----------



## xevious




----------



## starscream

Mr. Ibe puts a magic spell on all G-Shock's before they leave the factory, that's why collecting them is so addictive! lol








and this one below is my "Come at me Timex/Suunto" meme:


----------



## gripmaster

*3 3 8 !!!!! AAAHHAAAAAHHAAAAAHAAAAAAHHH HHHHAAAAHAAHHAAH AHHHAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!*


----------



## xevious




----------



## Marrin

I cant believe this thread is still alive!! So cool

Sent using AMAZINGLY STUPID AND OVERLY COMPLICATED as well as SLOOOOW NEW Tapatalk, even though I paid for the old version, that worked perfectly!!! I want the old one back!!!


----------



## Cognac0113

R.I.P.


----------



## Sedi

Whaaaaat?! How sad - I was a big fan of the F&F movies (even though the last one sucked). Only 3 yrs older than me. Damn it. Reminds me of how quickly it can all be over :-(. R.I.P.


Cognac0113 said:


> R.I.P.
> 
> View attachment 1298422


----------



## Monocrom

Oh crap! I thought you guys were joking. 

There literally has been zero coverage on the news.


----------



## lvt

Monocrom said:


> Oh crap! I thought you guys were joking.
> 
> There literally has been zero coverage on the news.


We saw it on the TV today.

Sad news !


----------



## Cognac0113

And they've only filmed the next installment of F&F halfway. I have no idea how it's gonna pan out.


----------



## Cognac0113

Keep rollin' rollin' rollin'..C'mon!


----------



## starscream

anyone else going crazy wondering what the 2014 releases are, or is it just me?? really hope that catalog leaks soon..


----------



## Cognac0113

starscream1017 said:


> anyone else going crazy wondering what the 2014 releases are, or is it just me?? really hope that catalog leaks soon..


I wouldn't say I'm going crazy over it, but I'm definitely hoping to see more colorful and new Gs coming out! I believe if u are staying where I am staying, your collection will probably double the amount lol.


----------



## Rocat

I am looking forward to completely new models, if any. 

I would LOVE some new type of 5600.

Have a great day,


----------



## Cognac0113

It's actually due time the GD-100 line has some fresh blood. Of course Sjors highlighted a new LE but it's gonna be real hard for me to get. I'm talking about like a normal, standard release. Can't wait =)


----------



## Monocrom

Missed it by one post. Was gonna ask you guys if my monster could borrow Tree Fidy. While I'm here can I borrow one penny, for Tree Fidy Un. ;-)


----------



## starscream

Cognac0113 said:


> It's actually due time the GD-100 line has some fresh blood. Of course Sjors highlighted a new LE but it's gonna be real hard for me to get. I'm talking about like a normal, standard release. Can't wait =)


yeah, they need to put out more GD100's or like an upgraded version of it, GD120 or something.. would like to see the GD350 in more colours as well. would really love an Orange and Black Rangeman or a men in dark purple one.


----------



## Joakim Agren

If there is anything that is number one it is this wonderful community and guess what?

We all live on this fantastic little thing in the fantastic universe:






HD full screen view is recommended! Simply amazing and comet Lovejoy that can still be seen with a pair of binos is also amazing. Every person who ever lived, lived on that blue marble. Mind boggling...:rodekaart


----------



## starscream

I am soooo excited for this movie!!!

also, you guys see that Godzilla trailer??






I was like whoa! Godzilla looks badass!! but then I saw Heisenberg is in this movie! who is a million times more badass! 








you just know he is going to kill Godzilla with his bare hands.


----------



## Monocrom

Keep #1 at #1. (Or at least 355.) :-!


----------



## Shocker

Why is this thread still unlocked?


----------



## Monocrom

Who's going to lock the #1 topic on WUS?

Also, #1 with a bullet in this post. ;-)


----------



## Shocker

Just seems off topic, no real substance or structure. Maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Monocrom

Shocker said:


> Just seems off topic, no real substance or structure. Maybe I'm missing something?


It's like riding around in a Harley Davidson before the brand sold out and started catering to the yuppie crowd. It can't be explained. You either enjoy it and get it, or not. Just how it is with some things.


----------



## starscream

Shocker said:


> Just seems off topic, no real substance or structure. Maybe I'm missing something?


it gives us somewhere to talk about other stuff, other than G's.. like 1 giant off topic thread. it's better to have 1 thread, than to derail other threads with off topic posts.. plus it kinda became fun having it around.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Shocker said:


> Just seems off topic, no real substance or structure. Maybe I'm missing something?











:-d:-d:-d

No way this awesome thread should be locked, we sick G-Shockoholics needs it to help us handle the pressure on our wallets and brains caused by Casio constantly providing us with new choices of drugs!:rodekaart









Blowing out steam...:rodekaart:-d









I guess we are basketcases then!:-d









Yes Shocker rurn off sorry turn off the valve to release our pressure...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Shocker

Thanks.. I guess I need to check in more often. My wallet is suffering as well. Cheers


----------



## Cognac0113

Transformers 4....I can't wait.


----------



## starscream

Cognac0113 said:


> Transformers 4....I can't wait.


Lol I actually know the guy who made this pic! from the Michael Bay forum! it's fan made.

2014 is looking like it's going to be the best year for movies for me EVER!

Lego Movie, Robocop, Need for Speed, Spider Man 2, Godzilla, X-Men, Transformers 4, Dawn of the Apes, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!! to name a few..


----------



## Cognac0113

starscream1017 said:


> Lol I actually know the guy who made this pic! from the Michael Bay forum! it's fan made.
> 
> 2014 is looking like it's going to be the best year for movies for me EVER!
> 
> Lego Movie, Robocop, Need for Speed, Spider Man 2, Godzilla, X-Men, Transformers 4, Dawn of the Apes, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles!! to name a few..


haha, I just took off Google search. it's awesome btw!

And they coming out with a new TMNT????? Holy......SMOKE!!!


----------



## starscream

Cognac0113 said:


> haha, I just took off Google search. it's awesome btw!
> 
> And they coming out with a new TMNT????? Holy......SMOKE!!!


yup! Bay is producing it.. Megan Fox is April O'Neil.. still no trailer or poster out and we don't know what the turtles will look like.. but you can enjoy these for now:


----------



## lvt

Can't believe this thread is still alive, I think I should make a test posting to be sure


----------



## Monocrom

lvt said:


> Can't believe this thread is still alive, I think I should make a test posting to be sure


Your test post failed. Try again. :-d


----------



## lvt

Monocrom said:


> Your test post failed. Try again. :-d


Done.


----------



## GShockMe

Oh.. Godzilla is under my radar. Can't wait to see it. Hopefully no clown plot likes the 1998 Hollywood version.


----------



## starscream




----------



## Joakim Agren

starscream1017 said:


>


I never liked the original movies nor the 2001 remake. But this one intrigues me, seems interesting so maybe I will like this one!

I think that the Bape brand with their Ape shall never kill ape slogan was the result of these movies.


----------



## starscream

Joakim Agren said:


> I never liked the original movies nor the 2001 remake. But this one intrigues me, seems interesting so maybe I will like this one!
> 
> I think that the Bape brand with their Ape shall never kill ape slogan was the result of these movies.


did you watch Rise of the Planet of the Apes? came out in 2011.. this movie is a sequel to that.. watch that one 1st! I loved it.


----------



## Cognac0113

It's nearing the time of the year again...


----------



## Buzzbait

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Crater

:-d:-d @ Buzzbait, true very true


----------



## starscream

well I agree with him.. but is that really called a Nipple Holder???? :-d


----------



## Joakim Agren

starscream1017 said:


> well I agree with him.. but is that really called a Nipple Holder???? :-d


Nipple holder? nah they are called a strap keeper wedge! but nipple holder sounds funnier!:-d


----------



## Eman07

#379

time skip from 2006 to 2013..


----------



## Crater

Joakim Agren said:


> Nipple holder? nah they are called a strap keeper wedge! but nipple holder sounds funnier!:-d


:-d lol, I laughed quite a bit when I heard him

Is this funny guy member here?


----------



## starscream

Crater said:


> :-d lol, I laughed quite a bit when I heard him
> 
> Is this funny guy member here?


nope, he is a pretty good guy tho, got a massive collection as well! he was the 1st to make the news about the Purple Rangeman public. His vid had the wrong rangeman in the pic, but he was pretty confident that it will be out around March 2014.


----------



## Crater

starscream1017 said:


> nope, he is a pretty good guy tho, got a massive collection as well! he was the 1st to make the news about the Purple Rangeman public. His vid had the wrong rangeman in the pic, but he was pretty confident that it will be out around March 2014.


Yes, I remember that now. That video was the reason I subscribed to him back then...

The Rangeman photo he had was just black one and the photo had weird white balance, making it look purple 

People are saying purple Rangeman is coming, it's just that his rumors had nothing to do with it lol :-d

Still, he has some nice videos and great collection, I'm glad I found it. Probably you posted it and I subscribed to him |>


----------



## xevious




----------



## Joakim Agren

Just read in the swedish popular science magazine Illustrerad Vetenskap (Illustrated Science) that american (who else:-d ) scientists found out that women who went shopping in stiletto heels shopped less especially less expensive stuff compared to women wearing flats. Apparently the need to balance yourself makes you more sane and thoughtful.

So with these new findings perhaps that is the solution to all our problems with regards to our G-Shockoholim. We should all start wearing stiletto heels, and our need for expensive G's will end...:rodekaart:-d









But then again there is some really cool ones like:









And these









Might inspire dumb ideas like color matching with my G-Shock...

And these might inspire the spending of BIG cash...

















So we are screwed either way...o|:-d:-d:-d

Oh look they even make special ones for gripmaster...

















:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## starscream

@Joakim lol bro, your posts with your pics and meme's always make me laugh and bring a smile to my face! haha entertaining stuff!


----------



## Monocrom

No thanks. I already get hit on by gay men.


----------



## starscream

So Scary! am praying hard!! hope they go easy on me..









usually it stays there for like a week, would be amazing if it cleared tomorrow and I got it on Christmas Day!


----------



## Crater

starscream1017 said:


> So Scary! am praying hard!! hope they go easy on me..
> 
> View attachment 1321509
> 
> 
> usually it stays there for like a week, would be amazing if it cleared tomorrow and I got it on Christmas Day!


How is the situation over there with VAT and customs fee, do you usually have to pay when you import stuff?

Here anything over 150 € gets hit with 20 % VAT... that is if customs open the package and check the price. There is usually 80 % chance they will do it


----------



## Buzzbait

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yankeexpress

Wyoming


----------



## starscream

Crater said:


> How is the situation over there with VAT and customs fee, do you usually have to pay when you import stuff?
> 
> Here anything over 150 € gets hit with 20 % VAT... that is if customs open the package and check the price. There is usually 80 % chance they will do it


here it depends on the type of shipping you choose, certain methods always attract customs. Also the type of packaging used. Am not sure of the exact percentage of tax they take.. ordered 2 watches from Rakuten so far, 1st time got hit with customs, 2nd time I dodged it. It depends on the person inspecting the goods I guess. I don't shop on ebay or anything.. mostly shop on Amazon, those guys take an "import deposit" so they pay customs on your behalf and if there is no customs they refund you back that amount. It's not as bad here as UK, South America or other places like that when it comes to customs fees.


----------



## Buzzbait

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## greg1491

Why is it that just enough stuff happens everyday to fill every page in the newspaper?


----------



## Monocrom

greg1491 said:


> Why is it that just enough stuff happens everyday to fill every page in the newspaper?


It doesn't. Newspapers keep fluff piece, filler, stories in storage that aren't time-sensitive. Slow news day?... They pull one, even two of those articles out of storage and print them.


----------



## Ben_R

I didn't mean to post here my bad


----------



## Monocrom

Ben_R said:


> I didn't mean to post here my bad


It's practically Christmas, so you're forgiven.


----------



## Cognac0113




----------



## Buzzbait

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Buzzbait

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## xevious

"Make it 400!!!"


----------



## Fer Guzman

starscream1017 said:


> here it depends on the type of shipping you choose, certain methods always attract customs. Also the type of packaging used. Am not sure of the exact percentage of tax they take.. ordered 2 watches from Rakuten so far, 1st time got hit with customs, 2nd time I dodged it. It depends on the person inspecting the goods I guess. I don't shop on ebay or anything.. mostly shop on Amazon, those guys take an "import deposit" so they pay customs on your behalf and if there is no customs they refund you back that amount. It's not as bad here as UK, South America or other places like that when it comes to customs fees.


I believe that Watches made in Japan, not shipped from, it has to be made in Japan, and being imported into the US have no duty. Anything worth less that 200 also has no import fee. But other things, can have an import fee, it depends on type of goods and country of manufacture. I just got hit with 17+% on a headporter nylon backpack.


----------



## Joakim Agren

In Sweden only goods valued below 300 SEK or about $45 are generally slipped through without any added fees. But that is only an unofficial policy, sometimes you get stung even on those low amounts. The general rule is that you have to pay sales tax/VAT of 25% on both the goods and the shipping fee you paid and on top of that you also pay a 100 SEK or about $17 spedition fee. There is no customs to pay for goods below 1300 SEK or about $200(watches shipped from the US above that value have a maximum custom of only $1.25 regardless of value even a Rolex, so that is very low if we compare for instance clothes and shoes that on top of 25% sales tax also have a extra custom penalty fee of 12.5% added to them) so for instance if you import a $100 watch and paid $35 shipping from the US here in Sweden expect to pay $33.75 in VAT and another $17 on top of that for the expedition fee, so a total of $50.75 or a little more than 50% in extra fees in relation to the cost of the watch. If it were $100 in shoes the total in customs costs would have been about $71. So we have very high taxes here in Sweden.:rodekaart:-(


----------



## Cognac0113

She sells seashells on the seashore. The shells she sells are seashore shells.


----------



## Monocrom

*ERROR 404*

*Uh-Oh ....*


----------



## yankeexpress

Told to me by a Dutch sea pilot:

What is the difference between European Heaven and European Hell?

In European Heaven...the Germans build the cars....the French do the cooking....the Italians are the Lovers....the British are the Police....and the Swiss run the Government.

In European Hell....the French build the cars...the British do the cooking....the Germans are the Police....the Swiss are the Lovers....and the Italians run the Government.


----------



## xevious

^ LOL!

Well, regarding French cars, they do make some nice ones. Citroen has churned out a few beauties over the years. But this is post 406, so it belongs to the iconic Peugeot 406.


----------



## yankeexpress

Euro Hybrid


----------



## xevious

Whoa... thought that this was photoshopped, but someone actually made a 911 DS!


----------



## Rocat

yankeexpress said:


> Euro Hybrid


World's first Panamera


----------



## Monocrom

Formula 409

Watch out for the Raptor Men...


----------



## Monocrom

Damn..... Missed it by 3 minutes. Oh well, I'm leaving it up there. Enjoy anyway! :-d


----------



## Joakim Agren

There could only be 1 on such a special Starscream day:






Salute the Eminem piece and Starscream on such a special arrival day as today...:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Buzzbait

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

Buzzbait said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Except it does... but not the clock time, the clock time is just a way to make sense out of this world and existence...:-d

Without time we would not have space, movement and expansion require time so no time no space.:-d Time= Acceleration Time= Gravity... Gravity, speed and time are the same thing...


----------



## yankeexpress

"Time waits for no one, and it won't wait for me " --Mick Jagger


----------



## Rocat

Joakim Agren said:


> There could only be 1 on such a special Starscream day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salute the Eminem piece and Starscream on such a special arrival day as today...:-!:-!:-!
> 
> View attachment 1326489
> 
> 
> View attachment 1326491
> 
> 
> View attachment 1326492
> 
> 
> View attachment 1326494


LUCKY SEAL!


----------



## Monocrom

Rocat said:


> LUCKY SEAL!


Looks like he went clubbing rather than the other way around. :-d


----------



## rogerlike

Joakim Agren said:


> Gravity, speed and time are the same thing...


A little mixed up, but I think you're trying to say that time is intrinsic to the concept of change.

There is now experimental evidence that time is an emergent quantum phenomenon. Nice experiment...
https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/d5d3dc850933

Whereas, space and gravity may be just a big illusion...
Simulations back up theory that Universe is a hologram : Nature News & Comment


----------



## Joakim Agren

rogerlike said:


> A little mixed up, but I think you're trying to say that time is intrinsic to the concept of change.
> 
> There is now experimental evidence that time is an emergent quantum phenomenon. Nice experiment...
> https://medium.com/the-physics-arxiv-blog/d5d3dc850933
> 
> Whereas, space and gravity may be just a big illusion...
> Simulations back up theory that Universe is a hologram : Nature News & Comment


Truly mind boggling thoughts. I find those concepts beyond my comprehension atm. I once heard a Professor tell me that Quantum Theory Physicists and string theory mathematicians have a tendency to speak to the public as if they had a deep profound understanding for their field. But he say they are all bluffing, all they truly understand is that the mathematics seems to make sense but the truth is that regardless how smart you are. It is impossible to understand many of these concepts with our 4 dimensional thinking. And this is a huge problem as it might relegate Science into a form of religion and that is a very dangerous thing.

Now to something much more easy to grasp:









These very smart guys might solve the M theory and win a Nobel Prize . But statistical probability speaks against that with near 100% probability. But who knows maybe aliens spiced their beers with some super smart drug making them smarter than Einstein. But once again probability speaks against that with near 100%. Perhaps we can conclude that these guys just want to see if they are tougher than a G-Shock!:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d

In the division of smart future gadgets. This inverse micro wave gadget might make a revolution in our future lives:






V-Tex technology, cool stuff...


----------



## rogerlike

Joakim Agren said:


> But he say they are all bluffing


I'll cut short the epistemology, but I consider that we can only understand anything through modelling: some is intuitive, whereas some requires esoteric mathematics. All has its limits. Quantum Mechanics is especially counter-intuitive.

I think a quote by the venerable Richard Feynman is required at this point!

"The difficulty really is psychological and exists in the perpetual torment that results from your saying to yourself, "But how can it be like that?" which is a reflection of uncontrolled but utterly vain desire to see it in terms of something familiar. I will not describe it in terms of an analogy with something familiar; I will simply describe it. There was a time when the newspapers said that only twelve men understood the theory of relativity. I do not believe there ever was such a time. There might have been a time when only one man did, because he was the only guy who caught on, before he wrote his paper. But after people read the paper a lot of people understood the theory of relativity in some way or other, certainly more than twelve. On the other hand, I think I can safely say that nobody understands quantum mechanics. So do not take the lecture too seriously, feeling that you really have to understand in terms of some model what I am going to describe, but just relax and enjoy it. I am going to tell you what nature behaves like. If you will simply admit that maybe she does behave like this, you will find her a delightful, entrancing thing. Do not keep saying to yourself, if you can possible avoid it, "But how can it be like that?" because you will get 'down the drain', into a blind alley from which nobody has escaped. Nobody knows how it can be like that."
*Richard P. Feynman, The Messenger Lectures, 1964, MIT
*
http://bouman.chem.georgetown.edu/general/feynman.html


----------



## MandoBear

Very timely - I'm just reading "But Surely You're Joking Mr Feynman" it's an excellent read.


----------



## Crater

The most epic of threads still lives!!... I'm very proud 

Number 422 here

And continuing this thread topic, I'm posting a very usefull Weight loss helping tool |>

Eat your every meal with this handy cutlery and you will see results in your weight very quickly...


----------



## Durp13579

#423 here. I can still eat doughnuts, pizza, bacon, hamburgers, etc.. All I can't eat is salad! Perfect!


----------



## Monocrom

424... Good, coming AND going. b-)


----------



## xevious

rogerlike said:


> I'll cut short the epistemology, but I consider that we can only understand anything through modelling: some is intuitive, whereas some requires esoteric mathematics. All has its limits. Quantum Mechanics is especially counter-intuitive.
> 
> I think a quote by the venerable Richard Feynman is required at this point!
> 
> "The difficulty really is psychological and exists in the perpetual torment that results from your saying to yourself, "But how can it be like that?" which is a reflection of uncontrolled but utterly vain desire to see it in terms of something familiar. I will not describe it in terms of an analogy with something familiar; I will simply describe it. There was a time when the newspapers said that only twelve men understood the theory of relativity. I do not believe there ever was such a time. There might have been a time when only one man did, because he was the only guy who caught on, before he wrote his paper. But after people read the paper a lot of people understood the theory of relativity in some way or other, certainly more than twelve. On the other hand, I think I can safely say that nobody understands quantum mechanics. So do not take the lecture too seriously, feeling that you really have to understand in terms of some model what I am going to describe, but just relax and enjoy it. I am going to tell you what nature behaves like. If you will simply admit that maybe she does behave like this, you will find her a delightful, entrancing thing. Do not keep saying to yourself, if you can possible avoid it, "But how can it be like that?" because you will get 'down the drain', into a blind alley from which nobody has escaped. Nobody knows how it can be like that."
> *Richard P. Feynman, The Messenger Lectures, 1964, MIT
> *
> http://bouman.chem.georgetown.edu/general/feynman.html


Aptly put, Mr. Feynman. I'd forgotten about this quote. It is superb. Thanks for posting it, *rogerlike*. :-!

The human mind is one of the most amazing things in our midst. The ability to abstractly conceptualize things we cannot readily see, is unique. But we are constrained by our environment, which is strictly 4 dimensional to our senses. Thus everything we use to measure characteristics is limited by those dimensions. In order to go beyond that, we must be able to extrapolate the information and create a different model in our heads. But if our language is limited to explain that, how can it be conveyed? Only very few people have the mental models that can facilitate some understanding... but still not complete, as Feynman points out.

We may find that in order to make the next evolutionary leap, we will need to purposefully augment our brain power with artificial computing. Our biological minds are just too deeply designed to work in our living environment.


----------



## GShockMe

avr3 said:


> .


BTW, after all these #426 replies, has avr3 ever came back to explain what are 1 and . for?


----------



## Monocrom

GShockMe said:


> BTW, after all these #426 replies, has avr3 ever came back to explain what are 1 and . for?


Screw it! We hijacked his topic and made it our own!! :-d


----------



## Toothbras

429

Bam!!! Just threw a wrench in the machine!!


----------



## Monocrom

Toothbras said:


> 429
> 
> Bam!!! Just threw a wrench in the machine!!


Threw it in the wrong machine. #429 is mine. Ha ha!


----------



## Monocrom

And just to be greedy... I'm taking #430 too! b-)


----------



## Buzzbait

Sorry guys. There's too much G-Shock talk in this thread. I'm going to have move this over to the G-Shock forum. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater

Buzzbait said:


> Sorry guys. There's too much G-Shock talk in this thread. I'm going to have move this over to the G-Shock forum.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Ok


----------



## Cognac0113

Buzzbait said:


> Sorry guys. There's too much G-Shock talk in this thread. I'm going to have move this over to the G-Shock forum.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

Now that is a happy dog!



Crater said:


> Ok
> 
> View attachment 1337967


----------



## Joakim Agren

Of course this one is still alive it only takes napps but never dies. Kind of like Jason ya know...









Yes only ONE. If you are not in this thread you are doomed...:rodekaart


----------



## starscream

Joakim Agren said:


> Of course this one is still alive it only takes napps but never dies. Kind of like Jason ya know...
> 
> View attachment 1338405
> 
> 
> Yes only ONE. If you are not in this thread you are doomed...:rodekaart


speaking of Jason.. I saw this design from RIPT Apparel a few days ago, they were asking ppl if they should print it.. I really hope they do! would love to pick it up!


----------



## Joakim Agren

starscream said:


> speaking of Jason.. I saw this design from RIPT Apparel a few days ago, they were asking ppl if they should print it.. I really hope they do! would love to pick it up!











:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Cognac0113

More thumbs for you man, starscream. More thumbs.


----------



## xevious

439?


----------



## xevious

Dodge Charger RT-440! :-!


----------



## starscream

Joakim Agren said:


> View attachment 1338438
> 
> 
> :-d:-d:-d





Cognac0113 said:


> More thumbs for you man, starscream. More thumbs.
> 
> View attachment 1338791


hahaha, you guys are 2 funny! love the pics, saved them both.. that look on Rambo's face is priceless!


----------



## starscream

Casio USA FAIL.. lol









I wrote: "here Casio USA take this L.. that's a Riseman NOT a Rangeman. lol" wonder if they will block me now.. G-Shock USA blocked me from posting on their wall, because I wrote about all the watch reveals on their page right before their Shock the World live stream.. haha


----------



## Cognac0113

starscream said:


> Casio USA FAIL.. lol
> 
> View attachment 1345540
> 
> 
> I wrote: "here Casio USA take this L.. that's a Riseman NOT a Rangeman. lol" wonder if they will block me now.. G-Shock USA blocked me from posting on their wall, because I wrote about all the watch reveals on their page right before their Shock the World live stream.. haha


LMAO. EPIC FAIL. They should be ashamed of this; whoever is sitting behind the screen creating this poster. Seriously if you can't tell a rangeman from a riseman, you shouldn't be working for Casio dishing out epic fail posters like this. I mean, if you mixed up like 5000 and 5030, or being very lenient, 9000 and 9300; ok, I can still understand. But Riseman and Rangeman? Lol you're asking for it man...lol


----------



## Cognac0113

Oh yeah, not forgetting, the poster-creator deserves a Chun Li kick.


----------



## rogerlike

Cognac0113 said:


> Oh yeah, not forgetting, the poster-creator deserves a Chun Li kick.


Hot!


----------



## starscream

Cognac0113 said:


> Oh yeah, not forgetting, the poster-creator deserves a Chun Li kick.


go to youtube and search for "Chun-li is jealous" from Parodiepub.fr damn funny vids! wasn't sure if it would be okay to post those here so didn't..


----------



## Crater

Great way to guard something. Replace the little girl with your watch box and there is no thief in the world to stole them


----------



## Crater

''Hmm, that cookie looks really good... should I take it from the kid? He won't care, right?''


----------



## Cognac0113

Crater said:


> ''Hmm, that cookie looks really good... should I take it from the kid? He won't care, right?''


Death stare at cookie.


----------



## James142

Cognac0113 said:


> Death stare at cookie.


----------



## James142




----------



## James142

starscream said:


> go to youtube and search for "Chun-li is jealous" from Parodiepub.fr damn funny vids! wasn't sure if it would be okay to post those here so didn't..


OMG those are hilarious! :-!


----------



## Maine




----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## Cognac0113

Ah, ah, ah, ah, staying alive, staying alive! Thread staying aliveeeeee!


----------



## Crater

This photo is too good not to share it, even if it's not g-shock :-d:-d:-d


----------



## James142

Crater said:


>


He must really like that watch!


----------



## Buzzbait




----------



## Crater

Lets continue the dog theme


----------



## Toothbras

A few of my favorites....


----------



## Cognac0113




----------



## Buzzbait




----------



## Cognac0113




----------



## Cognac0113




----------



## Crater

Something creepy about this photo, isn't it?


----------



## Cognac0113

Ladies and Gentlemen, these are the results of typing your names, exactly as it is spelled with all hyphenations intact (if there is), into Google and getting the very first picture result of it under picture seach:

*Starscream* (I was hoping is was the 80s version lol):









*Rogerlike *(the hell is this and what has this got to do with rogerlike LOL):










*Crater* (well, what else you expect right..?):










*James142*:









*Buzzbait*:









*Rocat:*












Joakim Agren:









*
Xevious:*








*

Toothbras:
*








*

Yankeexpress:
*








*

lvt:
*








*

LUW:
*








*

Deepsea_dweller:
*








*

Chrisek:
*








*

Sjors:
*








*

*


----------



## Crater

lol :-d Few of them make sense, the rest not so much...

*Cognac0113:* Quite fitting  Not direct connection, but makes sense


----------



## starscream

Cognac0113 said:


>


ah the Jeremy Scott stuff, would you wear it??

I like how some of his stuff looks, like the camo bear shoes.. but don't think I have the courage to wear it..

I would wear these but without the wings:


----------



## starscream

Cognac0113 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, these are the results of typing your names, exactly as it is spelled with all hyphenations intact (if there is), into Google and getting the very first picture result of it under picture seach:
> 
> *Starscream* (I was hoping is was the 80s version lol):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *


Awesome post!! that was fun. I added G-Shock in front of our names and searched, then the results were more accurate but not as funny.


----------



## starscream

saw this on Instagram, cool pic from Mike835:


----------



## Buzzbait

Cognac0113 said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, these are the results of typing your names, exactly as it is spelled with all hyphenations intact (if there is), into Google and getting the very first picture result of it under picture seach:
> *Sjors:
> *


Wow!!! I never knew that Sjors was such a hottie!!!! :-d :-d :-d


----------



## xevious

Yowza! That's Sanne Langelaar, a Dutch actress. She played a role with the name "Sjors Langeveld". Given how hot she is, it's no wonder why she came up first. ;-) Incidentally, our Sjors comes in at the 7th photo. :-!

Sanne was born in 1984. Wow... I could marry her! :think:


----------



## xevious

Blanka knockouts. MUST see @ 0:55 for absolute worst embarrassment ever.


----------



## Sengyoku

xevious said:


> Blanka knockouts. MUST see @ 0:55 for absolute worst embarrassment ever.


ROFLOL! That's some great comical editing there with our Blanka...brings back some fond memories of being lazy in the office and playing Street fighter with colleagues, when I used to do some Blanka trolling myself


----------



## Cognac0113

starscream said:


> ah the Jeremy Scott stuff, would you wear it??
> 
> I like how some of his stuff looks, like the camo bear shoes.. but don't think I have the courage to wear it..
> 
> I would wear these but without the wings:
> 
> View attachment 1363111


Definitely would wear it. It would look great with a nice cap, a nice T-shirt, and some nice jeans or berms. But to buy it..? No way. This pair is suicidal to don. It's colourful, bright, and fabric. lol. I don't wanna be looking over each and every of my step. That's just crazy.


----------



## Sedi

Great - this is what I get when I google my forum name :-d :








c) sedi.ca

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Kronos

Given my forum name's roots in Greek mythology, I guess images like this are not too surprising.


----------



## Buzzbait

The holy grail of fortune cookies


----------



## Rocat

Buzzbait said:


> The holy grail of fortune cookies


If that applies to Sanne Langelaar, then I will buy that fortune off of you for a reasonable amount of money. lol


----------



## xevious

Ah, the old Volvo *480*ES. The modern revision of the old P1800ES.










They never brought it to the USA. I was bummed. I really wanted to own one... until I heard about the miserable repair record. :roll:


----------



## Crater

xevious said:


> Ah, the old Volvo *480*ES. The modern revision of the old P1800ES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They never brought it to the USA. I was bummed. I really wanted to own one... until I heard about the miserable repair record. :roll:


Well, the 480ES is the reincarnation of P1800... and then there is C30, modern reincarnation of P1800  Don't you have those in USA?


----------



## xevious

Crater said:


> Well, the 480ES is the reincarnation of P1800... and then there is C30, modern reincarnation of P1800  Don't you have those in USA?


Yep, we do have it. A little bit small and underpowered... just like the old one! :-d

The new C70 is a beauty. To me, that's the Volvo to own.


----------



## computer_freak

Buzzbait said:


> The holy grail of fortune cookies


So which watch did you just order?


----------



## Buzzbait

computer_freak said:


> So which watch did you just order?


No watch. I wished for Sanne Langelaar.


----------



## Buzzbait

This Boogie Board is pretty darned cool.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

[Edited by Moderator.]

Everyone have a great day or night where ever you are. Spend the time with family and friends. As time passes, we never get it back.


----------



## starscream

WHOA!!!!


----------



## Rocat

That looks AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## lvt

It's good to see an unusual thread about girls and cars in a G-shock forum, do they have any connection ?


----------



## xevious

It's a Chrysler concept car. What does it have to do with *490*? Nothing... aside from having a length of 490 pixels. ;-)


----------



## xevious

lvt said:


> It's good to see an unusual thread about girls and cars in a G-shock forum, do they have any connection ?


Yes. Why, yes... they do indeed. Girls love G-Shocks and even wear them. And a lot of guys who wear G-Shocks love cars, even driving them whilst sporting a G-Shock on their wrists. ;-)


----------



## Crater

Movie The Benchwarmers from 2006... suddendly a g-shock appears |>

I think it's DW-5600e, pretty sure it's not GW-5000.


----------



## xevious

It's not me that is owned by the cat. You can read more about the cat and his pet human, HERE.


----------



## Crater

#494 here, this thread can't die! |>

I don't have anything funny to share at the moment, others please do


----------



## Cognac0113

My favourite picture at the moment:


----------



## Cognac0113

This comes in a close 2nd. Sochi ftw~


----------



## Monocrom

Is that Jim Carrey??


----------



## Cognac0113

No it isn't. It's olympics figure skating. lol.


----------



## Sengyoku

Monocrom said:


> Is that Jim Carrey??


Sorry I just had to lol at that


----------



## Monocrom

Behold the great 500.... Now let's get to 1000 !!!!!!!!


----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## supawabb




----------



## Sengyoku

Holey moley, I just realised I passed the 1000 post mark!

Sent from the 'droid.


----------



## Cognac0113

Sengyoku said:


> Holey moley, I just realised I passed the 1000 post mark!
> 
> Sent from the 'droid.


 CONGRATULATIONS, A CELEBRATION~~~~~


----------



## starscream




----------



## Crater

The naivety of rat is hillarious :-d :-d


----------



## yankeexpress

Hickory Dickory Dock,
2 mice ran up the clock,
The clock struck 1:00 and........
\
\
\
\
\
\
.......the other escaped with minor injuries.


----------



## Joakim Agren

We can not let the ONE die can we?:rodekaart:-d

So I must ask any G-Shock fan to watch this with viewer discretion because it will horrify you:

Casio G-Shock

:-(


----------



## Marrin

Oh, the best thread in the world is BACK!!!!

G-Shock: "...Unlike most watches made today, digital or analogue, it is not a celebration banner of the wearer's ego, but as a tool it serves silently and reliably, without fanfare or special attention. It is this authenticity which prevents its exclusion from the class of "real" wristwatches, indeed perhaps being the most real of them all. " - Carlos Perez for Timezone,2002


----------



## Crater

Joakim Agren said:


> We can not let the ONE die can we?:rodekaart:-d
> 
> So I must ask any G-Shock fan to watch this with viewer discretion because it will horrify you:
> 
> Casio G-Shock
> 
> :-(


Thank you for bringing it back to life! 

I wanted to, but couldnt find it and with 1 as a title, its impossible to search for it lol

Sent from my LG-E610 using Tapatalk


----------



## shokka9

I have no idea what I am doing; but it seems logical to do this post right now.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Crater said:


> Thank you for bringing it back to life!
> 
> I wanted to, but couldnt find it and with 1 as a title, its impossible to search for it lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-E610 using Tapatalk


You know what I searched for?

Planet of the Apes because I know me and Starscream where discussing it some months ago lol :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Cobia

When your down by the sea and an Eel bites your knee.....................................Thats a Moray.


----------



## Mitch100

Mitch


----------



## Mitch100

Mitch


----------



## Joakim Agren

The number of likes and number of posts just correlated with eachother. Magic number is: 515.

This calls for a beer...

Make your pick from 515 different kinds:









Choice is easy right?:-d:-d:-d


----------



## starscream

Joakim Agren said:


> You know what I searched for?
> 
> Planet of the Apes because I know me and Starscream where discussing it some months ago lol :-d:-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 1492709












Apes are here!










I'm more excited for this movie than any other movie this year! even Transformers and TMNT does not have me as excited as Dawn of Apes.. Can't wait to watch it!


----------



## Bdickerson84




----------



## LukCook




----------



## ricardomfs




----------



## shokka9




----------



## LukCook




----------



## Joakim Agren

LukCook said:


> View attachment 1494453


Znana backwards is Ananz very similar to Ananas which is Pineapple so pineapple it is then:









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Piowa




----------



## Joakim Agren

Piowa said:


> View attachment 1494485


Oh so now you bring in the mafia guys to steal all our G-Shocks?:rodekaart So I bring in the...

the...

the...

the...
the...









Puppies...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Tenchi

What puppies?!


----------



## Rocat




----------



## JonL

Classic 5. Back in the day I had one of these... not a typical Bavarian speedster, but the efficient engine would just run and run.


----------



## Laro13

Aaah, The best thread around.


----------



## Crater

It will be soon 1 year anniversary for this legendary thread and Tenci bumped it, thank you  I was looking for it, but couldn't find it.

This thread must live on |> |>


----------



## Mitch100

'Like' this twice = ***.






Mitch


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Rocat

I'm just glad my 325i has cup holders. LOL



JonL said:


> Classic 5. Back in the day I had one of these... not a typical Bavarian speedster, but the efficient engine would just run and run.


----------



## Rocat




----------



## KillaSkill




----------



## m0tty




----------



## Crater

1 year anniversary of this famous thread is coming soon, lets keep it alive until then :-d

Oh, and the post number 537 here, to keep it in true spirit of the thread.


----------



## brvheart

538....


----------



## Rocat




----------



## watchmego3000




----------



## Rocat

That's just plain crazy



daschlag said:


>


----------



## watchmego3000

Rocat said:


> That's just plain crazy


If you liked that one, google danny way jumps great wall of china.


----------



## Weisoseis

keep up the good work.


----------



## Crater

544 |>


----------



## James142

Number 545 ... let's keep this thing alive :-!


----------



## Crater

We missed to post on the anniversary day on 28th August, but ok  

Post #546


----------



## Baconbitz

Will there be a celebration at 600? If so, count me in.


----------



## Kev0417

Year.548.(DXLVIII) was a.leap year starting on Wednesday.(link will display the full calendar) of the.Julian calendar. The denomination 548 for this year has been used since the early medieval period, when theAnno Domini.calendar era.became the prevalent method in Europe for naming years.

Holding to the true spirit of this thread:










And here is 548th use for tape and car safety:










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace

This is not where I parked my car...


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Crater




----------



## Rocat

I wonder if the owner of this Tractor uses a G-Shock?


----------



## JonL

Hotel room!


----------



## Crater

JonL said:


> Hotel room!


Best ontopic post in this thread :-d |> Post 553 will be remembered


----------



## GShockMe

= 555


----------



## Kev0417

JonL said:


> Hotel room!












You will not even need a key to open it...


----------



## goTomek

Is this thread about girls?


----------



## Laro13

Laser 558 Transmitter Crystal



goTomek said:


> Is this thread about girls?
> 
> View attachment 1628994


:-d;-)


----------



## Kev0417

Always the Space Race fan, found this fun fact:


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

AW-560


----------



## Readingexcalibur




----------



## Narf CC

|>


----------



## Jonnyw2k




----------



## Rocat




----------



## Joakim Agren

Pookie the monkey tough test the only way to go about it...


----------



## Kev0417




----------



## FJay Iceberg White




----------



## Joakim Agren

Go figure...:-d


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Joakim Agren said:


> View attachment 1654641
> 
> 
> Go figure...:-d




Alexander Graham Bell....
568 is only part of the structured cabling standards. It's a multi-part standard itself and there are several more standards cover other areas of cabling:EIA/TIA 568: The main standard document for structured cabling, usually referred to as simply "568." It is now on the "B" revision and includes sections for general specifications (B.1) and individual sections for copper (B.2) and fiber optics (B.3)


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

im sorry i got to take next 2 rounds :


----------



## FJay Iceberg White




----------



## Toothbras

Fitting for tonight. Go Pack Go!


----------



## The Red-Headed League

573 reporting in!

The Outlook wasn't brilliant for the Mudville nine that day:
The score stood four to two, with but one inning more to play.
And then when Cooney died at first, and Barrows did the same,
A sickly silence fell upon the patrons of the game.

. . . .

-Ernest Lawrence Thayer, 1888


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Kev0417

Little trivia for the day:


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Peace to all mankind!


----------



## Schwizzle




----------



## xevious




----------



## TixTox




----------



## FJay Iceberg White




----------



## FJay Iceberg White

couldn't resist


----------



## Kev0417

The video on 580 was serene and beautiful for such a thing that was used for war and bless the souls aboard. I say this for all sailors and submariners for those in WWII as those on duty today that they make it home and back to their families safe.

That being said, I will go the same sub route with the USS Bonefish:


----------



## FJay Iceberg White




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## yankeexpress

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/answers-everything-1112378.html


----------



## Joakim Agren

yankeexpress said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/answers-everything-1112378.html


Added these points to the list...

#42 G-Shock is the answer to all your problems as far as affordable watches are concerned!
#43 If someone ask about price of your G-Shock tell them half of what you actually paid if that someone is your spouse or mate then remove one zero/decimal from the amount.
#44 Never use bug repellent or sun tan lotion, those are kryptonite to affordable watches
#45 Never answer the question what time it is when asked, just show of your watch to flaunt it!










:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## FJay Iceberg White




----------



## Cognac0113

THIS IS A SENTENCE.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White




----------



## Crater

Too much bro  Things like this could get this legendary thread closed, so we have to be carefull what we post |> All within WUS rules.


----------



## Toothbras

.


----------



## Kev0417

Think I found a good one for 592.

592.= 24.x 37.

592.has a representation as a sum of two squares:.592.= 42.+ 242.

592.is 2424 in base 6. It is 727 in base 9 and 414 in base 12. It is 250 in base 16.

592.is a.Moran number:.592.divided by the sum of its digits (5 + 9 + 2) = 16) is a prime number (37).

Permuting the digits of.592.produces a square:529.= 232.


----------



## Kev0417

This is one of my favorites especially of the space race and all the leaps of technology during this time period, when mankind pushed the envelope to see what we could accomplish:


----------



## Cognac0113

This is a comment.


----------



## Monocrom

It's lunchtime in NYC. You can get quite a bit for only $5.95 ;-)


----------



## FJay Iceberg White




----------



## R.Palace

G-Shocks are ugly







Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Cognac0113

R.Palace said:


> G-Shocks are ugly
> 
> Don't shoot the messenger.


U r ugly


----------



## R.Palace

Cognac0113 said:


> U r ugly


----------



## Tenchi

Hey guys, lets stick to the topic...


----------



## Rocat

Uh! My picture of 601 did not link. Oh well.

601


----------



## TixTox




----------



## FJay Iceberg White

madeinczechoslovakia


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Toothbras

.


----------



## Toothbras

^^^^lol oops, jumped the gun


----------



## Kev0417

Definitely love those old medical advertisements especially when dealing with mercury and poisonous metals...hope this might help to rectify the failure of 606:


----------



## Kev0417

When you need to make sure it bonds, use Loctite


----------



## Walton




----------



## Crater

Hurracan 610-4


----------



## TixTox




----------



## FJay Iceberg White




----------



## Crater

The famous Tatra


----------



## TixTox




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Casio CT-615


----------



## gianfrancoteh

Captain America - #616


----------



## Kev0417

For 617, thought it would be fitting to remember the dambusters.


----------



## KillaSkill

Nothing special, just showing off stage one of this Street Fighter piece!

Hail to the King, baby.


----------



## Kev0417

Anyone for a trolley ride?


----------



## dobber72

Datsun 620


----------



## Crater

Test if picuture posting works:


----------



## Rocat

Crater,

Does the Dark side burn within you?  Cool picture.



Crater said:


> Test if picuture posting works:


----------



## FJay Iceberg White




----------



## Kev0417

IKA-Renault 624


----------



## Kev0417

1957 Ferrari 625 TRC Spider


----------



## FJay Iceberg White




----------



## Kev0417

Gotta love a classic old school car...the BMC Mini


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

1980 BMW-628 (my most favorite, after BMW-850 of course )


----------



## Kev0417

Been a while since I have been on the forum and seen this thread. Got to love the Fact of the day:


----------



## TRSCP

The hell....?

Did anyone hear about the GD-630 coming out in 2017? XD


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Today is 6/31, oh wait, there's no 6/31! It doesn't exist...

Since someone wasted the 626 slot, here's a more "in topic" pic. Mazda 626 from the good ol' days. ;-) Around the time the 1st G came out.









Sporty interior with quick access buttons! ;-)








How it looks in the front.


----------



## MandoBear

1... extra second use it wisely!


----------



## cranx




----------



## Jasabor




----------



## FJay Iceberg White




----------



## Joakim Agren

No NO NO this thread will never die. #1 must survive even on judgement day...:rodekaart

636 it is not to far from the number of the beast so time to start prepping for the inevitable...

First step get a 636 Ninja to get away fast...









:-d


----------



## Kev0417

Gotta love the Ferrari 637!


----------



## cranx

Casio Electronic Keyboard CT-638


----------



## cranx




----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Grand coupe from BMW


----------



## Toothbras




----------



## HaulsFather

642


----------



## FJay Iceberg White




----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Joakim Agren

Tenchi said:


>


Fantastic the #1 is alive again of course #1 can never die...:-db-)

Time for the #645...









We are doomed...:rodekaart:-d


----------



## Toothbras

Love this thread


----------



## maique

+1


----------



## Kev0417

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev0417

And to get us matched back up, a twofer:



















Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chempop




----------



## ricardomfs

... ¶


----------



## Joakim Agren

ricardomfs said:


> ... ¶


So you want the rest of us to start the new paragraph in this never ending chapter..?:rodekaart

Big Mistake because you must improve or else we send this guy after you to improve yourself...:rodekaart






:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Cognac0113

.


----------



## nuovorecord




----------



## Kev0417

Figure I would right the ship of this thread.










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat

This is how we play the game. I was wondering what happened to this thread the other day.


----------



## Rocat

You can even come back and play it again.


----------



## Kev0417

Always love seeing what people come up with for pics










Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

Googled "659."

Clicked "images."

This dude showed up.

Slightly confused, but positing anyway.


----------



## HammyMan37




----------



## ER-95

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Casio A663, 1984.


----------



## Ash1979




----------



## Rocat

Considering my Father in Law is a Farmer, I'm partial to Farm equipment images. Still amazed how a screwed up thread by a member who has not posted since this thread started in August of 2013 is still going strong.


----------



## Kev55

I'm still waiting for thread *no.2 *- now that should really get us going...if you'll pardon the pun.


----------



## Rocat

Kev55 said:


> I'm still waiting for thread *no.2 *- now that should really get us going...if you'll pardon the pun.


Do we dare?

See what happened, you didn't put an image in the post so you were stuck with post 666. LOL
Your post was the sign of the .....

Had to quickly get to another post


----------



## ER-95

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev55

Rocat said:


> Do we dare?
> 
> See what happened, you didn't put an image in the post so you were stuck with post 666. LOL
> Your post was the sign of the .....
> 
> Had to quickly get to another post


yeah, I noticed the post no after I posted. Posting an image would be a step too far...I think!!

kev


----------



## Chempop

Kev you blew getting the best number, GO EDIT YOUR POST!


----------



## Rocat

Last time. I swear.


----------



## Kev0417

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## gaijin




----------



## gaijin

Look for it - you'll find it


----------



## gaijin




----------



## gaijin




----------



## xevious




----------



## xevious




----------



## xevious




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## xevious




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Cr15py




----------



## Cr15py

OP has made a grand total of 5 posts and started a thread lasting 69 pages long. I tip my hat.


----------



## Rocat

One can not post unless one has an image. You must go back and correct it.


----------



## Kev0417




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## Chempop




----------



## fokemon




----------



## FJay Iceberg White




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## Kev0417




----------



## Cognac0113

.


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## Rocat

Ducati Monster 696


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

RAF Avro Vulcan, originally Avro prototype 698.


----------



## Joakim Agren

You thought The #1 would die? Nahh it was just resting but now looking forward to the summer...

I have an issue requiring this community's attention so here is the issue/Dilemma:









:rodekaart:-d


----------



## hydrobloke

I like cheese. Just thought I let you know.

700 and counting.


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Joakim Agren

the B-702. Design by Michael Leeds, Built by Randy Grubb 702 Cubic Inches GMC V-12

Love the design, looks like it belongs in a Roger Rabbit cartoon!:-!


----------



## 808static




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Super Duper Computer!


----------



## SeventySeven

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my Lenovo TAB S8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev0417

For the previous post to keep the sequence correct plus a great piece of aviation history.










PVR-708: The second member of the "first family" of EIAJ standard format VTR's. The '708 is a "roll-free" B/W electronic editor version of this machine. All members of the PVR line feature the exclusive, revolutionary PROGRAM COMMAND CENTER concept. (electronic pushbutton controls)


----------



## yankeexpress

State road in Ohio


----------



## tassbg




----------



## hydrobloke




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Knives and Lint

Persol 714 Sunglasses


----------



## Falco Furuitii

damn...too fast for meb-)


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Cognac0113

LOL this has been going on for years..I had the 2nd reply to this epic thread and 3 years later, it's still here lol.


----------



## hydrobloke

I like this thread...


----------



## Odie




----------



## Rocat

Must......keep.......it........going....


----------



## revlimiter




----------



## yankeexpress

USS Laffey


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my Lenovo TAB S8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## hydrobloke

And the time is...


----------



## Joakim Agren

hydrobloke said:


> And the time is...
> 
> View attachment 8419666


8:53:45? Not 7:29!:rodekaart:-d

So 730 it is now...









:-d









730 Pounds dead lift by Pete Knutsen.b-)


----------



## hydrobloke

Joakim Agren said:


> 8:53:45? Not 7:29!:rodekaart:-d
> 
> So 730 it is now...
> 
> View attachment 8419898
> 
> 
> :-d
> 
> View attachment 8419914
> 
> 
> 730 Pounds dead lift by Pete Knutsen.b-)


No mate 7 to 9, 7 minutes to 9 :-d


----------



## Joakim Agren

hydrobloke said:


> No mate 7 to 9, 7 minutes to 9 :-d


You are too demanding with the math exercise...:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d:-d








This is more like it!b-):-d


----------



## Rocat

Look for it. btw this is an ugly plane.


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii

....from the days when cars were real


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my Lenovo TAB S8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasaf




----------



## Knives and Lint

My 11 year old son's Rangeman


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Tucker Sno-Cat Type 743, piece of history.


----------



## hydrobloke

Spot the number....I spent ages and still couldn't find it :-d


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Which one do you want:

Dell Optiplex 745, "fast" office machine?









HP EliteBook 745, fast business laptop?








Or just a "humble" fast ride, the BMW Seven Hundred and Forty Five "i"?


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Boeing 747!


----------



## Joakim Agren

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Boeing 747!
> 
> View attachment 8432178


Oh no you beat me to it!:rodekaart:-d

Boeing 747 is my fave airplane. Love its looks and the fact it was the biggest passenger airplane for the longest time... Sad that it is now in its retirement phase!:-( The new extended 747-8 that can be written just 748 is still the longest passenger airplane but seem not to be a hit among airlines so will be a short lived plane but I love it:


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Joakim Agren said:


> Boeing 747 is my fave airplane.


Same here! Best yet, it's not fly by wire only. Still have mechanical controls for a plane that size.

Here making up for the counts, Ducati 748 & 749, respectively.
















;-) Ok, I think I have enough fun with this thread for the day.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## hydrobloke

Sinn 756. Picture blatantly nicked from the web, just saying...


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Boeing 757, a lesser known variant of the Boeing airliners. The most characteristic feature is its long and thin body.


----------



## sodamonkey

The most exciting post yet!!









Sent from my Lenovo TAB S8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev0417

Nothing like a little dancealong.


----------



## Falco Furuitii

ref. 760


----------



## Falco Furuitii

Mig 15


----------



## SeventySeven

Skickat från min iPhone 6s med Tapatalk


----------



## revlimiter

wow, that's tiny when attached. It's Earth 763...


----------



## sodamonkey

I'm a bit tired today!









Sent from my Lenovo TAB S8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrobloke




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii

That was a poor picture...






so trying again...

and...


----------



## Falco Furuitii

Image from the Breitling museum






Ref. 768


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## LikeClockWork

I must get in on this...770


----------



## cmac06

771

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## WTM




----------



## SeventySeven




----------



## hydrobloke




----------



## kmbijit




----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrobloke

Seiko SRP779


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocat




----------



## brvheart




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Let's do something a little different, rather than copying the internet with random pictures with matching number.

July 1981 (7/81)
A lot of things happened that month, but one would change the world: Microsoft purchased 86-DOS from SCP, and developed MS-DOS based on it 1 month later. That of course later developed into the Windows operating systems as we know it today.

In addition, in the same month, the world watched this wedding. And as we know it now, even for a royal family, "happily ever after" is not always true in reality except in fairly tales. ;-)





July 1982 (7/82)
In that month, "Lawnchair Larry" happened. See news, well old news. ;-)





July 1983 (7/83)
In that month, this only successful maneuver using a B767 as a glider happened in the history of aviation. It's nothing short of a miracle, just like the miracle over the Hudson water landing. Video below watch in your leisure.





Hope you enjoy the history, until next time!


----------



## hydrobloke

Okay lets go..........July 84 (784) (nicked from the web)



1st "Baby" closes at Barrymore Theater NYC after 241 performances
1st Amy Alcott wins LPGA Lady Keystone Golf Open
1st Royals pitcher Paul Splittorff, retires
1st The PG-13 rating is introduced by the MPAA.
3rd Derek Underwood's maiden FC century after 22 yrs of trying
3rd Dolphin rocket launched off San Clemente Island
3rd Greenidge scores brilliant 214 off 241 balls to win Lord's Test
3rd Supreme Court rules Jaycees may be forced to admit women as members
4th Funeral for S Nakagawa & burial half his ashes next to N Senzaki
4th Kallicharran gets 206 & 6-32 in a NatWest Trophy game
4th NY Yankee Phil Niekro is 9th to strikeout 3,000
4th Yuri Sedykh of USSR throws hammer a record 86.33 m
5th Supreme Court weakens 70-year-old "exclusionary rule"-evidence seized with defective court warrants can now be used in criminal trials
7th 5 die in a train crash in Williston, Vermont


*







Event of Interest*

]7th 91st Wimbledon Womens Tennis: Martina Navratilova beats Chris Evert (76 62)

Tennis Player
Martina NavratilovaTennis Legend
Chris Evert


*







Event of Interest*
8th 98th Wimbledon Men's Tennis: John McEnroebeats Jimmy Connors (6-1 6-1 6-2)

Tennis Player
John McEnroeTennis Legend
Jimmy Connors




8th Lauri Peterson wins LPGA Jamie Farr Toledo Golf Classic
9th 12th Century York Minster damaged in lightning storm
9th Yvonne Ryding of Sweden crowned 33rd Miss Universe
11th 55th All Star Baseball Game: NL wins 3-1 at Candlestick Park, SF
11th All star MVP: Gary Carter (Mont Expos) awarded for 2nd time
11th Britain's MusicBox begins satellite transmission to Europe
11th Government orders air bags or seat belts would be required in cars by 1989
11th Lucas Mangope re-elected president of Bophuthatswana
12th Geraldine Ferraro, NY becomes 1st woman major-party VP candidate
12th A car bomb set off by the military wing of the ANC, explodes in Durban South Africa killing 5 and injuring 27 people

*







Event of Interest
*]13th Eddie Van Halen joins in, in a Jacksons concert

Hall of Fame rocker
Eddie Van Halen




13th Jeff Beck quits Rod Stewart's tour after 7 shows
13th Sergei Bubka of USSR pole vaults a record 5.89 m
13th The last sitting of an all-white Parliament in South Africa
14th STS 41-D vehicle moves to Vandenberg AFB for remanifest of payloads
​
14th USSR performs nuclear Test at Eastern Kazakh/Semipalitinsk USSR
15th 39th US Women's Open Golf Championship won by Hollis Stacy
15th John Lennon's "I'm Stepping Out" released posthumously
17th Pierre Mauroy resigns as premier of France
17th Soyuz T-12 carries 3 cosmonauts to space station Salyut 7
18th James Huberty kills 21 McDonald's patrons in San Ysidro Calif
18th Walter F Mondale wins Democratic presidential nomination in SF
18th 21 people are killed and 19 are injured in a massacre in a San Ysidro, California McDonalds restaurant, ending with the shooting of its perpetrator, James Oliver Huberty
19th 1st female to captain a 747 across Atlantic (Lynn Rippelmeyer)
19th Geraldine A Ferraro, (Rep-D-NY), wins Democratic VP nomination
20th Uwe Hohn of East Germany throws javelin a record 104.8 m
20th Vanessa Williams is asked to resign as Miss America
21st Marita Koch of E Germany sets world women's mark for 200m, 21.71s
21st USSR performs underground nuclear Test

*







Event of Interest*

22nd 113th British Golf Open: Seve Ballesterosshoots a 276 at St Andrews

Golfer and Five-Time Major Championship Winner
Seve Ballesteros




22nd 22nd Tennis Fed Cup: Czech beats Australia in Sao Paulo Brazil (2-1)

*







Golf Tournament*

22nd Kathy Whitworth wins Rochester Golf International (her 85th win)

LPGA Golfer
Kathy Whitworth




22nd 71st Tour de France won by Laurent Fignon of France
23rd KC Royals Dan Quisenberry gets his 200th career save
23rd Suzette Charles (NJ), 21, replaces Williams as 57th Miss America 1984
23rd Vanessa Williams, 1st African American Miss America, resigns due to posing nude
25th Cosmonaut Svetlana Savitskaya becomes 1st woman to walk in space

*







Event of Interest*

26th Expos Pete Rose ties Ty Cobb with his 3,052nd single

MLB Player and Manager
Pete RoseMLB Legend
Ty Cobb




26th Kuhn announces Vida Blue is suspended due to cocaine conviction
26th Pitcher Vida Blue suspended for rest of 1984 due to drug use
27th Reds' Pete Rose collects record 3,053rd career single (vs Phila)
28th 23rd modern Olympic games opens in Los Angeles
29th 12th du Maurier Golf Classic: Juli Inkster
29th 23rd Summer Olympics opens in Los Angeles
30th Alvenus tanker at Cameron La, spills 2.8 million gallons of oil
30th Holly Roffey (11 days) gets heart transplant
30th Soap Opera "Santa Barbara" premieres on NBC TV
31st Leeza Gibbon's 1st appearance on Entertainment Tonight
31st US men's gymnastics team won team gold medal at LA Summer Olympics
31st Venz commandos terminate hijacking of an aircraft, 2 killed


----------



## hydrobloke

or we could just nick pictures of planes and tanks etc...:-d


----------



## sodamonkey

Jeez, that took a week to scroll through! 😂 So what number is next? 😄

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

sodamonkey said:


> Jeez, that took a week to scroll through!  So what number is next? 
> 
> Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


Boeing 787 Dreamliner or as many people in the UK thinks Thomson Dreamliner, apparently Thomson/TUI developed their own plane hehe!:-d Asking about the IFE movie selection for flights to Cancun is of the greatest importance to some!b-):-d

























Man this movie sucks it is the same picture all the time yo!:rodekaart:-d

The 787 is a great looking plane and is the latest in tech. Thanks to the high carbon fiber content in the hull you can have higher air pressure inside so that means less ear pain during landing. The air inside is not taken from the engines but generated by air pumps so this makes the air fresher and more humid so that your food will taste better and your skin become less dry. Also this will cut down fuel costs. The windows are double the size which leaves a more airy atmosphere inside and better view outside, especially for those with no windows seat. Also instead of blinders you have electronic shutters in 5 steps so now you can have it not fully blind but not fully open either if you wish. Boeing Sky Interior with the varying color LED lights to mimic different times of the day is supposed to help against Jet lag and improve sleep, it also comes with the new bigger space bins so more and bigger bags fit in the over heads. Thomson is strange tough, only allows 11 Pounds or 5 Kg of hand luggage which sucks!:rodekaart

I have my reservations regarding the crew on this flight...






:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Toothbras

I googled 788 and this came up. Too weird not to post


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

How about just old magazine covers then? ;-)

July 1988 (7/88)








July 1989 (7/89)








Which was the same issue "Kevin" was reading in Home Alone. ;-)


----------



## kcohS-G

Post #790, on page 79 of this thread, and a pic of a 7900... the world's going to end


----------



## leets

#791...









Casio LC-791... though it is not a G... but, it's a Casio... :-!


----------



## sodamonkey

Can't beat the Bat!









Sent from my Lenovo TAB S8-50F using Tapatalk


----------



## hydrobloke

SNK793K


----------



## kmbijit




----------



## Falco Furuitii

Monster 795

not my cup of tea ,but nice..


----------



## Falco Furuitii

....the 796








good machines......maybe a bit gutless


----------



## revlimiter

Boeing 797 concept.


----------



## sodamonkey

Art, apparently!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Panasonic RF-799.


----------



## kmbijit

The Maruti 800 (now rechristened Alto 800) - A car that transformed the Indian auto industry and has chronically remained the first car for millions of Indian families, including ours! My dad owned two of them, a 1989 model and a 1997 model.


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my D2403 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

IEEE 802

802.3








802.11








Something we can't have without these days!


----------



## Kev0417

And bumping off 802, we wouldn't have made the leap if these were never invented.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Ananta




----------



## Tenchi

Any one of you audiophiles out there had a chance to use these kind of amps back in their heydays?


----------



## kmbijit

Anyone remembers this Nokia device? 808 Pureview!!!


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Rocat




----------



## fcasoli

My first car, from UK, military edition, different from standard Land Rover... Some years ago... When I was young...


----------



## zeroair

What kind of thread is this?


----------



## kmbijit

It's a thread where you post an image realted to the post#

My reply is the 820th post on this thread my image related to the post#820

Module 820, Casio GH17 game watch


----------



## Knives and Lint

EDIT: I was too slow, here's 821


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

kmbijit said:


> It's a thread where you post an image realted to the post#
> 
> My reply is the 820th post on this thread my image related to the post#820
> 
> Module 820, Casio GH17 game watch


Dude, that looks like Module 920 written on the backplate! In fact, it confirms in the page below that it's indeed 920.
CASIO - GH-17 - Game - Vintage Digital Watch - Digital-Watch.com

Ducati 821:








...Oh Crikey! K&L posted at the same time as I did, and we happened to post the same bike!!

Ok, here's the Fendt 822 tractor, good for you if you have a farm. ;-)


----------



## zeroair

Dang it I flippin love that mudmaster.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## Falco Furuitii

Knives , you are very close to owning this thread.........

i will submit this..for now 
>>>


----------



## Knives and Lint

Falco Furuitii said:


> Knives , you are very close to owning this thread.........
> 
> i will submit this..for now


LOL thx...I was just bored one night and decided to go through my photobucket and jot down some pics with times/dates in the 7-800's. I can't post any past _59 though ;-)


----------



## zeroair

What I want to see is an orange knife and an orange watch.


----------



## zeroair

zeroair said:


> What I want to see is an orange knife and an orange watch.


thread killa killa


----------



## Kev0417

Time to get this thread back on course:


----------



## Tenchi

Kev0417 said:


> Time to get this thread back on course:


Let me help!


----------



## zeroair

Small sidetrack from being on course.


----------



## Falco Furuitii

(borrowed from web)


----------



## Falco Furuitii

Packard 833


----------



## Tenchi

Petromax Paraffin Lamp (Model 834):


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii

Indian 841


----------



## Rocat

Looks like someone is speed posting to the magical number of 100


----------



## Falco Furuitii

..just having fun man

and what's magical about 100 ? :think:


----------



## Falco Furuitii

.....


----------



## Falco Furuitii

......


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii

Damn ....was on a roll there 

Thoroughly enjoyed myself...
Hope someone enjoys the pics b-) :-d


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

U-853. One of the only 2 German U-Boats that made it almost to NYC! It was sunk just at the mouth of the Long Island Sound.









The other was the U-869 found near the NJ shore. 3 divers died trying to identify it.


----------



## Falco Furuitii

Very interesting stuff WGM.........


----------



## Falco Furuitii

Keeping number "one" alive . . .


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

I'm a railfan.


----------



## Tenchi

Two of my passions in one: Lego & motorcycle


----------



## pl_gristle

*There can be ONLY 1*

There can be ONLY 1


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Falco Furuitii

necroposting...


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Joakim Agren

Falco Furuitii said:


> necroposting...
> 
> View attachment 12214626


No such thing as necroposting when it comes to the one yes the one. I am happy that you resurrected it this thread is a bit of fun we have every summer season so keep posting please, this thread can never die...:-!


----------



## Silvertouran




----------



## Tenchi

Lancia Esatau 864


----------



## sodamonkey

Let there be light:









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco Furuitii

My pleasure Joakim !!


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Prdrers

.









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Silvertouran

Dont ask.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Bobcat!


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudmasterman

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvertouran




----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Scribeliever




----------



## randb

8 secs 79 hundredths









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4183-8447-C2F36C8E6D2A_zpsewbxen5z.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## jcombs1

[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-44AC-A2F2-EE93AE479B3C_zpsvuva8hpk.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## samael_6978

I cannot believe this thing is still going...









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco Furuitii

...this was an obvious choice for the number


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Silvertouran

Since I'm into photography


----------



## sodamonkey

I love Lego!!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

This kinda fits










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Silvertouran




----------



## busmatt

I like lego too










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Silvertouran

Thought the title of the webpage under the Ambulance was quite appropriate.


----------



## busmatt

Now we're really flying










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Sorry but I










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Falco Furuitii

busmatt said:


> Sorry but I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Ahahahahaha








....more lego , I also love the stuff


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## kmbijit




----------



## kmbijit




----------



## kmbijit




----------



## kmbijit




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Do you know that the Porsche 911 was originally prototype 901? They replaced the "0" in 901 with a "1" to make it 911, after Peugeot complained about Porsche being too similar to their model numbering system. I'm glad that happened, 'cause the number 901 for sure wouldn't grab as much attention.


----------



## Kev0417

Puegeot Spider


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Falco Furuitii

edit>> sorry Tenchi , I broke the thread ....


----------



## Scribeliever




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## xevious




----------



## kmbijit




----------



## Steelerswit

Cognac0113 said:


> How long before the moderators step in and stop this unfathomable mayhem? lol


3 yrs 11 months, 2 weeks and counting


----------



## kmbijit

Porsche 918 Spyder

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Porsche_918_Spyder


----------



## Falco Furuitii

I promise it is just coincidence that these guys have so many numbers I can use...















so..um ,here is a watch also..


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii

921 concept


----------



## xevious




----------



## Joakim Agren

Nice to see this thread going, the one can never die that is for sure!:-d










Gotta love the Aston Martin Lagonda. One of the coolest cars ever!b-)


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Toothbras




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## MainePorsche

An 1987 S4 in my garage.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## brandon\




----------



## brandon\




----------



## brandon\




----------



## brandon\




----------



## brandon\




----------



## brandon\

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## brandon\




----------



## brandon\




----------



## BrandonH79




----------



## jcombs1




----------



## jcombs1




----------



## jcombs1




----------



## xevious

^ jcombs - you are off by 1. Number is supposed to match the post.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## jcombs1

It looks like BrandonH and I posted at about the same time for 938, then I stayed off course for a couple of posts. My bad.

Porsche 944


----------



## Falco Furuitii

I hope the post by BrandonH does not compromise the thread...









...anyway ,welcome back to #1 guys, was getting lonely around here


----------



## Falco Furuitii

I don't like the new ones, but this had the right number...









by the way, thanks for posting some more Porsches....


----------



## Falco Furuitii

btw Maine , nice car man |> |> b-)


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## busmatt

I still like Lego

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Kev0417

Gene Cernan in the cabin of the only LLTV (NASA 952) which survived the end of the Apollo program.









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Porsche. 953










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Piowa

954


----------



## m1ckDELTA

*The Project 955*










Project 955 or Borei (Russian: Борей; NATO Reporting Name: Dolgorukiy class, after the name of the
lead vessel, Yury Dolgorukiy) is a class of nuclear-powered ballistic missile submarine produced by
Russia and operated by the Russian Navy. The class is intended to replace the Delta III,
Delta IV and Typhoon classes in Russian Navy service.
The class is named after Boreas, the North wind.​


----------



## MainePorsche

Porsche 956


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Just ignore the first two numbers, it's a great excuse to show the SR71 Blackbird

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

Porsche 959


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

I don't understand either

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Kev0417

USS Spruance









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii

Sorry Kev.I nearly broke the thread again...


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

:-!


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

TV-970


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

DEP-600 (Module 971)


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Joakim Agren

:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## xevious




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## jcombs1




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Kev0417

Mig 17









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Porsche Carrera GT, Model 980. Known for its notoriously difficult controls and some tragic accidents. Such as below...







That's the last picture of Paul Walker before the fatal accident.

Wow, simultaneous posts! Now I am forced to 981! Ok, Porsche Boxster 981.;-)


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

USS Cushing


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Porsche Boxster 986. This is actually an older model than the 981 above, Porsche somehow going reverse in the numbering. :roll:


----------



## sodamonkey

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Porsche Boxster 986. This is actually an older model than the 981 above, Porsche somehow going reverse in the numbering. :roll:
> View attachment 12381543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, not much Porsche in those pics
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## xevious

Or

Some kind of Malaysian radio station:


----------



## Steelerswit

Porsche 989​


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

sodamonkey said:


> Hmm, not much Porsche in those pics


If you're an expert, one look at her dashboard you would know what model it is. ;-) Here's some more dashboard, Porsche 991.


----------



## kmbijit

More Porsche...992!









https://www.total911.com/say-hello-to-the-turbocharged-porsche-992/


----------



## kmbijit

And of course the 911 993...the most Porsche of all all Porsches!


----------



## kmbijit

CAT 994!!!


----------



## xevious




----------



## Piowa

Coolpix 995 - camera of my dreams 15 years ago.









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Falco Furuitii

Congrats on taking this thread to the 1000 milestone Tenchi !! b-) |>|>


----------



## Falco Furuitii

Just to be clear...I don't like u-boat.......

anyway..


----------



## xevious

Bet you can't guess what this is...










It's the tail of a light duty French helicopter. Very cool aircraft. Apparently they're widely used as UAV's (unmanned aerial vehicles), kind of a large drone.

Here's a shot of the cockpit:


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

1005 HP !​


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## busmatt

10:08 analog style

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit

Sigma BC 1009 Cycle Computer







​


----------



## Steelerswit

had to do 1009 to get to this


----------



## Kev0417

Convair 880 Prototype









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidka

Cool thread, allow me to join in:


----------



## Davidka




----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Proper phone!!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

How many vehicles have Vestibule fronts nowadays?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Omega 1020 cal

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

More tomatoes

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Piowa

2 to the 10th power


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## brandon\




----------



## Tenchi

Jenneke! 

Ford GT40, chassis 1027:


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

(p.s. I have absolutely _no idea_ what this means!)

Here's something a little more "tangible":


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Steelerswit

New General Catalogue of Nebulae and Clusters of Stars, a catalogue of deep sky objects in astronomy


----------



## sodamonkey

Mr Wit - One for you Dave!!









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

sodamonkey said:


> Mr Wit - One for you Dave!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


we are well armed, was reacquainting myself with an old friend M-30 Sniper rifle last weekend


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Steelerswit said:


> we are well armed, was reacquainting myself with an old friend M-30 Sniper rifle last weekend


Only in America!! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit

covering 2 numbers


----------



## xevious

At first glance you think it's a real car... until you see the steering wheel sitting above the windscreen. ;-)


----------



## Joakim Agren

FYI:
The Weifang Municipal Government of Shandong, China is recruiting for the upcoming 21st International Kite Festival.
As the special event for the 21st Kite Festival, they are recruiting 60 ladies representing their own nations for Miss World Kite Competition starting on April 15, 2004. and Aug 2004.
They provide free trip and free tour to China for two weeks, plus the award up to $20,000.00 US dollars.
General requirement:
1. Female gender.
2. Aged from 18 to 28 years old (born between February 1, 1976 and February 1, 1986).
3. Height of at least 165 cm.
4. University Degree (educational background requirements may be waved in special circumstances).
5. In Good Health (body and mind).
6. Able to fill the role of Miss Kite, if wins such an award (travel, act as spokesperson, attend special events, etc.).
7. Not convicted or under suspicion of any crimes.
8. All the contestants must have a passionate love of life, a sincere desire for peace, and believe in the concept of "global village".








Contestant 1039 year 2001... Who knew who knew there were such a thing LOL:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Joakim Agren said:


> ...
> General requirement:
> 1. Female gender.
> 2. Aged from 18 to 28 years old (born between February 1, 1976 and February 1, 1986).
> 3. Height of at least 165 cm.


Here in U.S., if you put out requirements like that for a candidate, you will get bunch of lawyers after you for a law suit on discrimination! :-d

For the number, here's the tax form we get so tired of looking at here in US. ;-)


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## RmacMD




----------



## xevious




----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit

USS O'Callahan


----------



## xevious




----------



## Piowa

Skimei 1053.









Don't beat me too hard, guys. 8--))

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## xevious

TANDBERG TR-1055 receiver


----------



## Joakim Agren

This Genie GTH-1056 vehicle is truly epic it can make perfect circles yo...:-!:-!:-!:-d

















:-d:-d:-d


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

Antonov An.12 at the China Aviation Museum, located in Beijing, China

The Russians are the Kings of weird-cool, and uber-ugly aircraft.


----------



## RmacMD




----------



## xevious

In the year 2182, environmental degradation has taken its toll on Earth. Those who have managed to survive years of famine, drought and disease rally around an eccentric leader with plans to leave Earth and colonize a lush planet five light years away. Your team is among those who join the armada and flee Earth in search of a new home.


----------



## Steelerswit

USS Whipple


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Joakim Agren

Steelerswit said:


> USS Whipple


Whipple? That rhymes with Nipple? So here we go to the bleached nipples of the future tomorrow yo...:rodekaart









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## busmatt

What's under the nipples?

Ribs









Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit

back to the ships


----------



## Steelerswit

xevious said:


> Antonov An.12 at the China Aviation Museum, located in Beijing, China
> 
> The Russians are the Kings of weird-cool, and uber-ugly aircraft.


USA,USA, USA~

A-10 Warthog, earned its name, tough and ugly. but also your best friend in the air










USS Francis Hammond


----------



## RmacMD

Oh, to be 6-10 again!


----------



## WES51




----------



## Steelerswit

.










USS Downes










Sent from Capt Kirk's communicator


----------



## busmatt

Mini Cooper S 1071cc

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## Marten




----------



## Kev0417

Wish I would have one of these to use as a fun, drive around car in. I give you the 1968 Ford GT40 Mk II Chassis 1074









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## sodamonkey

Very exciting this one:









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Let's get this thread back on track










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## RmacMD

This is becoming an addiction ....


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Those were the days!!









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Now, this takes me back










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## FitStack

In for my post numero uno??


----------



## busmatt

Mmmmm, cheese

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## rudestew

William II the third son of William I of England, was King of England from *1087* until 1100 ..............jump 13 then math or stick to format ?


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Renault Daupnine 1093

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## m1ckDELTA




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Simca 1100

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## m1ckDELTA




----------



## sodamonkey

Grease!!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

1934 Packard 1104 Super 8 Sport Phantom


----------



## busmatt

ZAZ 1105

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

*1108 GEL* - "THE STRENGTH TO PULL OFF ANY JOB." Uhhhhh.... the imagination tickles. ;-)


----------



## Piowa

Polish-German war (AD 1109)









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## xevious




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

Model 1117 -- looks like quite the G-SHOCK knockoff!


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## kmbijit




----------



## sodamonkey

Nice rice!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

PIONEER VSX-1123​


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## xevious

This was sold on Scottsdale Arizona auction lot 1126.


----------



## yankeexpress

HB-1126


----------



## xevious




----------



## kmbijit




----------



## kmbijit

Benelli TNT1130 - absolutely quirky yet one of my favorites!


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## xevious

^ Damned it, you beat me to it -- loved that movie and wanted to post the #1138. :-d


----------



## Steelerswit

xevious said:


> ^ Damned it, you beat me to it -- loved that movie and wanted to post the #1138. :-d


Ditto

Urban Jurgensen 1140 PT Blue
​


----------



## xevious

USS Stone City​


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## xevious

It's FRIDAY! :-!


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stevens_Airplane

xevious said:


> ^ Damned it, you beat me to it -- loved that movie and wanted to post the #1138. :-d





Steelerswit said:


> Ditto


Sorry mates, I felt I had to do that for you. It was an honor for me


----------



## xevious




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Kev0417

BMW 1150









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious




----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

Better than looking at an inanimate object.


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## Steelerswit

*USS Windham County (LST-1170)*, previously *USS LST-1170*


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## xevious




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## xevious

I hope this isn't an omen... :-x


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## busmatt

How cool is this? Flames and everything 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious




----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## O_N_E

How to play?


----------



## BVLDARI




----------



## busmatt

Fire N. Furious said:


> How to play?


Random picture matching post number, I guess 









Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious




----------



## O_N_E

Match number? Wow, you guys so boring.  No play for me!


----------



## busmatt

Doesn't this look like fun?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

I'm not a bike fan, but this Ducati looks cool!!









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevens_Airplane

sodamonkey said:


> I'm not a bike fan, but this Ducati looks cool!!
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


For sure. But have you ever read John Sinclair?


----------



## xevious

1192 
*
The fun:*









*The historic:*









*The drop dead boring:*


----------



## StephenWatch

A white rabbit just picked up that truck in the afternoon of the red snake...


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

1195

*Funny:*









*Historic:*









*Dead boring:*


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## kmbijit




----------



## kmbijit




----------



## kmbijit

Back to back Duc!


----------



## kmbijit

Yet another Duc!!


----------



## Steelerswit

Skoda 1201








​


----------



## xevious

^ Keeping up the Skoda, here's a model 1202.










Very nice vehicles for their day. Makes me think of what the venerable old Russian LADA should have been.


----------



## busmatt

Skoda 1203

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy

International 1206 turbo.


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## Piowa




----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

_USS MONTAUK SP - 1213_


----------



## BVLDARI




----------



## xevious

*The fun:
*









*The historic:*









*The drop dead boring:*


----------



## Piowa

Casio MTP-1216


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

This thread is hotting up 









Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## MainePorsche

Remember these...


----------



## Steelerswit

yes, yes i do~


----------



## MainePorsche

I still call CD's and the like albums...


----------



## Steelerswit

but of course~


----------



## busmatt

You never know when you'll need parts for your plow

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## PAUL H.

MainePorsche said:


> Remember these...


"Yes" for sure - had the same 1225 in the 70-80's .............cheers p


----------



## MainePorsche

CITIZEN CAMPANOLA CTV57-1231 "Cosmosign"


----------



## xevious

*Very early BMW motorcycle:*


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

More tomatoes

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Davidka




----------



## Davidka




----------



## Steelerswit

*









Project 1239*

Air-cushion missile ship


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Who doesn't like a fresh crust?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit

we are all hunting at once~~~


----------



## Piowa




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## xevious




----------



## busmatt

Gray-Nicolls 1250 batting gloves (for the greatest sport on earth, Cricket)

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

1251 Tower Grove, Beverly Hills, CA 90210


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Sometimes 6 strings aren't enough

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

First German pressing.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

This is an ETA 1256... not sure if it counts without the number appearing.


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

Wild Bill Baker


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Steve 57




----------



## busmatt

Birth year of Dante

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## busmatt

Module 1268

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

*The funny:
*(Daily Paint #1274 - The Cuttlefish)
















*The aeronautical:*









*The historical:*









*The drop dead boring:*


----------



## busmatt

Mini clubman 1275gt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## xevious




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Davidka




----------



## Davidka




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

MTP-1296









Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Steelerswit

.









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## WES51

Steelerswit said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


Just when you think they can't make them any fancier...


----------



## jzoo

Off a little bit, but YT 1300 Corellian Light Freighter... pic from Star Wars Wiki.

And a 1301 for good measure (pic swiped from http://www.airnieuws.com/movements/teuge/mei12/PH-1301 EP 11-05.jpg).








Thank you Steelerswit for taking care of 1302.


----------



## Steelerswit

Back on track









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## Stevens_Airplane




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Simca 1307

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## xevious

It's all about machines...


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

V&C Overseas cal1311

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

Yikes... for some reason, "*1312*" is a dark number. Go ahead and search Google images for it. It's some white supremacist cop hating crap... :-x

On the flip side, this comic is #1312:


----------



## Steelerswit

Got lucky getting this one. Wanted it, but got busy at work, at least it's Friday (in my world)



















Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## MainePorsche

OSA | High average power Q-switched 1314 nm two-crystal Nd:YLF laser


----------



## busmatt

All together now,
Davey, Davey Crockett, king of the wild frontier 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Kev0417

Year 1316 (MCCCXVI) was a leap year starting on Thursday of the Julian calendar.









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

Let's look at a pretty girl...


----------



## Steelerswit

MainePorsche said:


> Let's look at a pretty girl...


if you insist~


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

It's Dante again

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## xevious




----------



## MainePorsche

_USCGC MONOMOY_


----------



## busmatt

YeeHa

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious




----------



## Prdrers

busmatt said:


> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Nice, I have an old Silvertone that belonged to my late uncle. Need that matching amp. And also:









Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

USCGC LIBERTY


----------



## Rocat




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## jzoo

Pic swiped from https://farm1.static.flickr.com/569/32584661761_18ee6692ce_b.jpg.


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## busmatt

I remember these

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

Looking at girl time


----------



## busmatt

And why not










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Marten




----------



## MainePorsche

Oulm 1349 Men's Dual Sports Military Watch


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## xevious




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## wcannon32

....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## wcannon32

I see now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## WES51




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## WES51

Before and after LOL.


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Scribeliever




----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Piowa




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## xevious




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## gotshocked

AJN said:


> Post 56....00KG-3
> My new one and first G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Drats I missed 56. So close! )


When I first looked I thought "wow...72 seconds. Must be a unique watch.


----------



## wcannon32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

More young ladies

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## xevious

Whoops! That's what I get for not refreshing before I post. ;-)


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## xevious

1380... lots of radio stations and women's underwear. So I'll keep it short and stupid. :-d


----------



## O_N_E

In year 1381, we have a little a revolt, though an unsuccessful one.









In year 2081, we have... total police state! New Miranda, "I'm the law, judge, jury and executioner. You have the right to remain silent, forever!" ;-)


----------



## Toothbras

No idea why, but this image came up. Who am I to argue?


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## xevious

Apparently 1384 Broadway in New York is the location of the Barbizon modeling agency. ;-)


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious

Grab yourself a sandwich at the deli:









Chase it down with a wonderful brew:









Then be entertained by this crazy guy:


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## xevious




----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## xevious




----------



## xevious




----------



## O_N_E

Post #1388 is the Korean Youth Hotline, call if you need counseling. ;-) Yes it's from the South. North will tell you to get the same haircut as the supreme leader, and you will feel better. XD


----------



## Steelerswit

.









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## WES51

Official beer for who?


----------



## wcannon32

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## xevious

We could use a bit of 1397 these days...


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## xevious

I was wondering what 1400 would turn up...


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## busmatt

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## xevious




----------



## sodamonkey

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Steelerswit

Battle of Grunwald









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## MainePorsche

.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Well darkness is upon us now here in Sweden and summer is now long gone so time to say goodbye to this awesome #1 thread for this year.









Some sellers are very nice.









See you next year #1 the one that can never die!:-!


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## WES51

Steelerswit said:


>


How in the world did you get a hold of that?


----------



## Steelerswit

.









Sent from Capt. Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Falco Furuitii

Could. Not . Resist.

View attachment 12880281


----------



## Falco Furuitii

View attachment 12880289

Now if only the pictures would show...........

maybe something wrong in my settings


----------



## Steelerswit

Oh, I love this thread and lost it. Thank you for reviving it. Got it marked now.


----------



## Tenchi

Mercedes-Benz Atego 1419


----------



## xevious




----------



## Tenchi

xevious said:


>


Looks like 1421 is also covered! 

On to the next...


----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## FarmeR57




----------



## Falco Furuitii




----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## WES51




----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## Joakim Agren

I have this rule of not making any posts in this thread when there is snow outside. Winter is bloody long this year here in Sweden, still not snow free!:rodekaart So still have to wait since this is the magical #1 summer thread the one who can not die...:-d

But I make one exception today and post this since I feel I need to protest that Spring is never coming it seems...:-d:-d:-d









A car couple waiting for divorce when the snow melts LOL!:-db-)

Best car ever made yo...









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## CC

14:31?


----------



## Steelerswit

CollectorCol said:


> 14:31?
> 
> View attachment 13034147


Or 14:32

Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Steelerswit said:


> Or 14:32
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


https://www.speedguide.net/port.php?port=1433


----------



## Joakim Agren

Steelerswit said:


> Or 14:32
> 
> Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


14.31 and 26 seconds, he just barely made it another 4 seconds and given the round up rule we would have been forced to flog the dude, not recommended!









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Steelerswit

Invicta Men's 1435 Russian Diver Silver Dial Rubber Watch


----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://www.mywatchmart.com/listing...mega-de-ville-date-quartz-wristwatch-cal1436/


----------



## Steelerswit

*USS Yeager, NCC-1437​*


----------



## Joakim Agren

This is important to all of us G-Shockoholics...










:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://www.chegg.com/homework-help...es-2100-vacuum-incident-surface-gla-q29393894


----------



## Steelerswit

Love this thread









Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Tenchi




----------



## WES51




----------



## Motorcycle Man

WES51 said:


>


?...


----------



## Joakim Agren

:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Davidka

Well well...


----------



## Davidka

Hope it's not too much... sorry.


----------



## Motorcycle Man

WES51 said:


>


...


----------



## Motorcycle Man

Fourteen hundred fifty one...


----------



## Motorcycle Man

1452


----------



## pfmail

1453


----------



## Motorcycle Man

*1454*


----------



## Motorcycle Man

1455


----------



## Motorcycle Man

1456


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## Steelerswit

2 for 1 deal


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## brandon\




----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1462


----------



## Steelerswit

Patek Philppe 1463


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/18/1465#


----------



## acadian




----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://www.benjaminmoore.com/en-us...your-color/color/1468/willow-creek?color=1468


----------



## Steelerswit

.








Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## G-Drive




----------



## romseyman

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comet_of_1472


----------



## G-Drive




----------



## Tenchi




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

l'm a railfan.


----------



## G-Drive




----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://science.sciencemag.org/content/254/5037/1471


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Surly Troll




----------



## horrij1




----------



## Prdrers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## Davidka

...


----------



## oiljam




----------



## oiljam




----------



## oz2124

#1486









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## oiljam




----------



## Steelerswit




----------



## Motorcycle Man

https://ab.rockwellautomation.com/Circuit-and-Load-Protection/Circuit-Breakers/1489-Thermal-Magnetic


----------



## TTR350




----------



## oiljam




----------



## canonite




----------



## oiljam




----------



## canonite

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TTR350




----------



## oiljam




----------



## canonite




----------



## canonite

and one more!


----------



## oiljam




----------



## oiljam




----------



## Dxnnis

1501


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## JustAbe

*SHW-1503*

SHW-1503D-7A









In addition to the 2011 round dial, a square dial was added. The lined frame enhances the texture, while the opal-like lettering shows the shine of SHEEN.

Release: April 2012
Price: 3,990 yuan

*Main features:*
* Chinese and Japanese radio wave ceptor
* Solar
* 50 meters water resistance
* Sapphire glass
* Date display


----------



## oiljam




----------



## Bakulimaw

1505 watch


----------



## JustAbe

*King Alexander Jagiellon of Poland (died 1506)
*









King Alexander (b. 1461) was born as the fourth son of King Casimir IV of Poland and Elisabeth, daughter of the King Albert of Hungary. At the time of his father's death in 1492, his eldest brothers Vladilaus had already become King of Bohemia (1471) and Hungary and Croatia (1490), and the next oldest brother, Casimir, had died (1484) after leading an ascetic and pious life in his final years, resulting in his eventual canonization. While the third oldest brother, John I Albert was chosen by the Polish nobility to be the next King of Poland, the Lithuanians instead elected Alexander to be their next Grand Duke.
*Source Wikipedia*


----------



## Tenchi




----------



## Tenchi




----------



## koolpep




----------



## VincentG

Fifteenhundredten


----------



## G-Shockas

Nice watch, I should say


----------



## JustAbe

Rolex Ref. 1512 Sector Dial


----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## TakaP

LOL nice thread


----------



## Phreddo




----------



## Tenchi

Sent from my XQ-AS72 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

Ref 1517









1518


----------



## CuteDonkey

I like the Patek 1518 better ^^


----------



## Pongster

1519 Magellan was first to sail around the world, right? Think again.


----------



## Pongster

1520 Rolex 1520 - Watch Wiki: The Best Watches and Watch Brands


----------



## Pongster

1521 https://www.csub.edu/pacificrim/countryprospectus/history.htm


----------



## Tenchi

Sent from my XQ-AS72 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe

PAM01523


----------



## ned-ludd

Rolls-Royce 1911 Silver Ghost - Chassis No 1524 ('The Dreamer')


----------



## Pongster

1525 - Wikipedia







en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## VincentG

Currently ranked in popularity









SNK032 Automatic Watch


Seiko 5 Finder - SNK032 Automatic Watch - specifications, links to sellers, similar watches and accessories



www.watchsleuth.com


----------



## JaredNish

No death yet.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Rocat




----------



## entropy96

Anyone gonna watch the Pacquiao VS Ugas fight? Kinda sucks Spence Jr. got that torn retina injury. Manny lost a chance to become undisputed Welterweight champ before retiring. Hopefully Spence will recover next year.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Rocat

Audemars Piguet 1533


----------



## benton629




----------



## Kinboat

benton629 said:


>


Very informative!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Tiribos

👽


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster

UN Security Council Resolution 1540 (2004) – UNODA







www.un.org


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Pongster

__





P.D. No. 1542


Statutes - PROVIDING FOR THE REGISTRATION AND LICENSING OF DENTAL PROSTHETIC LABORATORIES




lawphil.net


----------



## van_helsing

Year *1543* (*MDXLIII*) was a common year starting on Monday (link will display the full calendar) of the Julian calendar. It is one of the years sometimes referred to as an "Annus mirabilis" because of its significant publications in science, considered the start of the scientific revolution.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Rocat

Pongster said:


> UN Security Council Resolution 1540 (2004) – UNODA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.un.org


O.k., first off, no one told me there was going to be boring reading.???

Secondly, you gotta post a picture.

You know, like this Squale 1545.

Well this picture turned out really small.


----------



## Rocat

Invicta 1546

1:1 scale lol


----------



## Dxnnis

No idea what that meaning is though


----------



## 13gsc13




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23

Never knew about this one. It was for the Commodore Plus/4.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## benton629




----------



## sodamonkey

1555









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## benton629




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## dubhead




----------



## WES51

caribiner23 said:


> Never knew about this one. It was for the Commodore Plus/4.
> 
> View attachment 16068998


Wow! Good times. Load "$",8,1

Basic 0800/0801 or 2048/2049, if you know what I mean.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23

Johnny Lee knows what it's all about.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## Pongster




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23

Surf, anyone?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23

Rheostat from an Aurora H-O racing kit. I had one of these when I was a kid!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## FerrisAus




----------



## Dxnnis




----------



## caribiner23

FerrisAus said:


> View attachment 16090090


Always love for Commodore! SYS64738 Forever! 

And I had this Casio for 1572:










But, now we are on to.......


----------



## WES51

caribiner23 said:


> Always love for Commodore! SYS64738 Forever!


SYS64738. Totally forgot about that one. I had a self made reset switch though. Good old days!


----------



## FerrisAus

I miss the days of the C64 and Amiga, such great computers!


----------



## fish70

FerrisAus said:


> I miss the days of the C64 and Amiga, such great computers!


You aren't having fun until you have to cut the jumper on your second disk drive to change the device number.

Load "*",8,1


----------



## caribiner23

WES51 said:


> SYS64738. Totally forgot about that one. I had a self made reset switch though. Good old days!


According to howsecureismypassword.net, it would take 1 minute for a computer to break that if you used it as a password. It must be deep in the consciousness. 

And next up:


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Pongster




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## peterbee




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## CasioExplorer




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Pongster




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Pongster




----------



## caribiner23

Back when computers were computers!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## entropy96




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Aquatap




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## brandon\




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## peterbee




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Eric.S




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Seabee1

It's funny, the OP hasn't been heard from for over 8 years and yet, this thread lives on.









NEW york colony,founded 1626


A story told with Adobe Spark




spark.adobe.com


----------



## Pongster




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Pankrates




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Tenchi

fresh eddie fresh said:


> View attachment 16159297


Uy, pa-norte (amianan) itong mga to ah! Kabalen? 










Sent from my XQ-AS72 using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Xerxes300




----------



## Pongster




----------



## JustAbe

Casio JC-30 (1643)


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## dubhead




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## JustAbe

*Patek Philippe GMT BAR-2003 29-30-1652*


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23

fresh eddie fresh said:


> View attachment 16271094


Man, I love that cheese!

And now....















A few fun facts about this record/band:

- They were the second band signed to the Beatles' Apple Publishing business (before Apple Records existed, which is why this record is licensed to RCA) in late 1967;

- John Lennon named the band "Grapefruit" after a book by Yoko Ono;

- The band's writer and lead singer, George Alexander, is the older brother of Angus and Malcolm Young of AC/DC and George Young of Easybeats/Flash and the Pan;

- This recording reached #21 in the UK and #98 on the US _Billboard_ chart;

- Producer Terry Melcher was instrumental in the careers of lots of late 1960s bands and dropped acid regularly with Dennis Wilson of the Beach Boys and hung out with Charles Manson. And he was Doris Day's son.

..Now back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Dcreed

as first a skeleton,like at the first day we are going to build a real place


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Piowa




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23

Casio ME100 with 1672 module. This one is pretty cool!


















A fellow WIS'er has one of these animals:









Casio titanium oddity: ME-100T


I bought this a few weeks ago and it arrived today, the ME-100T. Unusual case design to say the least: I wish I knew more about the ME-100 series but there's practically nothing online about them. Supposedly they were from mid 90's and there were at least 4 models. Three SS, one Ti. The SS...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BLeistner




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## complexcarbs




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Pongster




----------



## Pongster




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## JustAbe

Ref. 1682


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## JustAbe




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23

"You got me cuckoo baby... 🎶"


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## kenls




----------



## toomuchdamnrum




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## 37




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Maviarab




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## TalkingClock




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Learn history: 1709 The Great Frost.








How the Great Frost of 1709 left England’s economy in ruin


Three hundred years ago it was a three-month cold snap rather than disease that blighted the country




www.theguardian.com













(The Frozen Lagoon of Venice by Gabriele Bella.)

Ah shucks, someone got to 1709 before I did. Here's what happened in Europe in 1710, war, war and war!









(The Great Northern War)









(War of the Spanish Succession)


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Seabee1




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Pongster




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Dcreed

🥜


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Ralphee




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## babyivan




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Sappie66

1737 - Need to Talk?







1737.org.nz


----------



## Sappie66




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*1743* is the birth year of Thomas Jefferson. In mere 33 years, he would write a very important document that would change the course of history! Here's him (right) with Ben Franklin and John Adams, drafting the Declaration of Independence.









Ask ourselves, what had we done at 33?  Posting in a counting thread? 

And... yes we missed George Washington's birth year too earlier at post *1732*. He's only 11 years older than Jefferson.


caribiner23 said:


> View attachment 16323983


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Ask ourselves, what had we done at 33?  Posting in a counting thread?
> 
> And... yes we missed George Washington's birth year too earlier at post *1732*. He's only 11 years older than Jefferson.
> 
> 
> 
> caribiner23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16323983
Click to expand...

David Bowie accomplished quite a bit at 33.


----------



## Maviarab




----------



## caribiner23

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Ask ourselves, what had we done at 33?  Posting in a counting thread?


When I was 33, I told Steve Jobs to his face that the systems his company (NeXT Computer at the time) was producing were "complete and utter $^#@" after they brought down the entire Currencies trading desk I was responsible for.

Not quite the father of democracy, but I did become a minor legend with my coworkers. 

And to continue:


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

fresh eddie fresh said:


> View attachment 16329755


"Invalid" here didn't mean his brother (half-brother to be precise) Lawrence Washington was retarded!  But rather because he was fallen ill from tuberculosis. Hoping a vacation to the Barbadoes would help, George accompanied him there. But unfortunately, it didn't help. Lawrence died in the year *1752*.









By the way, here's a portrait of George the surveyor.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## babyivan




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## carmelotropea

3Ds that count!


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Joakim Agren

Nice to see the thread that can never die still rolling around here. In the past it was mostly active only during summer time but no rule preventing it from being active all year around.

So what to post for #1769...

The cugnot steamer locomotive from 1769 



















Coolest dude in 1769! 😁


----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Flight 1771... a horrific crime in the air, sort of forgotten in US history.


----------



## Pongster




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

1773, Boston Tea Party!











Pongster said:


> View attachment 16367240


The hand written notes on that bible got me interested. This bible was given to Theodore Sedgwick III by his mother Anne Ridley Sedgwick and was originally his grandfather Matthew Ridley's property. Took me a while to figure out which Sedgwick, since there are several of them. It's now property of the Massachusetts Historical Society. Title page of The Holy Bible, King James version (I)


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## drums4money




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

1776 Independence!


----------



## thewatchidiot




----------



## Joakim Agren

Apparently it happened on a Sunday known as fatal Sunday. Let's hope tha fact this thread reached #1778 on a Sunday do not mean it will be a fatal Sunday this year as well...  😁


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*1778*, the American Revolutionary War continued. Gained was the French alliance for the war, as France officially declared war with the Great Britain. Here's King Louis XVI and Queen Marie Antoinette planning their war strategies with a tool a little ahead of their time. 








Little to say she's my favorite rendition of Marie Antoinette ever.









*1779*, the revolutionary war yet continued under the command of General George Washington. Here's him touching his cannon at Princeton, NJ.








The British were stretching thin between 2 fronts, U.S. and Europe. Here's a painting of the Great Siege of Gibraltar.









That's pretty much the norm of humanity from 1700s to 1800s and to 1900s: war, war and war. There were many disease pandemics as well, as we were filthy animals in addition to aggressions.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## mougino




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Joakim Agren

ZM-73 said:


> View attachment 16396977


I guess you need some money for the ride so here is a pretty coin....


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## mougino




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*1788, *Sydney is named.









*1789*, U.S. Constitution became effective.


----------



## Joakim Agren




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*1793*, French Revolution continued inside and outside of France, along with the Reign of Terror. Both Louis XVI and Marie Antoinette were executed in the year.

*







*

Meanwhile, yellow fever spread through Philadelphia.
*







*


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

1798 Revman!
















History's too darn depressing, taking a break.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23

Had to, I guess.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Joakim Agren

fresh eddie fresh said:


> View attachment 16407197


Very interesting looking windows especially the ones at the corner. never seen anything like it. Given the shape of the windows we must conclude the owner is a CasioOak fan for sure... 

As for 1802 here is a unique Colour on a train, reminds me of Löfbergs Lila which is a coffe brand here in Sweden:


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## mougino




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Tiribos




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*1809*, Napoleon Bonaparte, Emperor of France, continued his wars and domination to Europe. But the coalition was getting stronger and soon the tide would turn against him.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## euge_lee




----------



## Sappie66

The war of 1816:









1980: The War of 18-16: Borg and McEnroe's Wimbledon Classic | Tennis.com


This classic contrast in styles lasted for nearly four hours.




www.tennis.com





Greatest match ever!


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## 37




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Darn, did I miss 1812? Oh well, 1820 now.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## watchersam

fresh eddie fresh said:


> View attachment 16436709


Is that the new G-Shock?


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

watchersam said:


> Is that the new G-Shock?


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Sugman




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23

Analytical Engine - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Joakim Agren

Sounds like an interesting job....


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## RadiumWatches

.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23

fresh eddie fresh said:


> View attachment 16470930


I am a big fan of Kiehl's -- best lotion around for my hands, which get really dry and chapped in the winter.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## phsan007




----------



## Sappie66

The 1855 Bordeaux Classification | Wine Spectator


In 1855, Napoleon III, emperor of France, decided to throw a Universal Exposition in Paris, a kind of world's fair, and wanted all the country's wines represented. He invited Bordeaux's Chamber of Commerce to arrange an exhibit.




www.winespectator.com





For you wine connoisseurs


----------



## Sappie66

I did the 1855 but because I wanted to secure 1856 before it got away from me!

This 1856 post I come by honestly because it’s my bottle!


----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

*1859*, Big Ben started its "ticking" and chiming.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

I’m a space cadet. Not only did I post the wrong number but it double posted!! 😄 edited to:


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

Edited to:


----------



## tommy_boy




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## dubhead




----------



## Daruba




----------



## time+tide




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## dubhead




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## FROG




----------



## Daruba

#1885


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## mougino




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba




----------



## Tanker G1




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Daruba




----------



## StephenWatch

I remember when this thread 1st started - thought it was a load of cr*p then, and I see it has got no better...


----------



## Daruba

StephenWatch said:


> I remember when this thread 1st started - thought it was a load of cr*p then, and I see it has got no better...


Well...you win some...you loose some. It's all in good spirit.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

StephenWatch said:


> I remember when this thread 1st started - thought it was a load of cr*p then, and I see it has got no better...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

StephenWatch said:


> I remember when this thread 1st started - thought it was a load of cr*p then, and I see it has got no better...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

StephenWatch said:


> View attachment 16534114


----------



## StephenWatch




----------



## StephenWatch




----------



## fresh eddie fresh

StephenWatch said:


> View attachment 16534367


----------



## StephenWatch




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## StephenWatch




----------



## StephenWatch




----------



## fresh eddie fresh

StephenWatch said:


> View attachment 16534643


Getting better! You will get the hang of this in no time.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Daruba

To stay in the spirit of watches...


----------



## Tanker G1

StephenWatch said:


> Hey guys I don't understand how this thread works so I'm just gonna post whatever, lol.


It takes a real wiener to not understand the premise of a counting thread.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

caribiner23 said:


> View attachment 16537562


A great tragedy. Then after 85 years, they made a movie about it with the cringiest song ever produced, for which even the original singer at first refused to sing it. The whole world suffered from hearing it! 





Back on topic, oldest fast and furious movie.


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Piowa




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Cetautomatix




----------



## Toddy101




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## PFEN




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Pongster

ZM-73 said:


> View attachment 16555900


was waiting for 1918 to post this. But i overlooked. Hehe.










for 1949


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## mougino




----------



## ZM-73

Pongster said:


> was waiting for 1918 to post this. But i overlooked. Hehe.
> 
> View attachment 16631952
> 
> 
> for 1949
> View attachment 16631953


Better late than never!
By the way, I'm claiming 1,000,000


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## euge_lee

1956 C1 Corvette


----------



## M3N911




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## BLeistner




----------



## euge_lee




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Daruba




----------



## caribiner23

Ringo paying tribute to his mates.


----------



## euge_lee

I was born in Korea in 1971. Sorry for the selfish post.


----------



## babyivan




----------



## babyivan




----------



## babyivan

My birth year, woohooooo!


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Eric.S




----------



## Eric.S

1979 birth year


----------



## caribiner23

I would have loved to have seen this show.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## euge_lee




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## euge_lee




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba




----------



## euge_lee




----------



## Dr. Wong

Nothing happened in 1989, nothing at all!


Spoiler: Nothing to see here.












Two years apart, their actions were due to different reasons, but they shared the same love for freedom and for a simple watch.


----------



## caribiner23

Man, I sure miss _Spy_ magazine.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## euge_lee




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Daruba




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## euge_lee




----------



## BLeistner

one of the coolest beemers ever produced IMO.....


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## renaudrenaud




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## euge_lee




----------



## mougino




----------



## jimmy1




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## euge_lee




----------



## Daruba




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Tiribos

Arrived !


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba




----------



## euge_lee




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba




----------



## mougino

It's gonna be harder and harder from now on 😉


----------



## PotatoSmashed




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## euge_lee




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## oiljam




----------



## oiljam




----------



## Daruba




----------



## oiljam




----------



## oiljam




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh

The only thing that comes up under 2042 with a Google Image search. 😄


----------



## Daruba




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## WES51




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Flewdder




----------



## WES51

Hmm, I wonder if this entry qualifies for the 'challenge':







20mm lens, 52mm lens cap (not indicated, but I l promise)


----------



## WES51




----------



## WES51




----------



## WES51




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Flewdder




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba




----------



## WES51




----------



## Daruba




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## WES51




----------



## Daruba




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Ash5000

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Daruba




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba




----------



## caribiner23

Edit-- I found this photo from 2014 when I saw Sammy Figueroa at City Winery in Chicago:


----------



## James142

Ah, the thread that keeps on giving 🤣


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba




----------



## Dr. Wong

We won't know until 2085.


----------



## dubhead




----------



## FROG




----------



## Daruba




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23

Shoo-bop-shoo-bop, my baby...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## Daruba




----------



## StephenWatch

Crikey, I remember when this pile of cr*p thread started all those years ago. Really hard to see why it's still going 🤣


----------



## caribiner23

StephenWatch said:


> Crikey, I remember when this pile of cr*p thread started all those years ago. Really hard to see why it's still going 🤣


We know. Thanks for coming back and reminding us.



StephenWatch said:


> I remember when this thread 1st started - thought it was a load of cr*p then, and I see it has got no better...


----------



## LeisureDave




----------



## StephenWatch

caribiner23 said:


> We know. Thanks for coming back and reminding us.


I am so getting old, had no memory at all I had already commented LOL But I am consistent, comments are almost identical


----------



## Daruba

Yeah...this thread is absolutely pointless and childish.

Number 2097


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Mooglover




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## StephenWatch

Cebr Analysis of 2030 Ban


CEBR Cost Benefit Analysis of 2030 New Diesel/Petol Car Sales Ban




fairfueluk.com


----------



## caribiner23




----------



## LeisureDave

StephenWatch said:


> View attachment 16961447
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cebr Analysis of 2030 Ban
> 
> 
> CEBR Cost Benefit Analysis of 2030 New Diesel/Petol Car Sales Ban
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairfueluk.com


Am I tripping? I don’t see the 2101 here


----------



## fresh eddie fresh

LeisureDave said:


> Am I tripping? I don’t see the 2101 here


Log out and check again... if it appears, then you might have blocked the person who posted it.


----------



## Mooglover

LeisureDave said:


> Am I tripping? I don’t see the 2101 here


You may in fact be tripping, but that does not change the fact I don't see it either, ho hum.


----------



## LeisureDave

Mooglover said:


> View attachment 16964651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may in fact be tripping, but that does not change the fact I don't see it either, ho hum.


You must be tripping too…


----------



## Mooglover

LeisureDave said:


> You must be tripping too…


I wish man, I wish.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Mooglover

I win.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23

Mooglover said:


> I win.
> 
> View attachment 16993379


Happy to tee it up for you.

And now...


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## mougino




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## dubhead

Very childish thread but we are on the right path…


----------



## caribiner23

RIP, Jerry Lee.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Daruba




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## ZM-73




----------



## Daruba




----------



## mougino




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## fresh eddie fresh




----------



## caribiner23




----------



## Itinerant1




----------

